# We're Singing



## خادم البتول (28 نوفمبر 2013)

:Roses:​*سلام ونعمة ونور ومحبة*​
أرجو ابتداء من كل الأحباء أن يسامحوني، ليس فقط لغيابي الطويل، ولكن لأنني أكسر اليوم صمتي بشكل استثنائي، فوقت العودة لم يحن بعد وما زلت في بلاد الله مسافرا، علما بأنني على أي حال لا أملك من الكلمات والمعاني إلا التقدير العميق والامتنان البالغ لكم ولكل من شرفني بالافتقاد والسؤال هنا وهناك. أشكركم أيها الأحباء مخلصا صادقا ومن أعماق قلبي على كل هذه الكلمات الجميلة وكل هذه المحبة العاطرة التي غمرتني، والتي أعترف أنها فاجأتني كثيرا، وشرفتني كثيرا، كما أخجلتني كثيرا كثيرا.
​​اسمحوا لي أن أوجه شكرا خاصا لأميرات المنتدى صاحبات السمو *حبو وموكي ورورو وبتول ولارا وإيريني وماريا*، ولا أنسى بالطبع قبل الجميع سيدات المنتدى وراعياته الليدي *أمة *والليدي *دونا*، كما أشكر فرسان المحبة السير *أدمانتيوس *والسير *أيمونديد* والدوق *النهيسي *وأصحاب السمو الأمراء *جيجو وعالي*. هؤلاء جميعا تشرفت بسؤالهم عني ومعظمهم كتب مباشرة لأجل ضعفي، فإذا نسيت أحدا فأرجو أن يسامحني لأنني لا أتابع موضوعات الافتقاد المفتوحة حاليا بالمنتدى. الجميع على أي حال في قلبي دائما، الجميع بلا استثناء سواء سأل أو لم يسأل، من فراشات كـ"*روما*" إلى وحوش كـ"*عبود*"، ومن طيور كـ"*كريس*" إلى أشجار كـ"*صوت صارخ*"! حتى الغائبين لا أنساهم: *شقشق وإميلي وروز وطارق وبونا وكريتيك وشيبرد ومارسلينو *و... حتى "*روك*" الأقل تفاعلا مع الأعضاء: أفتقد هذه الصخرة حين تهبط في موضوعي فجأة كالقدر فلا أعرف ـ حتى أقرأ ـ هل هي كرامة وتشريف أم خاتمة ونهاية! هل جاء بمنحة لأجل ما بذلت، أم هي بالأحرى "*الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل من يتآمر على أورشليم*"! :smile01 نعم، هكذا بالضبط أشعر حين يهبط الصقر الأحمر في أي موضوع فيقف صاحبه صامتا دون حراك، كأنه الدوق "كونارد" أمام الملك "ريتشارد قلب الأسد" حين صرخ الملك في وجهه ذات يوم عاصف: "وهكذا تنزل الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل من يتآمر على أورشليم! *لحمهم يذوب وهم واقفون على أقدامهم*! *عارٌ عليك يا فارس الصليب *كونارد"! :smile01​​ 
* * *​
أما ما حدث اليوم فهو أنني ببساطة كتبت هذه الرسالة التالية لأجل الأخت "*صابرة*"  وبعض الأحباء، على أن أرسلها لهم عبر "رسائل الزوار" كما صرت أفعل مؤخرا. لكنني بعد كتابتها فوجئت أن الأخت صابرة ليس عندها رسائل زوار من بابه! قررت بالتالي أن أفتح الرسائل الخاصة لأجلها بعد أن أرسل الرسالة لبقية الأصدقاء في صفحاتهم، فإذا بالمنتدى *يزعم *أن الرسالة أطول مما يجب، كما أن رسائل الزوار لا تقبل ابتداء هذا التنسيق!​​ قررت من ثم إلغاء الرسالة كلها، فهي مجرد "فيديو" والأمر لا يستحق.. يعني كما يقول المثل: "الجنازة حارة والميت كلب"! :smile01 ثم خطر لي أنه ربما يكون تدبير الرب كي أكسر صمتي وأكتب في العام لتحيتكم جميعا، بل لعله أيضا تدبير الرب حتى تشاهدون معنا هذا الفيديو الخاص جدا، والذي أرجو أن تسمعوه عاليا، عبر سماعات الأذن إن أمكن، ذلك حتى تتحقق معايشة حقيقة لهذه اللحظة النادرة!
​تحياتي في النهاية وسلامي لكم جميعا، وعذرا للإطالة، أترككم بكل خير وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. :16_4_10:​ 
* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (28 نوفمبر 2013)

أروع ما قدم الفريق الأسترالي "هيلسونج"​ *Mighty to Save*

 رغم البداية الهادئة الناعمة​ لا أحد يعرف ماذا حدث بعد ذلك في هذا الحفل تحديدا..​ العازفون قالوا إن الآلات كانت تعزف وحدها بداية من منتصف الأغنية تقريبا!​ والجمهور قال أن نعمة الله هبطت عليهم كما حلت على الرسل القديسين​ بل أقسم بعضهم أنه رأى الملائكة تملأ المسرح!


[YOUTUBE]-08YZF87OBQ[/YOUTUBE]


Shine your light and​ Let the whole world see​ *We're Singing*


إهداء خاص إلى "صابرة"​ We're Singing يا صابرة.. ولن نتوقف أبدا عن الغناء! 
كلما شعرتي بالحزن: فقط أطفئي من فضلك الأضواء ثم ضعي السماعات وارفعي الصوت​ (وهذه وصفة مجربة ومضمونة ) 


وإلى الأصدقاء
...................................


وإلى كل الأحباء في كل مكان​ 

* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*
يسعدنى انى اول من يرد على موضوعك 
اولا قبل اى شىء سعيدة برجوعك المنتدى منور يا جو 
كنا مفتقدينك جدا جدا فى المنتدى ومفتقدين مشاركاتك الفعالة 
حمدلله على سلامة رجوعك للمنتدى وسط اخواتك 
اكيد طبعا لازم نسأل على اخونا الغالى اللى غاب عن اخواته 
لاننا فى المنتدى اسرة واحدة فطبيعى لما حد مننا يغيب 
بنفتقد وجوده وسطنا وبنتمنى يرجع ينور من تانى 
عجبنى اوووووووى عنوان الموضوع طول عمرك مميز يا جو 
ويلكم باك
 وبتمنى كل اللى غايبين يرجعوا ينوروا من تانى 
المنتدى 
هشوف الفيديو وهتحفظ بيه علشان كل ما افقد الامل اشوفه 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2013)

فرحتي كبيرة انهاردة خااااالص بجد 
فرحت الصبح لما دخلت المنتدى وشوفت اسمك منور 
وفرحت للمرة التانية اهو لما اخيرا خرجت عن صمتك وكسرته وكتبت لينا موضوع بأسلوبك الممتع والرائع 

اول حاجة طبعا بشكرك من كل قلبي على ذكرك لأسمي ف موضوعك 
ده واجب علينا كلنا نسأل عن اخ غالي على قلوبنا كلنا 
بيتميز بالمحبة الكبيرة 
وانا هنا مش اميرة خالص انا تلميذة على قد حالاتي بتعلم من كل شخصية هنا حاجة كبيرة حقيقي متشكرة خاااالص على انك ذكررت اسمي 

تاني حاجة بقى 
احب اهنيك دايما على تشبيهاتك الجريئة 
ف موضوعك عاجبني التشبيه لانه صادر من احساس جواك. .. وانت صورته بكل صدق 

تالت حاجة 
احب اشكرك على اهتمامك ومحبتك انا داخلة من فون دلوقتي مش عارفة اتفرج على الفديو بس هحمله واتفرج عليه 
لانه اكيد فيه حاجة مميزة وحاجة هتدينا امل وتغير المود الحزين اللي احنا فيه 

رابع حاجة ودي الاهم 
احب اقولك ان في ناس كتيرة فعلا هنا مفتقدة وجودك جدا 
وردودك الرائعة المميزة دايما 
انت جزء من العيلة دي 
ياريت حالة الصمت دي. ماتعودش تاني 
وتفضل منور المنتدى بوجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة 
اللي اكيد بتفرق مع اعضاء كتييييير 

حقيقي فرحت بموضووعك 

وفرحت بوجودك 
ربنا يباركك اخويا الغالي 
ويعوضك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*تسجيل ( نَكشْ )
هى الأغنية حلوة والعزف جميل والحِمية خدت الجمهور مع المزيكا والكلمات
والموسيقيون سخنوا ...مع تفاعل الجمهور ( ليس إلا )
بس مشفتش ملايكة ولا آلات بتعزف لوحدها 
دة عازف الدرامز أيده أتنخعت 

أنت أتدروشت أمتى ؟
ومين ( صابرة ) دى ؟
واحشششششششنى يا جدع أنت بجد 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مين صابرة دي:t9:
دي عضوة جديدة معانا هنا:smile01

اسمحلي الاول اشكرك عالفيديو الرائع جدا
بامانة عجبني جدا فيديو يقشعر الجسم
اولا من قدرة وحكمة ربنا اللي فيه
ثانيا من عمق ايمان الجمهور اللي كان موجود
فيديو يستحق الانحناء والتقدير والتقييم ...

ثانيا اسمحلي اشكرك انك ذكرت اسمي المتواضع
من بين عمالقة الاسماء اللي ذكرتها  ..
استاذ خادم وجود حضرتك مكسب كبير للمنتدي
ويكفي رسايلك الجميله المُعزية اللي بتبعتها لنا وبتعزينا كلنا
في وقت بنبقا محتاجين فيه لأي كلمة تعزينا فعلا
وحضرتك اخ عزيز علينا كلنا 
والاخوات لازم يفتقدوا ويسألوا عن بعض
ربنا يباركك


ثالثا اسمحي اشكر الاخت "صابرة"
انها طلعتك من صمتك وخلتك تمتعنا
بمواضيعك القييمة اللي كنا محرومين منها فترة كبيرة
تسلم ايديك  : )
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشكر المسيح على وجودك معنا وإسعادنا بإسلوبك الشاعرى المميز

وسامحنى على عدم افتقادى لك ...... فسمائى ملبدة بالغيوم .... دون أن تُمطر*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*نورت المنتدى والدنياكلها
سعدت جدا بعودتك الجميله*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> اسمحوا لي أن أوجه شكرا خاصا لأميرات المنتدى صاحبات السمو *حبو وموكي ورورو وبتول ولارا وإيريني وماريا*، ولا أنسى بالطبع قبل الجميع سيدات المنتدى وراعياته الليدي *أمة *والليدي *دونا*، كما أشكر فرسان المحبة السير *أدمانتيوس *والسير *أيمونديد* والدوق *النهيسي *وأصحاب السمو الأمراء *جيجو وعالي*. هؤلاء جميعا تشرفت بسؤالهم عني ومعظمهم كتب مباشرة لأجل ضعفي، فإذا نسيت أحدا فأرجو أن يسامحني لأنني لا أتابع موضوعات الافتقاد المفتوحة حاليا بالمنتدى. الجميع على أي حال في قلبي دائما، الجميع بلا استثناء سواء سأل أو لم يسأل، من فراشات كـ"*روما*" إلى وحوش كـ"*عبود*"، ومن طيور كـ"*كريس*" إلى أشجار كـ"*صوت صارخ*"! حتى الغائبين لا أنساهم: *شقشق وإميلي وروز وطارق وبونا وكريتيك وشيبرد ومارسلينو *و... حتى "*روك*" الأقل تفاعلا مع الأعضاء: أفتقد هذه الصخرة حين تهبط في موضوعي فجأة كالقدر فلا أعرف ـ حتى أقرأ ـ هل هي كرامة وتشريف أم خاتمة ونهاية! هل جاء بمنحة لأجل ما بذلت، أم هي بالأحرى "*الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل من يتآمر على أورشليم*"! :smile01 نعم، هكذا بالضبط أشعر حين يهبط الصقر الأحمر في أي موضوع فيقف صاحبه صامتا دون حراك، كأنه الدوق "كونارد" أمام الملك "ريتشارد قلب الأسد" حين صرخ الملك في وجهه ذات يوم عاصف: "وهكذا تنزل الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل من يتآمر على أورشليم! *لحمهم يذوب وهم واقفون على أقدامهم*! *عارٌ عليك يا فارس الصليب *كونارد"! :smile01​[/COLOR][/INDENT]​



*
آآآه قول كدة بأة 

دا انت داخل تاخد تقييمات و ماشى 

لا يا أخويا مالناش صالح بيك :w00t:

الل ييجى يفضل قاعد هنا 30: مش ييجى ياخد تقييمات و يمشى

و بعدين خد بالك ما تعاكسش صابرة كدة عينى عينك

عشان صابرة ليها أختين هنا 

تصدق ممكن يذبحوك و ياكلوا لحمك نى :heat:

آه يا أخويا إنت ما تعرفهومش:w00t:


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

حمد الله عل السلامة يا خادم البتول ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

حبيت أطمن عليك معرفتش أبعتلك،،

فاتتني فرصة ان ارسل لك قبل أن تغلق بريدك،،

لكن تتملكني فرحه بالقرأة لك،،

أتمني نشوفك دايماً

الرب يرعي روحك وحياتك،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2013)

فى وسط كلامك بتقول  انك خرجت من صمتك اليوم فقط  و حكيت قصه رساله صابره الى متبعتتش-- او يمكن يكون ربنا عمل كدا علشان تتبعت لنا كلنا و الكل يفرح بوجودك--
 تصدق من كتر الفرحه اعتقد مفيش حد كتير اخد باله من الجمله دى:
" ولكن لأنني أكسر اليوم صمتي *بشكل استثنائي،* *فوقت العودة لم يحن بعد* وما زلت في بلاد الله مسافرا، "
يا ريت ترجع و تفرح الكل بوجودك-- بس تعرف مهما غيابك طال فعلا مفيش حد ناسيك  الكل بيفتقدك حتى لو مش بعث لك-- ادخل كدا موضوع واثقه اختار عضوين-- و هتتفاجىء

 المهم بئا  اشكرك على زكر اسمى و اشكرك على الترنيمه الرائعه الى تقشعر الجسم- و تدمع العيون من الفرح-- جميله فعلا و جميله فرحت الناس-- قد ايه اسم الرب بيفرح-- حسبت فرحه الفرح فى الرب الرائعه--
 اشكرك  يا بتول--
 يا رب تنور دايما وسطنا


----------



## geegoo (29 نوفمبر 2013)

انا ما صدقتش عيني لما شفت اسمك منور 
حمدا لله علي السلامة و لو انها مؤقتة 
و نفسي ترجع تنورنا علي طول 
مفتقدينك ...


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ولكم بااك .. يارب تنور المنتدى بمواضيعك ومشاركاتك الجميلة .. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

تصدق مكنتش مجمعه مين صابره. هههههههههه دإ أنا بتئلق و أنا نائما ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدق مكنتش مجمعه مين صابره. هههههههههه دإ أنا بتئلق و أنا نائما ههههه


يابنتي انتي مش كنتي نايمة
ولا حلمتي بصابرة فاصحيتي:w00t:

طيب روحي كملي نوم 
ربنا معاكي:new6::new6:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي انتي مش كنتي نايمة
> ولا حلمتي بصابرة فاصحيتي:w00t:
> 
> طيب روحي كملي نوم
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عأرفا لقيتنى صاحيا شكلى وقعت من حلم. هههههههه أروح لحق أركب تاكسي. يوصلنى للحلم أركبه و أكمل بئا .. شعقوله كدا ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عأرفا لقيتنى صاحيا شكلى وقعت من حلم. هههههههه أروح لحق أركب تاكسي. يوصلنى للحلم أركبه و أكمل بئا .. شعقوله كدا ههههههههههه


شعقولة كدا فعلا
شعقولة خالص :w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عأرفا لقيتنى صاحيا شكلى وقعت من حلم. هههههههه أروح لحق أركب تاكسي. يوصلنى للحلم أركبه و أكمل بئا .. شعقوله كدا ههههههههههه


*هههههههه موتينى  من الضحك يا حبو *

*حرام عليكى روحى ياماما الحقى اﻻتوبيس*

*وقوليله اول حلم على ايدك اليمين يا اسطى*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2013)

يعنى انت رجعت ولا لسه جاى فى السكة والطريق زحمة ؟ leasantrleasantr
ميرسى على افتقادك وانك ذكرت اسمى


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حمدالله على سلامتك 
وربنا ما يغيبك تانى 
منور المنتدى


----------



## خادم البتول (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة*


 
​ :Roses:​
 في البداية أشكركم جميعا وأشعر بامتنان عميق لكل رسالة بل حتى لكل كلمة من كلماتكم. دخلت من ساعات وفوجئت بالتقييمات، لدرجة فاتتني رسائل التقييم من رورو وموكي (ومش عارف هل فيه طريقه لرؤية رسائل التقييم القديمة؟) أيضا وجدت تقييمات حتى من بعض الأصدقاء اللي لم يكتبوا في العام، تماف ولارا وبنت المسيح وطبعا حبيبي نوارة العراق الأستاذ هشام المهندس، أشكرهم جزيلا على تقديرهم وكلماتهم، وعموما أنا بكل صدق عاجز عن التعبير عن شكري وامتناني، خاصة مع إدراكي أن الحب هو أعظم وأجمل ما يمكن أن يهديه إنسان لإنسان، فما بالكم إذا كانت الهدية بكل هذا الحجم! ​كنت أتمنى أكتب لكل واحد رسالة مستقلة، لكن ده طبعا صعب وبالتالي أرجو تسامحوني لأني ح اكتب رسائل مجمعة وصغيرة. بعد كده ح اكتب رسالة مستقلة لعبود ـ على اعتبار إنه "نكشني" وأثار موضوع لطيف يستحق رسالة أطول قليلا ـ ثم في النهاية رسالة أخرى وأخيرة لحبو، ودي ح تكون رسالة طويلة بالفعل، على اعتبار إني ح اطرح فيها بعض أفكار عامة مش مجرد تحية شخصية. يعني ليلتنا الحقيقة ح تكون ليلة ساخنة جدا.  فلنبدأ بنعمة الرب سلام ونعمة وتحية عاطرة لكل الأحباء الحضور:

​*يسعدنى انى اول من يرد على موضوعك*أنا أيضا يسعدني جدا إنك تكوني أول من يرد على موضوعي يا غوغو.  شريكتي الجميلة في "كوافيغ دو مدام غوغو" الباريسي وجارتي مباشرة أمام "كافيه دو سواغ" اللي فتحته مخصوص عشان أسهر فيه معاها ومع كل الأحباء!  دائما أفتقد قلبك الطيب يا رورو، واللي أصبح في تقديري أحد أهم "محطات الطاقة" اللي بتغذي المنتدى كله!  بالنسبة للعنوان فعلا احترت معاه شوية لأنه على غير العادة إنجليزي، وبعدين لقيت ماينفعش غير كده قلت خلاص، خليه انجليزي ورزقنا على الله! :smile01 أشكرك على رسالتك يا رورو، تسلمي يا أختي الحلوة ربنا يباركك وميرسي لرسالتك وتقديرك.
​*فرحتي كبيرة انهاردة خااااالص بجد*مش عارف يا موكي أرد اقول إيه على كل كلامك وتقديرك لشخصي المتواضع! على أي حال يكفي اقول إنك يا أختى الجميلة سبب رئيسي لوجودي هنا دلوقت، بالذات بعد اختيارك للصورة الجديدة دي لأنها فعلا بنوتة في غاية الجمال ـ *زيك تمام*!  أما التشبيه الجريء ـ إذا كان قصدك الجزء الخاص بـ"روك" ـ فده بالأحرى تشبيه محبة مش جرأة، لأني هنا شبّهته بريتشارد قلب الأسد، وأنا الحقيقة من عشاق الملك ريتشارد قلب الأسد، أحد أهم وأعظم وأتقى ملوك انجلترا، وأكتر ملك خلال الحروب الصليبية تنزه تماما عن أي غرض سوى مجد المسيح وحماية القبر المقدس. حتى الفيلم الشهير ـ رائعة يوسف شاهين "الناصر صلاح الدين" ـ قدم الشخصية بشكل مقبول رغم إن الفيلم كله عموما غير دقيق تاريخيا. بالتالي هي محبة وليست أبدا جرأة. أما الحقيقة ـ أعترف ـ فهي إني أصلا باضحك موت لما ألاقي روك في موضوع.. بس عشان باتخيل إحساس صاحب الموضوع! :smile01​أسعدتني كتير رسالتك الجميلة يا موكي، ميرسي مرة تانية يا قمر على كل كلماتك وتقديرك. 
​*مين صابرة دي*يعني يا بتول مش عارفة مين صابرة؟ طيب عيني في عينك كده! :smile01 أنا اللي أشكرك يا جميل لأن رسالتك كانت سبب حضوري والتقائي هنا بكل الأحباء وتشريفي بكل كلماتهم. الفيديو طبعا رائع من وجهة نظري، بالتالي سعيد إننا اتفقنا على كده لأن دي طبعا أذواق، لكن على رأيك الحالة الرائعة عند الجمهور هي سر جماله. أما رسائلي المعزيّة فيا أختي الطيبة زي ما قلت قبل كده: مفيش أي تعزية من جهتنا أبدا. التعزية كلها من الرب تبارك اسمه، كلها وبلا استثناء، وما نحن إلا "قنوات" يصل من خلالها كل ما يرسله هو لأجلنا دائما: تعزيته، سلامه، محبته، فرحه... لذلك أعظم أمانينا هي فقط أن "*يستخدمنا*" الرب، وهي فقط أن "*نصفو*" داخليا عشان تمر من خلالنا عطاياه، بدون ما تتشوه أثناء المرور أو تفسد ـ برغباتنا أو شهواتنا أو ضعفنا أو خوفنا أو يأسنا أو شكوكنا أو سائر ما قد يكون بالإنسان من أمراض! المثال اللي باضربه دايما هو آلة *الناي*: عظمة الناي وكل روعته وجماله بتتحقق لما يكون *فارغ تماما*، عشان تمر الموسيقى من خلاله صافية وعذبة! فكذلك موسيقى السماء تمر خلالنا، وبها نتعزى أيضا ونفرح معكم ونستمتع مع الناس بقدر ما نمتعهم. أما إذا افتكر الناي أن الموسيقى منه أو إنه هو صاحب الموسيقى، عندها يمتلئ بذاته ويبدأ "الانسداد" تدريجيا دون أن يشعر، بالتالي تغيب الموسيقى تدريجيا وتختنق داخله وتتوارى، وعندها يختفي الناي الجميل كما عرفناه ويتحول إلى قطعة حطب النار أولى بها!​هكذا يتحقق قول السيد المسيح "*أنا *هو نور العالم" وفي نفس الوقت "*أنتم *نور العالم"! ذلك أنه هو فينا ومن خلالنا هو فقط ودائما نور العالم! وهذا سر الأسرار: "السر المكتوم منذ الدهور…: *المسيح فيكم*" كما يقول الرسول وكما كتبت سابقا. ختاما اعرفي يا أختي الغالية *القاعدة العامة *طالما إنك ـ وكتير من أخوتنا ـ بتقعوا كل فترة في موجة جديدة من الأحزان والهموم. القاعدة هي: *إذا أصابك الحزن في أي وقت، في أي مكان، لأي سبب، فأنت في حالة انحراف عن الله*! خلص الكلام! لا يمكن أبدا أن يجتمع الحزن مع الله في قلب واحد! بالتالي اضعفي واحزني ـ كلنا بنضعف ونحزن ـ لكن على الأقل افتكري دايما القاعدة دي عشان ترجعي بسرعة تظبطي الميزان داخلك.​أطلت عليكي.. لكن أنا عارفك "صابرة" وبتستحملي.  ميرسي يا قمر على رسالتك الجميلة.
​*نشكر المسيح على وجودك معنا وإسعادنا بإسلوبك الشاعرى*أشكر المسيح على وجودك أبي الحبيب في حياتنا: البشر كتير أوي يا أبي، لكن المعجزة اللي *بتبهرني *دائما هي إنه رغم الكثرة الرهيبة: يظل كل واحد من البشر *متفرد *دائما كتعبير إنساني لا يتكرر أبدا! فكذلك أراك: *تعبير إنساني فريد*، حالة خاصة *لا تتكرر *أبدا، وشعاع جميل من بهاء الرب الذي لا بداية له أو نهاية! ستمطر إن شاء الله يا أبي مهما طال الانتظار وستمطر بكل الخير والنعمة والبركات.  أشكرك على تشريفك وتقديرك الكبير لكلماتي المتواضعة.
​*نورت المنتدى والدنيا كلها*نورك بالطبع وبركة وجودك معنا يا أبي وأستاذي. أشكرك أبي الغالي كثيرا على حضورك وتشريفك، وأنا بالطبع الذي يسعده دائما التواجد معك ومع كل الأحباء. أيضا مازلت أدين لك بتحية خاصة بعد الهدية الجميلة اللي أرسلتها لأجلي في رسائل الزوار منذ فترة. ربنا يبارك حياتك أبي الحبيب والنعمة معك دائما. 
​*وبعدين خد بالك.. عشان صابرة ليها أختين هنا*شوفي يا إيريني أنا نشرحولك الموضوع وما فيه: حكاية أخوات صابرة دي سمعت بيها، وقبل كده رورو جابت أخوها والله أعلم مين تاني، ورورو وصابرة أصلا ملمومين من زمان على بعض زي ريا وسكينة (وياريت تلاحظي أن "رورو" أصلا دلع "ريا")! كل ده حصل بالتوازي مع غيابي وغياب أعضاء كتير جدا! إذن واضحة: فيه توجه لـ"تنظيم عائلي" بيتكون حاليا في منتدى الكنيسة، زي كل العصابات الإجرامية الكبيرة وأشهرها طبعا المافيا.. حتى عصابة ريا وسكينة الأصلية كانت عائلية: حسب الله سعيد هو زوج ريا ومحمد عبد العال هو زوج سكينة.. وهنا الخطة هي إن التنظيم العائلي ده يحل تدريجيا وببطء محل التنظيم القديم!​فكرة "التوجّه العائلي" دي لما خطرت في بالي قلت أتأكد.. بدأت اقلـّب شوية في المنتدى لقيت موضوع حديث نسبيا اسمه: "*شجرة عائلة منتدى الكنيسة*"! مين بقا اللي عامل الموضوع ده دوناَ عن كل بنات المنتدى؟؟؟ الآنسة صابرة ـ أو بالأحرى سكينة 2014!! بذمتك كل دي صدف؟ أليس الأقرب يا سيدتي للمنطق هو إن الجوز دول بيكوّنوا حاليا "*تشكيل عصابي*" في المنتدى؟! 

بالتالي لما انتي تقولي: "*آه يا أخويا إنت ما تعرفهومش*" أنا نقولولك: لا يا أختي.. هه.. دانا أكتر واحد عارفهم وهارشهم وفاهم اللي بيعملوه في الخباثة.. وربنا يستر علينا وع السامعين! :smile01

ميرسي يا قمر على رسالتك وحضورك، وكالعادة بنكهتك الخاصة المميزة. 
​*حبيت أطمن عليك معرفتش أبعتلك*الفنان الجميل والشاعر المرهف ونسمة ربيع المنتدى *كريس*: أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك. أنا أيضا أفرح دائما لقراءة كلماتك العذبة ـ حتى لو كانت سؤال في قسم الأسئلة  ـ لأني أرى دائما في كلماتك عذوبة روحك وصفاء قلبك ورقة وسمو مشاعرك. بالمناسبة: عرفت ليه غلـّبوك شوية في الإجابة في قسم الأسئلة؟ بقا فيه حد يا أستاذنا يسأل على خطية السيدة العذراء؟ إنت جرحت الوجدان المسيحي كله دون أن تشعر!  دائما يا أخي الحبيب بنقول الكل أخطأ والكل تحت التجربة دون استثناء واحد، لكن مش بنفسر الكلام أكتر من كده خاصة مع القديسين، فقط من باب اللياقة مش أكتر، ومن باب التقدير لمقام القداسة، خاصة مقام السيدة البتول. طبعا انت وقعت مع "خادم البتول" فأنا كان لازم أعلق، كمان عشان اطمئن إنك فاهم هم ليه غلـّبوك شوية على ما وصلت الإجابة. ​أشكرك مرة أخرى على حضورك، ربنا يباركك أخي الجميل ويبارك مواهبك الفريدة المميزة. 
​*انا ما صدقتش عيني لما شفت اسمك منور*لا يا جيجو أنا زعلان منك بالذات! بقا تطلع دكتور وكمان متجوز ومخلف وأعرف بالصدفة؟ الحقيقة أنا اللي ماصدقتش عيني لما عرفت! ليه؟ لأنك أنت بالذات يا أخي الحبيب ما زال داخلك كمية هائلة من "*الطفولة*"، بالمعنى الإيجابي الجميل، بمعنى البساطة والتلقائية الشديدة جدا في كل كلماتك وأفعالك، على الأقل فيما وصلني وعرفته ولمسته. بالتالي ـ ولأول مرة أعلن ـ أنا فوجئت لدرجة الذهول أول مرة عرفت سنك، ثم مرة أخرى من أيام فقط لما عرفت بالصدفة البحتة وضعك الاجتماعي! والحقيقة في المرتين قفزت إلى ذهني فورا عبارة واحدة: "الحق أقول لكم: إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأطفال فلن تدخلوا ملكوتالسموات"! نعم، هو إنت يا جيجو المثال الحي للآية دي.  أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك البسيطة كعادتك، الدافئة كقلبك، الجميلة كروحك.
​*ولكم بااك.. يارب تنور المنتدى بمواضيعك ومشاركاتك الجميلة*إنتي الجميلة دايما يا نيفو.. وانتي الوحيدة اللي طالعة في المنتدى ده بشخصيتين: *سول *آند *لايف*! أول مرة شفتكم مع بعض استغربت، وبعدين قلت لا لا هي نيفو لوحدها، بس هي غالبا من برج الجوزاء؟ :smile01 ميرسي يا قمر على رسالتك الرقيقة وعلى حضورك، وطبعا ده مجرد مزاح بريء ـ اسمك طبعا جميل مع أنه مركب، بالعكس الجمال "مضاعف" لأن الكلمتين فعلا أحلى من بعض!  ميرسي يا أختي الجميلة ربنا يباركك ويسعد أيامك.
​*يعنى انت رجعت ولا لسه جاى فى السكة والطريق زحمة؟*الحقيقة دي مفاجأة كبيرة!  أنا ذكرتك بين الغايبين، سامحيني، بس هو إنتي يا روز حاضرة وللا غايبة؟ صحيح أنا مش متابع لكني عموما مش شايفك في المنتدى، الفترة دي على الأقل! أما إذا كنتي فعلا من الغايبين يبقا خدي بالك: كده أنا ممكن آخد قلم كبير أوي في نفسي واقول إنك رجعتي لما أنا رجعت! :smile01 

ميرسي ليك انت يا جميل على حضورك وسؤالك. طبعا انتي وبدون شك من المجموعة الجميلة اللي أنا وأعتقد كل الناس هنا بنفتقدها دائما.. الطريق فعلا زحمة لكن عموما مش أنا اللي سايق ، ربنا يوجهنا ويرشدنا.. ويباركك يا أختي الحلوة ويفرح قلبك. 
​*حمدالله على سلامتك*أما إنتي يا ماريا ماريا فحالتك حتى أصعب من حالة نيفو! تخيلي لو أنا اسمي "خادم البتول خادم البتول"!! أو حد زي دونا: "دونا نبيل دونا نبيل"!! أو يا سلام لو عبود: "عبود عبده عبود عبود عبده عبود"!! أهو كده بالظبط إحساسي، ماريا ماريا، كل ما أشوف إسمك! :smile01​ميرسي جدا يا ماريا على كلماتك وحضورك وأحب أعترف إنك أنتي كمان بالتحديد، زي بتول وزي موكي، سبب رئيسي لوجودي هنا في اللحظة دي. باختصار افتقادك لضعفي في أحد الموضوعات أدهشني، زي ما أدهشني من فترة كبيرة سؤال الأستاذ عالي عني، وده ببساطة لأني لا أذكر أبدا إننا التقينا أو اتكلمنا في أي موضوع! نعم، أنا شفت موضوع الافتقاد ده في بدايته (مكان لعضوين) وبعدين توقفت تماما عن دخوله *بسببك*، لأن من الطبيعي إن اللي أعرفهم يفتقدوني، إنما بعد افتقادك انتي تحديدا حجم التأثير وإحساسي بالمسئولية وحتى بالتقصير تضاعف، وبالتالي كان الحل التوقف عن القراءة والمتابعة كلها.  اسمحيلي أشكرك شكر خاص جدا يا ماريا، ربنا يباركك أختي الجميلة ويرجع كل أحبابك ويفرح دايما قلبك. ​* * *​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تسجيل ( نَكشْ )
> هى الأغنية حلوة والعزف جميل والحِمية خدت الجمهور مع المزيكا والكلمات
> والموسيقيون سخنوا ...مع تفاعل الجمهور ( ليس إلا )
> بس مشفتش ملايكة ولا آلات بتعزف لوحدها
> ...








أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك ومحبتك وأشواقك الجميلة، والغالية بالطبع جدا، وانت كمان وحشتني وإن كنت أزور الناس من وقت لآخر فاطمئن عليهم، وأحب أدخل في الموضوع مباشرة وأقولك أيوه طبعا أنا درويش.. وطول عمري درويش بس انت اللي مش واخد بالك! :smile01 وبعدين كان فيه فعلا ملايكة في الحفلة وأنا عن نفس شايفهم بوضوح جدا في الفيديو. انت طبعا مش ح تشوفهم، بس ده ببساطة لأن مش عندك نفس قوة "*البصيرة*" اللي عندي! :smile01


نعم، نكشتني بالفعل نكشة كبيرة .. لكن طبعا لكل مقام مقال.. مش ح اقدر أفتح أوي في الموضوع ده لكن عموما وباختصار شديد: لما المسيحي بيدخل كنيسة غالبا بيشعر بشعور خاص من الارتياح والقدسية والجلال.. لما المسلم بيدخل مسجد، خاصة زمان وفي المساجد القديمة، بيشعر أيضا بنفس مشاعر الخشوع والسكينة. لما الهندوسي أو البوذي بيدخل معبده بيشعر أيضا بنفس المشاعر. حتى المسلم ـ الطبيعي ـ لو دخل كنيسة أو العكس: محتمل جدا يشعر بنفس المشاعر. لما انت تدخل بيت شخص بتزوره لأول مرة ممكن تشعر من أول لحظة إنك مرتاح في البيت ده، أو بالعكس إنك مش مرتاح! لما تاخد المزة وتروحوا تجربوا تقعدوا في مكان جديد عليكم ممكن تشعر من أول لحظة بحالة ارتياح في المكان ده، أو بالعكس تشعر إنك مش مرتاح، حتى لو كان مكان راقي وفخم... الظاهرة دي إيه سببها؟ 


سببها ببساطة إن كل مكان فيه "*طاقة*"، طاقة *حقيقية *زي أي طاقة، والطاقة دي مصدرها ـ ويا للعجب ـ هو "مجموع الأفكار والمشاعر" اللي عند الناس الموجودين في المكان بشكل مستمر! طبعا أنا باختصر بشدة، لكن خلينا على طول ناخد خطوة أبعد:


إذا الناس اللي في المكان ده كانت كل أفكارهم شر وكل مشاعرهم كره وحقد وغضب، أو خوف ويأس وانكسار: الطاقة الموجودة في المكان ح تكون بالتأكيد سلبية جدا! طيب ناخد خطوة كمان أبعد: إذا المكان ده وصل حجم الشر اللي فيه وحجم المشاعر السلبية عند سكانه إلى درجة جريمة بشعة: مثلا بيت حصلت فيه مذبحة لكل الموجودين، أو أب اكتئابي أشعل النار في زوجته وأطفاله كلهم وهو في حالة هياج وحتى شاركهم الصراخ، لأن هو نفسه في حالة ألم وتمزق داخلي، وبعدين قتل نفسه معاهم: هنا الطاقة السلبية في بيت زي ده بتوصل لمعدلات غير عادية من التركيز، خاصة مع وجود مشاعر الرعب الشديد! هنا الطاقة السلبية بتكون قوية لدرجة إن البيت ده ـ لو سبناه فترة مقفول ـ بيتحول حرفيا لـ"بيت *مسكون*"، وده ببساطة سر الارتباط بين البيوت المسكونة ووجود جرائم عنيفة حصلت عادة في البيوت دي قبل كده. الطاقة السلبية المركزة داخل البيوت دي بتكون من القوة بحيث إنها فعليا بتأثر في العالم المحسوس: (صرخات، طرقات، إشعال فجائي لنيران، إلخ)!


*إذن يعني إيه بيت مسكون*؟ إذا قلت إن البيت فيه عفاريت إنت صادق، وإذا قلت إن مفيش حاجة اسمها عفاريت ولابد يكون فيه تفسير عقلي منطقي إنت أيضا صادق! في الحالتين فيه أثر مشهود بالحواس داخل البيت ده ـ زي ما قلنا مثلا طرقات أو أصوات، أو حتى رؤية العفاريت بالفعل أحيانا تحت ظروف خاصة ـ وبالتالي المسألة كلها هي فقط إزاي بنفسر الظاهرة!


تعالى بقا نعكس كل اللي فات وكل اللي قلناه ده: لما تكون انت شخصيا "حاضر" في حفل زي الحفل اللي في الفيديو، بتسمع موسيقى زي دي وكلمات زي دي، بتفكر وبتشعر على المستوى ده وبالانفعال ده ومعاك آلاف حواليك بنفس الأفكار والمشاعر ـ الحالة اللي انت يمكن إجمالا وصفتها بـ"الحمية" ـ  لما تكون حاضر بنفسك في قلب الحالة دي: ساعتها بس ح تشعر أد إيه الطاقة الإيجابية اللي كانت موجودة في المكان وأد إيه قوتها! وزي الطاقة دي ما بتتحول لـ"عفاريت" مرعبة إذا كانت سلبية، كما في المثال، أيضا ممكن تتحول لملائكة في *تقدير وإحساس *وحتى *نظر *البعض! وهنا ـ أيضا كما في المثال ـ إذا إنت زعمت وجود الملائكة فأنت صادق، وإذا إنت أنكرت وجودها فأنت أيضا صادق! مرة أخرى: في الحالتين الأثر موجود، والمسألة كلها هي *فقط كيف نفسر الظاهرة*! 



طبعا الموضوع ده له أبعاد كتير وشرحه بالتفصيل يطول، خاصة لما نحب نربط بين كل ده ومعنى "الملائكة" كما في الكتاب المقدس مثلا، أو لما نحب نذكر التجارب والأبحاث العلمية اللي أثبتت الكلام ده. لكن هو بس المقصود يا أخ عبود إن مش كل اللي يقول ملايكة أو ظهورات مثلا يبقا درويش يا عمنا! :smile01 كمان المقصود إننا عموما ـ والكلام خاصة لأخواتنا الملحدين إذا كان حد فيهم حاضر ـ المقصود إننا عموما نهدا قليلا أيها الأحباء ونتواضع ونسأل ونحاول نفتح عقولنا وقلوبنا عشان نفهم! صحيح احنا عندنا دراويش كتير وأحيانا "*يبدو*" إننا غارقين في الخرافات والأساطير، لكن صدقوني يا أخوتي: بعض دراويشنا هم في الحقيقة أكثر فهما وحكمة من كل فلاسفتكم!


مرة أخرى أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك الجميلة ومشاعرك الغالية، وحتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:

​* * *



​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 نوفمبر 2013)

> *تصدق من كتر الفرحه اعتقد مفيش حد كتير اخد باله من الجمله دى*




لكن انتي طبعا خدتي بالك لأنك أروبة وسوسة طول عمرك! :smile01 آه منك انت يا حبو آآآآه! أنا كمان فاكر كل الناس ولا أنسى أحد أبدا يا أختي الجميلة. يعني أنا مثلا فاكر ـ بل حتى أفتقد ـ العضو الكبير الأستاذ مكرم زكي شنودة! شوفي انتي بقا كام واحد من أيام مكرم راح ورجع أو راح.. ومارجعش! إييييييييه دنيا! :smile01

ميرسي يا حبو كتييير، مش بس على رسالتك، إنما لأنك أكتر شخص في المنتدى ـ ويمكن حتى في العالم ـ كتبلي وسأل عني خلال كل الشهور اللي فاتت! ده في حد ذاته كان محبة وتشريف ونعمة كبيرة تستحق أبلغ الشكر، لأنك بلا شك من أجمل وأنقى الشخصيات اللي عرفتها في المكان. ربنا يباركك أختي الغالية، الساكنة في قلبي دائما. 

* * *​
بالنسبة لموضوع غيابي ورجوعي: الحقيقة إجابتي عادة على السؤال ده هي إن كتابتي وكل حركتي دائما بيد الرب يوجهني ويستخدمني كيف يشاء، لكن أعتقد النهارده بنعمة ربنا فيه مساحة أكبر لمزيد من التفصيل. غيابي يا أختي الغالية يمكن فهمه على 3  مستويات:

​*المستوى الأول*هنا ويمكن للمرة الأولى أعلن إن رحيلي عن المنتدى كان بالأحرى "*قرار*"، مش مجرد ضيق في الوقت أو الظروف. وطالما قرار إذن ببساطة لا يمكن تغييره إلا بزوال الأسباب الموضوعية اللي تسببت فيه وأدت لاتخاذ هذا القرار. والأسباب الموضوعية هي باختصار وجود بعض السلوكيات من بعض الأفراد مرفوضة شكلا ومضمونا، بغض النظر تماما عن نوايا أصحابها. بعض السلوكيات اللي بتوصل أحيانا لمستوى التجاوز والتعدي وحتى الوقاحة أحيانا. أما إذا السلوكيات دي كانت كمان مقترنة بالنوايا السيئة، أو بالانتفاخ أو بالحقد أو بالشك أو بأي مرض من أمراض القلب: هنا بنكون أمام "*طاقات سلبية*" مش مجرد سلوكيات مرفوضة، بل طاقات مسمومة وقاتلة، بطبيعتها "*طاردة*" لأي طاقات إيجابية موجودة في المكان. ده باختصار هو السبب الرئيسي لغيابي وأعتقد لغياب كتير من الأعضاء المتميزين، لأن أنا شفت بنفسي قبل كده أعضاء كانت *بتغضب وبتتألم وبتتخنق *بسبب هذه السلوكيات وهذه الطاقات، وفي النهاية بيرحلوا عن المكان بكل اللي فيه. شخصيا لا أصل أبدا للمستوى ده من الغضب أو الاختناق ـ وح أشرح حالا ليه ـ لكني أيضا وجدت في تجربتي حتى الآن ما يكفي تماما لاتخاذ قرار الرحيل، وبالفعل رحلت في صمت. 

​*المستوى الثاني*هنا ـ ولأجل فهم حقيقي ـ بنكتشف إن كل اللي فوق ده غير دقيق، بل حتى غير صحيح! كل اللي فوق ده هو فقط ما "*يبدو*" إنها أسباب للصمت والرحيل والغياب، وكل اللي فوق ده هي فقط أحداث "*مسرحية *الحياة" كما نعيشها جميعا!  أما الحقيقة - وكما أشرت سابقا في رسالة قديمة ـ فهي إن كل واحد فينا أشبه بجهاز إرسال واستقبال: إذا الإنسان ظبط مؤشر جهاز الراديو مثلا على الحب والتقدير، لابد *حتما ويقينا *يستقبل موجات الحب والتقدير. إذا ظبط المؤشر على التعدي والإهانة، لابد *حتما ويقينا *يستقبل موجات التعدي والإهانة. بالتالي المسئولية الحقيقية بتقع دائما على الإنسان نفسه أولا وليس على أي مخلوق آخر. في اللحظة اللي يتعدى فيها شخص عليكي قولا أو فعلا أو يسلك تجاهك أي سلوك مرفوض: الأحرى بيكي ـ بالإنسان عموما ـ إنه يتوقف ويفكر: ليه ده حصل؟ إيه بالظبط الأفكار والمشاعر داخله اللي كانت سبب في ظهور هذا التعدي أو هذا السلوك خارجه؟ لأجل ذلك نقرأ بالكتاب: "لا تقاوموا الشر"، وعلمنا الرسول: "لا تجازوا عن شر بشر"، وفي موضع آخر: "لا يغلبنك الشربل اغلب* الشر* *بالخير*"! 

ليه نغلب الشر بالخير؟ ببساطة لأن *مش ممكن أصلا نغلبه غير كده*! ببساطة لأن الإنسان إذا أراد الخير بدلا من الشر فلابد أن يتحقق هذا الخير أولا *داخله*، يعني لابد من ضبط المؤشر أولا في قلبه على الخير، وإلا لا يمكن أبدا استقبال موجات الخير أو ظهوره بدلا من الشر! وده تحديدا هو السبب في استمرار الشر في حياتنا وفي العالم كله مهما حاربناه، وكأنه بلا نهاية! 

على سبيل المثال بنرفض الإخوان. ربنا قال: خلاص بلاش إخوان في مصر. لكن احنا داخلنا ـ واحنا بنرفض ـ هل بنحب وللا بنكره الأخوان؟ طبعا بنكره الأخوان. طبعا مش طايقين الأخوان. إذن النتيجة: مزيد من الأخوان! طالما إن داخلنا الكره والخوف والشك، طالما مؤشر القلب مظبوط على ترددات الكره والخوف والشك، إذن لن نجد أبدا في حياتنا إلا كل ما يبعث على *المزيد والمزيد من الكره والخوف والشك*!


*إذن من هذا المستوى*: "خادم البتول" مش غايب عن المنتدى. أبدا. خادم البتول هو مجرد "موجة" يمكنك دائما استقبالها، *دائما وفي أي وقت*، ولكن *عندما وفقط عندما* نضبط المؤشر أولا داخلنا على استقبال هده الموجة تحديدا! 

​*المستوى الثالث*هنا بنوصل لأعمق وأصعب مستويات الفهم، لكن رغم كده لابد ولو إشارة لهذا العمق، لأمانة الحوار أولا معاكي ومع كل الأحباء، وثانيا لأن المستوى ده تحديدا هو اللي بنفهم فيه تماما معنى "التسامح" وأهميته، وثالثا وأخيرا لأن الفكر ده معروف في أغلب الدوائر والمنتديات الروحية في الغرب، واحنا لسنا بأي حال أقل فهما أو نضجا من الغرب. هنا الفرق الأساسي عن المستوى اللي فات هو ظهور مفهوم "*الوحدة*" مقابل "*الكثرة*"، يعني إننا في الحقيقة "*واحد*"! هنا بنقول إن الفرق بين "حبو" و"خادم" و"رورو" و"جيجو" هو مجرد ظاهر، مجرد خداع، وهي دي بالتحديد الخدعة الأكبر اللي بتصنع كل دراما الحياة! (طبعا أنا باختصر كتير، لكن لابد على الأقل نشير إلى إن التأصيل العلمي للحقيقة دي بدأ من أيام عالم النفس الشهير "كارل يونج" واكتشافه لما يسمى "اللاوعي *الجمعي*"، وأما التأصيل المسيحي فنجده بوضوح في مفهوم "الوحدة في *الرب*"، ويمكن تتبعه في إنجيل يوحنا خاصة في "الصلاة الوداعية"، وعند بولس الرسول، ثم عند القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي).

هنا بدلا من مثال الراديو والمؤشر والموجات بنستخدم مثال *المرآة*. هنا بنقول بوضوح شديد إن العالم ليس أكثر من مرآة للإنسان: *كل ما بالعالم ليس إلا انعكاس لما هو بالعقل والقلب*.. أو بعبارة أخرى: كل ما "بالخارج" ليس إلا انعكاس لما هو "بالداخل"! بالتالي هنا: هذا الشخص اللي جه يتعدى عليكي قولا أو فعلا هو في الحقيقة ليس إلا *جزء منك، ينعكس خارجك في هيئة هذا الشخص! *هذا الشخص الذي يتعدى هو بالأحرى يستحق منك الشكر، لأنه جاء بهدية لأجلك: لأنه يعطيكي الفرصة أولا لكشف ما بداخلك، كما يعطيكي أيضا الفرصة لكي تسامحي "*نفسك*"! لأن كلنا "واحد": هذا الشخص ليس في الحقيقة إلا "إنت" نفسك! هذا الشخص ليس إلا إحساس ذنب عميق، أو جرح قديم، أو خوف كامن! لهذا جاء متعديا! جاء يعلن لك عن نفسك وما بداخلها! فإذا سامحتيه فأنتي بالحقيقة تسامحين *نفسك*، وهكذا "*تتطهرين*" من داخلك، من كل هذا الذي يثقل كاهلك، من كل ما يؤلمك دائما ويؤلمك عميقا.. ولأجل هذا عندما تسامحين فأنت تشعرين *فوريا *بهذا التطهر الداخلي! أما إذا قاومتي وصارعتي فأنتي بالحقيقة تقاومين وتصارعين فقط *نفسك*، وهكذا تستمر المقاومة ويستمر الصراع "*داخلك*" إلى الأبد!


*إذن الآن من هذا المستوى*: "خادم البتول" ـ خيرا كان أو شرا بالنسبة لك ـ هو ليس إلا انعكاس جميل ـ أو مؤلم ـ لداخلك أنت شخصيا! فإذا ظهر في عالمك الخارجي فالسبب الوحيد هو أن هذا الجزء الجميل من ذاتك ـ أو هذا الجزء المؤلم ـ قد أثمر "داخلك" وتحرك في دمك وصار ينبض به قلبك! فإذا غاب فالسبب الوحيد هو أن هذا الجزء قد توارى "داخلك" وذبل بين جوانحك!


وهنا إنتي نفسك البرهان يا حبو: رغم غيابي عن الجميع إلا إني *بالنسبة لك *عمري ما غبت واستمرينا في حالة تواصل.  كمان جيجو أيضا برهان تاني بالعكس: رغم إنه من المعدودين اللي ممكن يوصلوا لي في أي وقت إلا أننا لم نكتب لبعض طوال كل هذا الوقت إلا مرتين أو ثلاثة! 


* * *

​
هذه هي مستويات الفهم الثلاثة اللي باتحرك بينها دايما. صحيح أدرك تماما إن كل اللي بيحصل ظاهريا مجرد "مسرح" أو "ماتركس"، لكن مش معنى ده ألا أتفاعل معه وأتأثر به، ببساطة لأن هي دي تجربة الحياة كلها وسر وجودها، زي اللي بيروح السينما ويدفع فلوس: هو راح عشان "يعيش" الفيلم وينفعل مع الأحداث ويفرح ويحزن ويغضب ويتأثر في كل لحظة، مش عشان يفضل طول الوقت يقول لنفسه: "لا لا، ده مجرد تمثيل.. لا، دي مجرد خدع سينمائية.. لا، البطل ما ماتش ولا حاجة، ده أحمد حلمي"! :smile01 أعتقد هنا الوعي بالعكس ح يفسد التجربة كلها. إنما كمان أهمية هذا الوعي *بلا حدود*، لأن بالوعي ده خلاص ما ينفعش "نستغرق" بعد كده في الألم، أو في الحزن، أو في الخوف، أو في الغضب، أو في أي مشاعر سلبية! بل حتى لو كان *فيلم* *رعب*: احنا عارفين كويس جدا إننا في أمان تام ومفيش أبدا أي خوف من أي شيء ـ مش أكتر من المساحة البسيطة اللي احنا بنسمح بيها أثناء مشاهدة الفيلم، واللي احنا عشانها رحنا السينما أصلا! 


* * *​

أطلت عليكي سامحيني، بس دي كانت أفضل فرصة لطرح كل المعاني دي وشرحها، وطبعا لسه باختصار شديد. أما إذا فاتك من كلامي أي شيء أو حتى مش موافقة على أي فكرة فده طبعا حقك، وده بالعكس متوقع، ودي في النهاية هي عبقرية الماتركس نفسها، لأننا داخلها مش بس صعب نفهمها، إنما الأصعب إننا نصدق أصلا وجودها! :smile01 لكن أنا شخصيا يا حبو عارف كويس إنك ـ على عكس ما يظهر منك عادة ـ أروبة جدا وذكية جدا جدا والمسألة معاكي مش مسألة ذكاء أبدا، لكن عموما أرجو ألا نفتح النقاش حاليا في الموضوع ده لأن فعلا الوقت لا يسمح إطلاقا. هي فقط إشارات لتوضيح بعض الأمور، لك صديقتي الجميلة، ولكل من يهمه الأمر. 


تحياتي وسلامي وأشكرك مرة أخرى، على المحبة نلتقي دائما. 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتالي لما انتي تقولي: "*آه يا أخويا إنت ما تعرفهومش*" أنا نقولولك: لا يا أختي.. هه.. دانا أكتر واحد عارفهم وهارشهم وفاهم اللي بيعملوه في الخباثة.. وربنا يستر علينا وع السامعين! :smile01

*هما مين دول يا جو ها ها 
اوعى تكون بتشتغل مخبر سرى بالليل 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)

اهلا بعودتك وكتاباتك الجميلة
اخي خادم البتول منور المنتدئ دايما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​ :Roses:​
> في البداية أشكركم جميعا وأشعر بامتنان عميق لكل رسالة بل حتى لكل كلمة من كلماتكم.
> ​أنا أيضا يسعدني جدا إنك تكوني أول من يرد على موضوعي يا غوغو.  شريكتي الجميلة في "كوافيغ دو مدام غوغو" الباريسي ........
> مش عارف يا موكي أرد اقول إيه على كل كلامك وتقديرك لشخصي المتواضع! .....
> ...



*تسجيل ( نكش ) (2)
*
* [FONT=&quot]ميل وأسجينى ياولد عمى ....ميل وأسجينى​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]أنا موش عشتانة يا ولد عمى ..حوبك يروينى​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
​*​*​[FONT=&quot]دوجى ياساعة وجولى بالحج ...​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]وجولى بالحج​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]والله ياجلبى انا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سامع دج أنا سامع دج[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الساعة كام على باب السيمة ..[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الساعة كاام ..الساعة كاااااااام ؟[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ ​ 
*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*



			حبيت أطمن عليك معرفتش أبعتلك
الفنان الجميل والشاعر المرهف ونسمة ربيع المنتدى كريس: أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك. أنا أيضا أفرح دائما لقراءة كلماتك العذبة ـ حتى لو كانت سؤال في قسم الأسئلة  ـ لأني أرى دائما في كلماتك عذوبة روحك وصفاء قلبك ورقة وسمو مشاعرك. بالمناسبة: عرفت ليه غلـّبوك شوية في الإجابة في قسم الأسئلة؟ بقا فيه حد يا أستاذنا يسأل على خطية السيدة العذراء؟ إنت جرحت الوجدان المسيحي كله دون أن تشعر!  دائما يا أخي الحبيب بنقول الكل أخطأ والكل تحت التجربة دون استثناء واحد، لكن مش بنفسر الكلام أكتر من كده خاصة مع القديسين، فقط من باب اللياقة مش أكتر، ومن باب التقدير لمقام القداسة، خاصة مقام السيدة البتول. طبعا انت وقعت مع "خادم البتول" فأنا كان لازم أعلق، كمان عشان اطمئن إنك فاهم هم ليه غلـّبوك شوية على ما وصلت الإجابة. 
أشكرك مرة أخرى على حضورك، ربنا يباركك أخي الجميل ويبارك مواهبك الفريدة المميزة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا أتفاجئت بكلام حضرتك أستاذي،،

وكأنك شعرت بي،،عجيب،،

***
بس حابب أقول لحضرتك اني قلت فى الموضوع ان السؤال فى بالي دايماً من فتره..
وكنت مخنوق منه ومش عايز اعرفله اجابه اصلاً،،
لأني راضي بقناعاتي،،ولا اريد البحث عن تفاسير،،بل فقط أريد التعمق مع الرب ،،
لكن بنفس الوقت كنت متعذب علشان سألت السؤال دا،،

تماديت فى السؤال وبجرأه،،!!
انا ندمت علي شَغل بالي بهذا السؤال،،
وعبرت عن ندمي فى بعض ابيات فى اخر قصيده كتبتها..وكتبتها بسبب الندم دا،،

[يَََاََ سََيْدَاًً قَدْ فَدَاَنَاَ]

**
بتمني أحكيلك أكتر،،المسيح يدبر وأحكيلك،،يتطلب هذا جهد نفسي ،،

 أحساسك بالأخر بهرني،،

الرب يبارك روحك وحياتك أستاذي الحبيب 
ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمه ويستخدمك 
حسب مشيئته الصالحه لمجد كلمته والتبشير بخلاصه
نعمة الله تملء روحك وحياتك،،​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> وطول عمري درويش بس انت اللي مش واخد بالك! :smile01 وبعدين كان فيه فعلا ملايكة في الحفلة وأنا عن نفس شايفهم بوضوح جدا في الفيديو. انت طبعا مش ح تشوفهم، بس ده ببساطة لأن مش عندك نفس قوة "*البصيرة*" اللي عندي! :smile01​



*[FONT=&quot]نجحت فى النكش ...ياهادى يارب ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعريفك للبصيرة فيه أجحاف وتعسف حبتين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك لو قلت انا عندى بصيرة وعبود لأ ...لية يا عمنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى شايف ملائكة فى حفل موسيقى وعبود ماشفهاش ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
البصيرة هى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قدرتك على رؤية حلول لا يراها غيرك .. وفى نفس الوقت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدرتك على تحليل المواقف والأشياء تحليل صحيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن جانبك الصواب تماماً أن تقول أن لديك بصيرة لا يملكها غيرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيك فى المسلم اللى بيشوف ملايكة بتطوف حوالين الكعبة وأنت ليستحيل تشوفها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثم تداركت الأمر ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كعادتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) بعد أن وضعت رأيك فى العضو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورجعت حللتها بأن فيه فى المكان طاقة ( سلبية أو أيجابية ) وكأننى تُهت منك وكلتها ( !!! ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو جبت فيديو زى دة فيه ترانيم مسيحية تتحدث عن يسوع فى منتدى مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متوقع من الأعضاء يقولوا لك أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعكس الوضع خد أنشودة ( بلاش قرآن ) للشيخ النقبشندى الصوفى الى منتدى أسلامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاهمنى طبعاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هعطيك مثال عملى جداً ... أبن صديق لينا دخل مظاهرة ( هو مالوش فى السياسة ) ولا له فى أيتوها حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرف فى " أمن الدولة " لما رحت له وسألته : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية اللى دخلك وسطهم ولية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال : معرفش أنا لقيت نفسى وسطهم وباهتف بقوة ( مكنتش حاسس بنفسى ) !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملخص القول أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الجماعة لا عقل لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة للرؤىّ ... انا موقفى ثابت منها وراسخ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أُكذبها ولا أُصدقها ... وتنحصر فقط فى الرائيى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما تسألنى أنت شايف اللى أنا شايفه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجابتى ستكون بــ ( لآ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاعلاقة لها بأى بصيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وحتى نلتقى فى حوار آخر ساخن ولذيذ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه وحشتنى جداً ....[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع غيابي ورجوعي: الحقيقة إجابتي عادة على السؤال ده هي إن كتابتي وكل حركتي دائما بيد الرب يوجهني ويستخدمني كيف يشاء،
> ......غيابي يا أختي الغالية يمكن فهمه على 3  مستويات:​*المستوى الأول*........​*المستوى الثاني*.....
> *إذن من هذا المستوى*: "خادم البتول" .....​*المستوى الثالث**....**إذن الآن من هذا المستوى*:
> .......
> ...


*إنت فاهم حوبو غلط خااااااالص
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> اهلا بعودتك وكتاباتك الجميلة
> اخي خادم البتول منور المنتدئ دايما
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ربما لا يلاحظ أحد إني شاركت بالمنتدى ورحلت ودخلت وخرجت وياما كتبت وياما شاركت.. ولكن طول هذا الوقت منذ تسجيلي بالمنتدى وحتى الآن: شخصية واحدة فقط بين كل "الجميلات" هي اللي عمر لساني ما جه على لسانها وعمرها على الإطلاق ما دخلت أي موضوع من موضوعاتي وشرفتني بأي تعليق من أي نوع.. وكل ده رغم إني حاولت بالفعل مرة في أحد الموضوعات إني "أعاكسها" عن بعد ، لكن بردو بدون فايدة! النهارده ولأول مرة على الإطلاق أتشرف بزيارة مشرفتنا الجميلة وأختي الغالية جدا: *كلدانية*! 

أختي الغالية: نعم، أذكرك دائما بين الجميلات وأعرف روعة قلبك وأتابع كلماته وأتابع خاصة صلاواته ، وبما أني "ألتقط" الناس و"أقرأ" قلوبهم ـ مبدئيا ـ حسب أسمائهم وصورهم، ما زلت يا أختي أذكر صورتك الرائعة ـ من حوالي عام تقريبا ـ والتي كان يغلب عليها اللون الأخضر! كانت هذه الصورة في تقديري واحدة من أجمل الصور الموجودة بالمنتدى، ولعلها تعود ـ ولو مؤقتا ـ لنتذكر ويتذكر معنا الأخوة كلهم كيف كانت هذه الفتاة الفريدة تبدو في عالمها الخاص جدا، الرائع جدا!  

هكذا أسعدتني أختي الغالية رسالتك اليوم، وفي هذا ما يكفي. أشكرك كثيرا على رسالتك وكلماتك، ربنا يباركك يا كلدانية، أتشرف دائما بحضورك. 

* * *​ 


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> انا أتفاجئت بكلام حضرتك أستاذي،،
> 
> وكأنك شعرت بي،،عجيب،،
> ...



أخي الحبيب: الموضوع لا يستحق أبدا إنك "*تتعذب*" أو تندم أو يصيبك أي شعور بالحدة دي. مش عارف إنت فعلا تقصد المعاني دي وللا أنا اللي فاهم غلط، لأني لاحظت إن الناس حاليا بتستخدم كلمات أكبر بكتير مما يستحق الأمر.. (فكرتني بحكاية حبو لما كانت "حزيييينة".. خليني أحكيها في النهاية للجميع وأختم بيها ). لا يا أخي الحبيب.. الأمر لا يستحق أبدا.. أنا كان قصدي مجرد شرح ما حدث *وفهمه *مش أكتر، مش عشان إنت تشعر بالذنب أو الندم، خاصة إن الجميع هنا عارف كويس جدا سلامة ضميرك وصفاء نيتك التام. بالعكس أنا بالأحرى ضحكت في التوبيك لما لقيت أخونا الجميل "عبد يسوع المسيح" بيقولك: "إنت ليه عندك *إصرار *على السؤال"!  أما "جرح الوجدان المسيحي" فده بشكل عام ومطلق.. يعنى لما نكون بنسأل السؤال ده واحنا قاعدين في المجمع المقدس مثلا أو في الفاتيكان! إنما هنا وسط أخواتك وكل أحبائك، اللي عارفينك كويس وفاهمينك كويس، لا داعي أبدا لـ"الندم" أو "العذاب"! ​ 
لكن على أي حال كسبنا قصيدة جديدة من قصائدك .. قرأتها مرة أخرى كما وعدتك وكالعادة جميلة طبعا أخي الحبيب. ربنا يبارك قلمك ويفرح قلبك وأرجوك لا تتردد أبدا في أي سؤال، *حتى لو كان من هذا النوع*. إنت بس لما تلاقي الإجابات اللي بتوصلك غير مباشرة تمهل قليلا، أو انقله على الخاص مع أحد الأعضاء. النعمة معك دائما أخي الحبيب.
​ * * *
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot].................
> تعريفك للبصيرة فيه أجحاف وتعسف حبتين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك لو قلت انا عندى بصيرة وعبود لأ ...لية يا عمنا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى شايف ملائكة فى حفل موسيقى وعبود ماشفهاش ..!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]................*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إذن جانبك الصواب تماماً أن تقول أن لديك بصيرة لا يملكها غيرك *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]................*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ثم تداركت الأمر ( *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كعادتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) بعد أن وضعت رأيك فى العضو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].................[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما تسألنى أنت شايف اللى أنا شايفه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجابتى ستكون بــ ( لآ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاعلاقة لها بأى بصيرة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*
مش قادر أصدق *إنك أخدت موضوع "البصيرة" بجد!! فعلا؟؟ إزاي؟؟ أنا معلوماتي إن الرمز ده smile01) وكل ما يشبهه معناه إن الكلام ينطوي على هزار ومزاح! فعلا مش عارف إنت ليه دايما ظالمني؟ وهو أنا لو عندي فعلا بصيرة أقوى منك ـ أيها "العضو" ـ أو حتى قوية بشكل عام: تفتكر ممكن آجي اقول حاجة زي دي هنا وعلني كده أمام كل الناس؟  دي يا صديقي "*مزحة*".. مجرد مزحة.. مجرد نكشة صغيرة.. أو بالأحرى "نكشة *مرتدة*".. لا تستحق أبدا في المقابل "رسالة *حرة مباشرة*"! 

طبعا أنا لا أرى في الفيديو أي ملائكة، بالتأكيد، ولو جاءني شخص وقال هذا الكلام أنا شخصيا ح اعتبره مبدئيا "*ضعيف العقل*"، إلى أن يثبت العكس.. لأن حتي لو صح شرحي عن الطاقة: الطاقة دي مش ح تظهر في الفيديو ولا يمكن تصويرها ـ في أغلب الحالات ـ بالكاميرات العادية. علميا كل ما لدينا حتى الآن هو نوع خاص من التصوير اسمه تصوير "كيرليان"، لكن حتى تكنيك كيرليان لا يصور كل أنواع الطاقة، وإنما فقط الطاقة الموجودة حول الأحياء (نبات حيوان، إنسان)! بالتالي حتى لو هم في الحفل فعلا شافوا ملائكة ـ أو بتعبير أشمل: شافوا أي أطياف للطاقة ـ مش معنى كده إنها ح تظهر في الفيديو! 


بالتالي إنت يا عمنا اللي (*كعادتك*) ـ ظـــالمني!

وسمعني بقا "سلام أم كلثوم" أحلى سلااااام للمشتشار عبود وصُحبته.
:smile01​ 

​* * *

​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (1 ديسمبر 2013)

:sha:​
​*أما حكاية حبو فهي كالتالي: *​
شوف يا أستاذ كريس: بقا أختنا حبو كان عندها من فترة *أزمة *طاحنة..  المهم إن الأزمة دي اتحلت نشكر ربنا ورجعت حبو لحالة التوازن والسلام  والضحكة الجميلة كعادتها. أنا طول الوقت ده كنت طبعا متابع معاها، بالتالي  فرحت لما لقيت الأمور اتحسنت للأفضل والأزمة انفرجت. يومين تلاتة فاتوا  وبعدين بالصدفة البحتة جيت هنا أزور المنتدى، لقيت حبو في موضوع "*سجل إحساسك بكلمة*"، قلت ادخل أشوف كاتبة إيه، فوجئت إنها بتقول: 
​ 
متدايقه اوىىى و حزييينه -- مش عارفا انا مئفوره و لا ايه بس محروقه و حزييييينه 
ليه كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
......................


  طبعا أنا اتخطفت! ضيق.. وحزن.. ومحروقة؟ *ليه*؟ فيه إيه؟ خطر في  بالي إن الأزمة الأساسية "الطاحنة" اللي في حياتها لسه موجودة، بس هي  خدعتني وأظهرت بيني وبينها إن كله تمام وإنها بخير، بينما الحقيقة ـ كما  ظهر في المنتدى ـ إنها لسه "متدايقة ومحروقة وحزييينة".. بل ربما فيه أحداث  جديدة والله أعلم إيه اللي حصل وخلاها وصلت للمرحلة دي! بالتالي أنا قلقت  واتوغوشت، غير إني طبعا "*اكتأبت*".. اكتئاب مضاعف.. اكتأبت مرتين:  مرة لحزنها وألمها من المشكلة القاسية فعلا اللي هي فيها، ومرة تانية لأنها  خدعتني وأخفت حزنها ده، غالبا عشان تخفف عني! بل أكتر من كده حسيت *بالذنب*، لأني بسرعة صدقتها لما "*أظهرت*" إنها بخير، بينما الحقيقة إنها كانت بـ"*تتألم*" طول الوقت ده لوحدها! 

  ولكن بعد قليل ـ وبينما أنا على الهواء ما زلت ـ فوجئت بمدام حبو بتكتب الآتي لتفسير الرسالة السابقة: 


مفيش مره أسلق بيضه غير ما أحرقها و أحرق الكنكا !!!  :t19::big
حد نفسه فى بيضه محروقه .. 
احم أحم. قاصدى مشوية:big4::big4::big4: 4:



طبعا لك أن تتخيل إحساسي!! أنا مش كنت متغاظ، أنا كنت "*بفرفر*"! أبو البيضة على أبو الكنكا ياحبو! بقا إنتي "*متدايقة ومحروقة وحزيييينة*" عشان بيضة؟؟؟!!! لا والأكادة بتهزر! بتقولك حد نفسه في بيضة مشوية؟ راجعة بسلامتها تهزر!!! :smile01​ 

بس يا سيدي. اللي حصل معايا يومها كان  من القوة بحيث إني لم أتكلم عنه أبدا مع حد، ولا حتى معاها. كل اللي عملته  إني أخدت الرسالتين بتوعها في صمت وقررت احتقظ بيهم، كذكرى من ذكريات  العذاب مع حبو، والنهارده لأول مرة باحكي الحكاية دي. أشكرك إنت اللي  فكرتني بيها لما لقيتك "مخنوق" و"ندمان" و"بتتعذب"!  ​ 

* * *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههه ههههههههههههه 
و دى آخرت إلى مش بيسئل . كان عرف. ههههه و على فكره مضايقتى مش علشان البيضه .. أنا حرقتها. من المضايقه 
 و فشيت مضايقتى فى ريتشرد جير ههههههههههه. و فى كذا حد. 
مشوفتنيش لما. إبقى مقهوره كدأ
بخرف و كلام يطلع وحده و ممكن فى نفس ذات الوقت. إضحك 
على أى موقف .. بارأنويا. من بكاء للضحك !!! 
عإدى هههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 ديسمبر 2013)

فرحتي كبيرة انهاردة خااااالص بجد
مش عارف يا موكي أرد اقول إيه على كل كلامك وتقديرك لشخصي المتواضع! على أي حال يكفي اقول إنك يا أختى الجميلة سبب رئيسي لوجودي هنا دلوقت، بالذات بعد اختيارك للصورة الجديدة دي لأنها فعلا بنوتة في غاية الجمال ـ زيك تمام!  أما التشبيه الجريء ـ إذا كان قصدك الجزء الخاص بـ"روك" ـ فده بالأحرى تشبيه محبة مش جرأة، لأني هنا شبّهته بريتشارد قلب الأسد، وأنا الحقيقة من عشاق الملك ريتشارد قلب الأسد، أحد أهم وأعظم وأتقى ملوك انجلترا، وأكتر ملك خلال الحروب الصليبية تنزه تماما عن أي غرض سوى مجد المسيح وحماية القبر المقدس. حتى الفيلم الشهير ـ رائعة يوسف شاهين "الناصر صلاح الدين" ـ قدم الشخصية بشكل مقبول رغم إن الفيلم كله عموما غير دقيق تاريخيا. بالتالي هي محبة وليست أبدا جرأة. أما الحقيقة ـ أعترف ـ فهي إني أصلا باضحك موت لما ألاقي روك في موضوع.. بس عشان باتخيل إحساس صاحب الموضوع! 
أسعدتني كتير رسالتك الجميلة يا موكي، ميرسي مرة تانية يا قمر على كل كلماتك 




شعقووولة الرد الحلووو ده فينك من زمان يا استاذ انت 
وبعدين ايه الشعبية الفظيعة دي حضرتك تدخل يومين تعمل قلبان ف المنتدى ونكش هنا وهناك 
حقيقي مبسوطة بوجودك و متابعتك وردودك 
وبتمنى تفضل موجود علطول 
وبتنكش فينا ههههههههه
و بتتناقر مع استاذ عبود 
بمحبة ممتعة لينا كلنا في مناقشتكم 

بالنسبة بقى لقصة حبوا 
ف حبو كعادتها بتتميز بالبراءة المطلقة ف كلامها وردودها و مشاركتها 
حقيقي قصة رسمت على وشي ابتسامة 
لاني تخيلت موقفك هههههههههههه 

مبسوطة ومستمتعة بالحكاوي 
والمناقشات 
والتسييح ههههههههه 

ربنا يعوضكم جميعا 
ويباركم 
ويفرح قلوبكم[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *مش قادر أصدق *إنك أخدت موضوع "البصيرة" بجد!! فعلا؟؟ إزاي؟؟ أنا معلوماتي إن الرمز ده smile01) وكل ما يشبهه معناه إن الكلام ينطوي على هزار ومزاح! فعلا مش عارف إنت ليه دايما ظالمني؟


*[FONT=&quot]ماهو ياباشا لو ما أستفزتكش مش هلاقيك الا بعد شهر أو شهرين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا *​*[FONT=&quot]راجع مشاركتى فى الموضوع دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف وواثء وباصم بالعشرة انك تابعت وبتتابع ...لكن زيادة توكيييد 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أستمتاعى بمشاركاتك هو نفس أستمتاعى بمشهد للنصاب العبقرى " إستيفان روستى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هو كل مايخلص مشهد بتستناه فى المشهد التانى هيطلع يقول أو يعمل أية 
[/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]وأستمتاعى بمواضيعك هو نفس أستمتاعى بفيلم للمارد العملاق " زكى رستم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هو يقنعنى فى دور الباشا الشرس وزير الحقانية فى " النهر الخالد "[/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]وهو هو تاجر المخدرات بنفس درجة الإقناع فى " رصيف نمرة خمسة "
[/FONT]*



​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو هو فى دور الموظف البسيط المطحون أبو البنات فى " بيت العز "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو دور الجِد الطيب مع فيروز [/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]أنت راجل مثقف ومتذوق للفن وأكيد فهمتنى عايز أقول أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى من النهاية باتابعك كدهوه [/FONT]*​





:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههه ههههههههههههه
> و دى آخرت إلى مش بيسئل . كان عرف. ههههه و على فكره مضايقتى مش علشان البيضه .. أنا حرقتها. من المضايقه
> و فشيت مضايقتى فى ريتشرد جير ههههههههههه. و فى كذا حد.
> مشوفتنيش لما. إبقى مقهوره كدأ
> ...




 هههههه جميلة يا حبو، وريتشارد جير كمان جميل.. ممثل رائع وله أفلام ممتازة.. ذوقك حلو يا بيبو!  

   طبعا أنا كنت ح اسألك إيه اللي حصل وليه "متدايقة ومحروقة وحزييييينة"؟ بس بعد الرسالة التانية وبعد ما عرفت "*التجربة*" اللي انتي بتمري بيها و"*كارثة*" البيضة والكنكا اللي ضربت حياتك: خلاص.. فهمت.. أسأل على إيه تاني؟ كلامي كله بعد كده *لربنا *مش ليكي: يارب إنت كان قصدك إيه لما حطيت حبو في حياتي؟ يارب أنا عملت إيه في دنيتي خلاني قابلت واحدة زي كده؟ يارب البت دي تجربة وللا درس وللا  تشكيلة وللا إيه حكايتها بالظبط؟ يارب يا عالم بحالي افتح عيني عشان أفهم حكمتك! :smile01

   ميرسي يا قمر على شرحك.. أنا كده فهمت.. بس بردو امسكي أعصابك شوية لأن فيه ناس بتقلق عليكي.. وفي النهاية نقول كويس إنها جت في بيضة.. فداكي ياستي 100 كرتونة! :smile01


 * * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​




أولا أشكر محبتك واهتمامك وأشكرك على الرابط لأني فعلا ما شفتش الرسالة دي.. ولا حتى دخلت الموضوع ده بالذات من ساعة ماريا ما كتبت فيه ـ وزي ما قلت بالفعل قبل كده. أما الخواجة *ستيفان *فانت عارف يا عبود إن كله كوم وستيفان عندي كوم تاني .. يعني إنت يا كهين بتمسكني من إيدي اللي بتوجعني! :smile01 خلاص: إذا تقصد إني نصاب من مدرسة ستيفان فأنا في الحالة دي نصاب جدا. :smile01

أما زكي باشا رستم، فزي ما انت قلت: الناس دي كانت *عباقرة وعمالقة *ومفيش كلمة تانية ممكن نحطها قبل ما نقول أساميهم! أنا بس ممكن أضيف "عليه السلام" بعد الاسم زي ما بعمل عادة مع نزار قباني ـ مولاي نزار عليه السلام! 

* * *​
أما الباشا اللي بيتحول مجرم ثم يتحول موظف كحيان ـ وفي كل الحالات مقنع ـ أعتقد أنا فهمت قصدك. بالعكس دي من الأمور اللي دايما في بالي، لأن بعض الناس بتتفاجئ بكتابتي ويمكن حتى *بتتصدم* أحيانا. بالتحديد اللي بيعرفني أولا ككاتب علمي أو ديني أو روحي بتجيله بعد كده صدمة لما يلاقيني فاتح غرزة بعد الضهر وقاعد أرص! :smile01 بالذات التحول من "الروحي" لـ"الساخر" بيكسر في عقله "النموذج" اللي هو راسمه للشخصية، ودي مسألة مزعجة مش جميلة، إلا إذا كان الشخص ده بدرجة التفتح والعمق اللي عند سعادتك وبالتالي يبتدي يتأمل ويحاول يفهم وحتى يستمتع، بدل ما يستنكر أو يرفض.

لكن من ناحية تانية المنتدى ده نفسه هو اللي عجيب! احنا أول درس بنتعلمه في الكتابة كـ"فن" أو كاحتراف ـ وانت سيد العارفين ـ هو تحديد *القارئ*.. رسم صورة ذهنية للقارئ اللي انت بتكتب له.. بالتالي أنا طول عمري معروف بلون محدد في كتابتي حسب كل مكان باكتب فيه، بناء على معرفتي بطبيعة اللي أنا باكتب لهم، واللي عادة بيكون بينهم تجانس.. لكن تعالى هنا بقا المنتدى: عندك *من سن 16 إلى سن 66! من أبسط القلوب إلى أعقد العقول! من براءة العذراوات إلى كيد القرشانات! من أحلام الصبايا إلى أوجاع الشيوخ! من فكاهات الجامعات إلى ملاحم المعاشات! ومن تجار الخردة إلى علماء اللاهوت*! إزاي أنا بقا أحدد هنا القارئ؟ ده مش منتدى يا أستاذ.. ده دولة! :smile01

بالتالي أنا كمان فتحت "بوتيك" ، ببساطة لأني مقدرش أتجاهل حد! يعني يرضيك يا بودي اكتب بس لرورو ـ مثلا ـ وانسى أوريجانوس؟ أو بالعكس: أكتب بس لصوت صارخ ـ مثلا ـ وانسى روما؟ مقدرش يا أستاذ مقدرش.. إذا أنا صح باحب "*الكل*" وباقول الكل في قلبي، يبقا لازم أكتب كل الألوان ولكل العصور، وإلا ابقا كداب. إما "اتقان" كل الألوان، إذا كان ده قصدك، أو ضمن قصدك، فأنا شخصيا معنديش إجابة! هو أنا فعلا عندي إتقان؟ هو أنا أصلا بعرف أكتب؟ لو فيه إتقان أو "إقناع" كما تقول: أعتقد السبب هو إن الإنسان إذا كان فعلا صادق وفعلا بيحب الكل، أعتقد ربنا هنا بيمنحه هذا الإتقان لكي يخاطب فعلا الكل! أصلا المحبة هي سر الجمال في أي شيء! إذا توفرت المحبة يتوفر كل شيء! 


مرة تانية أشكر رسالتك وتقديرك واهتمامك، وأنا طبعا يا أستاذنا تحت النظر دائما. :16_4_10:

​ * * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> شعقووولة الرد الحلووو ده فينك من زمان يا استاذ انت
> وبعدين ايه الشعبية الفظيعة دي حضرتك تدخل يومين تعمل قلبان ف المنتدى ونكش هنا وهناك
> حقيقي مبسوطة بوجودك و متابعتك وردودك




هههههه انتي يا موكي اللي *شعقولة*.. انتي اللي حلوة لما بتقفي قدام أي رسالة بتعكس بس جمالك!  ميرسي يا موكي ربنا يجبر بخاطرك.. أنا كمان أسعدني إنك مبسوطة ومستمتعة بالحوارات والحكايات والمناقشات.. أو بالأحرى المناكشات.  

أما *حبو *فشخصية طبعا بريئة وتلقائية وجميلة، ربنا يحفظها ويسعدها، وأما *عبود *فهو أيضا شخص نقي وجميل ولكن عبود محتاج بس اللي يفهمه أولا كويس ويفهم إزاي "يتعامل"...   ولكن من باب الاختصار ـ عشان خاطر إيريني، ومن باب تنقيح الرسالة ـ عشان خاطر عبود، ومن باب التسامح والتجاوز ـ خاصة أني مش ح اقدر أرجع للأسف لأي مزيد من تعليقات أو توضيحات... من الأبواب الثلاثة أفضل الدخول مباشرة إلى موضوع "*الشعبية*" فهو في الحقيقة السبب إني خليت رسالتك للآخر، لأنك لمستي موضوع في غاية الأهمية وأعتقد ربنا اللي وجهك عشان تذكري الكلمة دي أمامي، ولأول مرة من يوم ما دخلت المنتدى.

* * *​
أولا أنا لا أعتقد أبدا يا موكي إن عندي شعبية ودائما أراها فقط "حفاوة" و"محبة" وفقط من "البعض" المقربين، وليس من "جمهور" المنتدى إذا جاز التعبير.

ثانيا الشعبية دي أسهل شيء.. وأتفه شيء! النهارده ـ حسب الفيسبوك ـ شعبية مريام فارس 3 أضعاف شعبية *فيــــــــروز*!  مع احترامي لمريام ولكل جمهورها، لكن فعلا ما أسهل إن الإنسان في الزمن ده يكون "شعبي"! اللي عايز يبقا شعبي في منتدى زي ده: أبسط حاجة يروح يجيب شوية نكت ويضحّـك الناس، بنفس نظرية *مسكنات الألم*، وبالظبط زي مسابقات الأحلام وكليبات قمصان النوم وتمثيليات الـ80 حلقة وسائر صنوف *المخدرات *اللي الميديا *بتلطش *بيها عقولنا كل يوم! بالتالي يا *خيبتنا*، يا خيبتنا لو كان فعلا طموحنا هو الشعبية أو الشهرة أو كانت تفرق معانا الحكاية دي على أي مستوى!

ثالثا وده الأهم: إن هذه الشعبية يا أختي الجميلة *مُعثرة*.. ومُعثرة جدا.. ومش بس لصاحبها وإنما حتى للناس نفسها أحيانا. بل أكتر من كده: أعتقد إن الشعبية دي نفسها أحد أسباب غيابي عن المكان، سواء بإرادتي ـ كما قد يبدو ظاهريا ـ أو لأن ربنا صرفني عنه مُرغما. خليني أحكي لك موقف واقعي حصل بالفعل هنا في المنتدى: 


مرة أثناء أحد موضوعاتي "الشعبية" الساخنة، الناجحة إذا اعتبرنا عدد المشاهدات مثلا أو عدد المشاركات هو مقياس النجاح، دخل هنا عضو جديد، اسمه إما صموئيل إما كيرلس لا أذكر بالظبط، وكتب صموئيل موضوع جديد، هنا في نفس المنتدى العام، وفي نهاية رسالته كتب "*أتمنى تعجبكم الرسالة*" أو عبارة بالمعنى ده. أنا شخصيا ما ردتش عليه، فقط أعطيته تقييم وقررت أراقب الموقف من بعيد. موضوعي أنا طبعا استمر في المقدمة، بالتبادل فقط مع موضوعات "الشعبيين" الآخرين (عبود، روز، شقاوة... إلخ). استمريت أرد على الناس عندي وعيني على موضوع صموئيل اللي بيتراجع كل يوم شوية، وبدون ما يجيله رد واحد، مع إن صاحبه قال "أتمنى تعجبكم الرسالة"، يعني بوضوح كان منتظر أي حد يرد عليه ويعبّره بأي تعليق، تشجيع أو حتى نقد! لكن *ولا رد واحد *وصل.. ولا واحد.. ولا حتى تقييم! 

*في النهاية اختفت رسالة صموئيل..... **

واختفى صموئيل نفســــه..... 
**
ثم انتهى موضوعي واختفيت أنا شخصيا! *


فاهمة يا موكي؟ فاهمة ازاي في مملكة الله كل الأحداث في النهاية مترابطة؟ حكاية صموئيل دي هي في الحقيقة حكاية الدنيا كلها!


خلينا نتأمل مثال تاني: موضوعات الافتقاد للأسف لا أتابعها، بس أعتقد إني عارف مقدما الأسماء الموجودة بالداخل وعارف مقدما إن اسم "خادم البتول" موجود، بل تكرر. لكن كام واحد من أخوتنا هنا افتقد أو حتى فاكر عضو اسمه "*مينا إميل كامل*"؟؟ مينا إميل كامل ـ فقط على سبيل المثال؟؟ كام واحد عارف أد إيه الشخص ده فريد من نوعه، نقي ومليان محبة؟ كام واحد عارف أد إيه الشخص ده جميل، لا يقل جمالا عن "خادم البتول" بل ربما يزيد أضعافا؟ 


ولكن هكذا بالحقيقة يا أميرتي يتحرك هذا العالم: أنا باتخانق وازعّـل أختي الصبح، بليل وأنا راجع من شغلي عربيتي بتتخبط: *لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين*! أنا بانظر نظرة احتقار لبواب العمارة، تاني يوم مديري بيعاملني معاملة في غاية السوء ويديني خصم: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا باجي هنا أقول كلمة تجرحك، بعد يومين الكمبيوتر عندي بيعطل: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا باتجاهل شخص محتاجني ولا أرد على تليفونه، خلال نفس الشهر باخسر عميل تعبت كتير عشان أكسبه: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا مش واخد بالي من صموئيل وكيرلس ومينا، تقريبا قي نفس التوقيت بيختفي من حياتي إيميلي وروز وشقاوة: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! 

​* * *​
بس كفاية كده طولت عليكي.. أعتقد الرسالة وصلت.. خلينا بقا نروح نختم بغنوة حلوة! 


​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 ديسمبر 2013)

:Roses:
​ يا عيون عطشانة .. عطشــانة سـهر​ يا قلوب تعبــانة .. تعبـــانه سـفر​ كـتــروا م الحــــب تلاقــوا​ تلاقوا في الضلمة: ألف قمر
​ 

​ الكلام الدهب ده كتبه عم "*مرسي*" اللي كان بيجيب كلامه من عالم تاني خالص غير عالمنا ده! وبعدين وقع الكلام في إيد "*الأستاذ*"، يعني عبد الوهاب، واللي سعدت شخصيا بلقاؤه وأنا صغير واقدر النهارده اقول إن عبد الوهاب ـ موسيقيا ـ محصلش تاني في العالم زيه، لا قبله ولا بعده! إن شاء الله يسمح ربنا ونبقا نحكي الحكاية بالتفصيل لكل الأحباء. أما الصوت  فصوت الرائعة وردة الجزائرية.. وكما بدأنا بالغناء نختتم بالغناء.
​ الإهداء طبعا إلى موكي وبتول وماريا وكل الأحباء فردا فردا خاصة الذين شرفوني هنا بالحضور.. ولكن بما أنها "وردة" فلابد من إهداء خاص للوكيل الحصري للسيدة وردة في منتدى الكنيسة: أمنا الغالية *كاندي شوب*.​ 
 (مفترض أن الفيديو مظبوط، ولكن احتياطيا لنستمع من بعد الدقيقة 18، أو على الرابط)
​ [YOUTUBE]efXuiPWCKXk&t=18m24s[/YOUTUBE]

​ وبعد، أنا يا أخوتي "في الجوار" دائما، لا أغيب. فقط "أصمت" أحيانا. أما الذي يكتب لأجلي أو يناديني فلا أتجاهله أبدا، إلا إذا كنت في سفر، أعود منه ولو بعد حين لكي أرد. سأبدأ من الغد بمشيئة الله الرد على رسائل الزوار، وستجدوني دائما في التقييمات هنا وهناك، كما سأكتب بالتأكيد وأشارك على العام كلما أذن الرب، وكما حدث اليوم. محبتي وتحياتي وأشواقي لكم جميعا، ومرة أخرى أشكركم من قلبي على هذا الزيارة، والتي سعدت بها أكثر بالتأكيد مما سعدتم (على رأي إيريني: لميت شوية تقييمات حلوة :smile01)!
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*دا إنت رغاى رغى يا دي الجدع *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اللى قصدته انك شخصية غير نمطية ... يعنى مش زانق نفسك فى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دور ومحبوس فيه ... واللى بيعجبنى أكتر أنك واخد خط نجوم السيما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( كل سنة فيلم ) وما يدخلش فى دراما التلفزيون علشان مايحرقش نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأسد ورأيه اللى صح دائماً ...فدى بقى أفورت منك ومن غيرك برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع لى موضوع واحد أو مشاركة واحدة بافتى فى اللى مفهموش أو اللى ماليش فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل الحدوتة أنى لو أبديت رأى ( باعتز بيه ) وماليش قوى فى المجاملات أو المحلسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ماعملت معاك فى الفيديو أول الموضوع ...معجبنيش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولولا انك ( خادم البتول ) مكنتش دخلت من أساسه ولا علقت أو شاركت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونى أطلع صح ...أو أطلع غلط ...مش مهم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ( معجبتنيش )...دة أصل الموضوع ..فاهمنى طبعاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ولكن هكذا بالحقيقة يا أميرتي يتحرك هذا العالم: أنا باتخانق وازعّـل أختي الصبح، بليل وأنا راجع من شغلي عربيتي بتتخبط: *لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين*! أنا بانظر نظرة احتقار لبواب العمارة، تاني يوم مديري بيعاملني معاملة في غاية السوء ويديني خصم: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا باجي هنا أقول كلمة تجرحك، بعد يومين الكمبيوتر عندي بيعطل: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا باتجاهل شخص محتاجني ولا أرد على تليفونه، خلال نفس الشهر باخسر عميل تعبت كتير عشان أكسبه: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين! أنا مش واخد بالي من صموئيل وكيرلس ومينا، تقريبا قي نفس التوقيت بيختفي من حياتي إيميلي وروز وشقاوة: لكني لا أربط بين الأمرين!
> 
> ​



إنت عآرف آلفقرة دى عملت فيآ إيه ..!
أول إللى جه فى تفكيرى ..هو يآ ربى أنآ عملت إيه فى حيآتى علشآن أفقد مآمآ بعد سنين بسيطة من فقدآنى لبآبآ ..!
دآ لو درس يبقى تقيل أوى
وكل آلألم دآ ممكن يبقى إنعكآس لأفعآلنآ ... رسآلة لآزم نفهمهآ , طب لو فهمت وربطت ورآعيت .. هتوجع أقل أو حتى هبطل أفقد 

وصوت تآنى جوآيآ بيقولى مآينفعش نقسى على نفسنآ أكتر مآ آلدنيآ قآسية لوحدهآ
أنآ مش عآرفة أنآ هنآ ليه دلوقتى صدقنى 



طبعاً شكراً خآدم على إفتقآدكـ ومحبتكـ ، كعآدتكـ أستآذ محبة
وآلحمد لله إن معظم آلغآليين إللى إفتقدونى بمحبتهم موجودين هنآ
علشآن أشكرهم وأعتذرلهم على عدم ردى ... أتمنى كلكم تكونوآ بخير




-
-


----------



## خادم البتول (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*إيميــلي*؟؟؟ إيه المفاجأة الجميلة دي!! أسعدتني كتير مفاجأة *روز* والنهارده انتي كمان بتنوّري التوبيك؟ يعني الفل والياسمين فجأة كده يطرحوا الاتنين مع بعض؟  صحيح احنا شطبنا وصحيح الفرن لوحده بياخد ساعتين عشان يحما ، لكن نرجع طبعا ونفتح تاني لاجل عيون سمو الأميرة.  فعلا لم يخطر في بالي الرجوع، حتى لو وصلت بعض الرسائل المفهوم ردها ضمنا، أو بعض التعليقات خارج السياق (زي إيريني كده مثلا: كل يوم تقوم تلف ع الصبح لوحدها في المنتدى، وبعدين ساعات يهف عليها تدخل التوبيك ـ هي ولا ح تقرا ولا ح تكتب، هي بس جاية تاخد الاصطباحة بتاعتها عندي! :smile01). إنما بقا لما ألاقيكي فجأة قدامي والاقيكي كاتبة عندي، وياريت أي كتابة إنما بالأحرى *زفرات* من الأعماق، يبقا طبعا لازم أرجع وفورا.  أحييكي يا أختي الغالية، وأفتقدك، وأشكرك إنك فتحتي قلبك ربنا يعزيكي ويمسح حزنك ويشفي كل جروحك.




إيمليــآ قال:


> إنت عآرف آلفقرة دى عملت فيآ إيه ..!
> أول إللى جه فى تفكيرى ..هو يآ ربى أنآ عملت إيه فى حيآتى علشآن أفقد مآمآ بعد سنين بسيطة من فقدآنى لبآبآ ..!
> دآ لو درس يبقى تقيل أوى




هنا خطأ في التفكير، بتكشف عنه لغتك! هنا كلمة السر هي: *أفقـد*! مين اللي قال إنك "*فقدتي*" ماما أو فقدتي بابا أو فقدتي أي حد؟؟؟ مين اللي قال إن *الموت = الفقد*؟؟؟ ببساطة اللي قال كده "*برنامج*" داخل عقلك! برنامج لاواعي بيشتغل لوحده أوتوماتيكيا طول الوقت! تخيلي لو إنتي اتولدتي في كوكب تاني غير كوكب الأرض، في مجتمع آخر ثقافته بدل ما تربط بين "الموت" و"الفقد" بيربطوا بين الموت  و"*التحرر*"! بدل ما ينشروا *نعي *أسود للميت وأهله في الجريدة بينشروا بالعكس *تهنئة *بكل الألوان! بدل ما يقيموا *عزاء* بيعملوا بالأحرى *احتفال*! بدل ما يكتبوا في البرقيات ـ مثلا: *"هبط الخبر علينا كالصاعقة ـ نشاطركم الأحزان ونعزيكم في مصابكم الأليم بفقد والدكم ـ جعله الله آخر الأحزان"*، هنا بالعكس بيكتبوا: *"كم أبهجنا الخبر وانشرحت به صدورنا ـ يسرنا كثيرا ويسعدنا أن نهنئكم بمناسبة التحرر الميمون لأبيكم ـ أدام الله أفراحكم"*! مجتمع كل الأطفال فيه بتنشأ وتتربى على إن حدث الموت هو حدث *تحرر*، بالتالي بيشوفوا الكبار *بيضحكوا *أمام الموت مش بيبكوا، *بيفرحوا *مش بيحزنوا، بل أكتر من كده: الكبار دول طول الوقت أمام الأطفال "*بيحلموا*" بالموت ومستنيين بفارغ الصبر اللحظة اللي هم كمان "يتحرروا" فيها! تفتكري لو إنتي اتولدتي ونشأتي وبالتالي "*اتبرمجتي*" في مجتمع زي ده: هل ح تكوني النهارده حزينة أم سعيدة؟ حتى لو كنتي من "*القلة الشاذة*" الحزينة في الكوكب ده ـ باعتبار إن "الفراق صعب" مثلا، مع إن الفراق مجرد "لحظة" ـ لكن حتى لو حزينة: هل ح تكوني حزينة لدرجة الوجع؟ لدرجة الكسر؟ لدرجة الهزيمة؟ لدرجة إنك تفضلي طول الوقت أسيرة لشعور "الفقد" بكل قسوته وألمه؟؟

المفاجأة بقا إن الكوكب ده بالفعل موجود مش مجرد خيال! بل أكتر من كده: جاء بالفعل بعض سكانه وزاروا الأرض، وفيه واحد منهم سجلت الكتب عبارة قالها بتوضح إزاي في الكوكب ده بينظروا للموت كأنه "انطلاق" ولدرجة إنهم "بيشتهوه"! عبارة مشهورة قال فيها عن نفسه: لي *اشتهاء*.. لي اشتهاء أن *أنطلق*.. *لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح*! 


إذن ربنا في الحقيقة لم يقصد أبدا أي "درس" ولم يسبب أي ألم وليس له أي علاقة بفقدك أو حزنك أو أي شيء من "*تراجيديا الموت*" كما صنعناها نحن البشر! طالما انتي أو الإنسان عموما اختار "البرنامج" ده بالذات، اختار يصدقه ويعيشه وحتى يورّثه لأبناؤه وأحفاده، ربنا لن يتدخل أبدا لمنع اختيار الإنسان أو سحب حريته. لكنه رغم كده طول الوقت معاكي، بيعزيكي ويقوّيكي ويساعدك، وأحد أساليب المساعدة إنه يعرض أمامك نموذج لـ"*برنامج مختلف*"، كما في حالة بولس الرسول! برنامج كل شيء فيه مختلف ومعكوس لدرجة يقول: "الموت هو ربح" أو يصرخ: "ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني" من هذا الجسد! *وجود برنامج مختلف* ـ هنا على الأرض وليس في كوكب آخر ـ معناه إن *الإنسان يقدر يختار "اختيار مختلف"*! ده ببساطة هو ما فعل بولس نفسه: إنه اختار اختيار مختلف، وكانت النتيجة إنه تبدل وتحول وتحرر، وبدلا من "*شاول*" أصبح "*لسان العطر*"!


إنتي كمان عندك ـ في كل لحظة ـ اختيار مختلف! 

​
* * *​ 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 ديسمبر 2013)

....................


أما *الفقد*: أبدا، أبدا لم تفقدي الأم أو الأب أو أي أحد! أبدا. انتي لم تنفصلي عنهم *لحظة *واحدة! مفيش قوة تقدر تفصلك عنهم حتى لو انتي نفسك عايزة تنفصلي! بالتالي هم الآن معاكي بالفعل، في حضنك حرفيا وانتي في حضنهم، بل هم أقرب إليكي حتى مما كانوا على الأرض! احنا بنقول "انتقلوا" وعادة بنتخيل إنهم "في السما"، *فوق*، بعييييييييييييد، واحنا هنا على الأرض، *تحت*! لكن ده مش أكتر من "موديل" أو نموذج للحقيقة. أما الحقيقة ـ إذا شفتي بقلبك مش بعينك ـ فهي إنهم معاكي ومعانا طول الوقت، ببساطة لأننا إحنا نفسنا أصلا مش على الأرض! اللي على الأرض هي فقط *أجسادنا*، موجودة بشكل مؤقت ولمدة قصيرة جدا. ولذلك يقول الأب "بيير دو شاردان" ـ أحد الأباء الفرنسيين الكبار ـ في أشهر أقواله المأثورة: نحن لسنا كائنات *بشرية* تعيش خبرة روحية، نحن كائنات *روحية *تعيش خبرة بشرية! 

​We are not human beings having a spiritual experience;
we are spiritual beings having a human experience.​

لذلك "ها ملكوت الله داخلكم" يا أختي الجميلة! احنا مش على الأرض وإنما بالفعل ودائما في "محضر الله"، بالفعل في "مشهد الجمال الأسني"، مباشرة أمام "الوجه القدوس"، لكننا فقط نصر على أن نغمض أعيننا كي لا نرى الشمس! الرب يقول: *ها ملكوت الله داخلكم*، لكننا نـُصر على العيش في الجحيم! الرب يقول: *لستم من هذا العالم*، لكننا نصر على إننا من العالم وإننا هنا، *تحت*، أبناء هذه الأرض! الرب يقول: *ثـِـق يا بني مغفورة خطاياك، قم احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك*، لكننا نصر على ألا نثق أبدا، وعلى إننا مفلوجين مشلولين لا نقدر على القيام! الرب يصرخ بصوت عظيم: إيميليا هلم خارجا.. خادم هلم خارجا.. لعازر هلم خارجا.. *أيها الإنسان هلم خارجا*.. لكننا نصر على الموت! نصر على النتن في أكفان الألم! نصر على البقاء دائما في قبور الفقد والحزن والخوف والضعف والاغتراب والشك والضياع!​
* * *

​أطلت سامحيني. أعتقد يكفي اليوم هذه الرسالة (هي رسالة واحدة لكن أنا قسمتها في "طبقين" حتى لا تبدو طويلة ). اسمحيلي نرجع غدا برسالة تانية نتكلم فيها عن "الألم" بعد ما تكلمنا عن الموت وأرد على باقي رسالتك، خاصة جملة "كل آلألم دآ ممكن يبقى إنعكآس لأفعآلنآ". وطبعا سواء في الرسالة دي أو الرسالة القادمة: لا تترددي أبدا إذا عندك أي سؤال للإيضاح أو وقفة  للنقاش أو حتى للاعتراض والنقد. أيضا نقطة أخيرة: أنا لا أعرف متى *انطلق* أبويكِ بالضبط إلى فرح سيدهما، فإذا كان الحدث قريبا فسامحيني وأرجو قبول اعتذاري، لأن هذه الرسالة تخاطب أولا عقلك قبل قلبك، والإنسان في هذه اللحظات لا يجدي معه عادة خطاب العقل.


مرة أخرى أرحب بحضورك يا إيميلي وأشكرك على الزيارة الغالية جدا.. نوّرتيني يا قمر ونورتي الإنترنت كلها.  تحياتي وحتى نلتقي. ​
* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*فاصل موسيقي*
 (طالما مفيش حتى مذيعة ربط وسايبني اتكلم لوحدي! :smile01)

[YOUTUBE]GD3VsesSBsw[/YOUTUBE]

*كارميـــنا بورانـــــا *
 الافتتاحية الشهيرة لموسيقى "أو فورتونا" ـ  تأليف كارل أورف ـ قيادة أندريه ريو

* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 ديسمبر 2013)

أسعد الله مساءكم  أعود للجزء الثاني والأخير من رسالتي لإيميلي وكما وعدت بالأمس. سلام ونعمة ـ وتحياتي لكل الأحباء: 

بعد كتابة طويلة عن "الألم" قررت أن *أمحو *كل ما كتبت!  السبب هو أنني حين أناقش أو أكتب عن الآلام والأحزان: يخلط أخوتنا الأحباء عادة ـ خاصة في المنتديات ـ بين ما أكتب وبين ما يؤمنون أنه أساس من أسس الحياة المسيحية. على سبيل المثال: قد يبدو أحيانا أنني أدعو إلى الخلاص من الحزن *مطلقا *وإلى محو الألم *كليّة*، بينما يرى الأحباء أن ذلك ـ حتى لو كان ممكنا ـ يتعارض مع منهج الكتاب، بل مع نموذج السيد المسيح ذاته الذي حزن وبكى وكان "*رجل الأوجاع* ومختبر الحزن"! قد يبدو أنني أرفع ما قال بولس الرسول شعارا، "افرحوا في الرب كل حين"، بينما أتجاهل أنه في موضع آخر لم يُظهر أي فرح بل بالأحرى كان يقول: "إن لي حزنا *عظيما *ووجعا في قلبي *لا ينقطع*"! ناهيك عن أنه هو تحديدا، سيدي لسان العطر، الذي يأخذنا في موضع ثالث إلى قمة التناقض ـ ظاهريا ـ حين يقول في عبارة واحدة: "*حزانى ونحن دائما فرحون*"!

في نفس السياق، وبعيدا عن الأحزان والآلام، قد يبدو أيضا في بعض الرسائل أنني أضع مسئولية الأحداث والحياة كاملة ـ خيرا أو شرا ـ على *كاهل الإنسان وحده*، دون الالتفات مطلقا لعمل النعمة في حياته أو لأثر الروح القدوس إرشادا وتوجيها وتبكيتا، ناهيك عن التجارب التي يسمح الرب بها تعليما للإنسان وتنمية وترقية له خلال رحلته نحو النور. 

بكل هذا في الخلفية بدأت الكتابة، فكان لابد أولا من فض الاشتباك بين "الحزن" و"الفرح" في الكتاب المقدس، ثم كان لابد ثانيا من توضيح الرؤية التي أنطلق منها فيما يخص *علاقة الله بالعالم*، والتي تتأسس خاصة على قول معلمنا بولس: "لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد"، وهو قول فلسفي عميق، نجده ليس في رسائله وإنما في سفر الأعمال عندما وقف فيلسوفا يناقش فلاسفة أثينا. غير أنني في النهاية محوت ما بدأت كتابته، وذلك لثلاثة أسباب: *الأول *هو طول الرسالة، بحكم تعدد الموضوعات وتشعبها ناهيك عن عمقها. *الثاني *هو دخولي إلى دائرة "التعليم" أو على الأقل "التأمل"، وهو أمر لا أميل إليه طالما أكتب في "المنتدى العام". *الثالث* هو كسري لصيغة الحوار والنقاش مع الغالية إيميلي، التي يسعدني أن أسمع أيضا صوتها وأفكارها، وعليه لا يجب أبدا أن يتحول الأمر على يدي من "سؤال وجواب" إلى "سؤال وكتاب"! 


*بناء على ما سبق*: قررت أن أكتفي اليوم فقط بهذا التنويه، ردا على كل ما قد يبدو في حديثي ـ سابقا أو لاحقا ـ من تعارض مع بعض المفاهيم والقيم المعروفة، خاصة فيما يتعلق بمسألة الحزن. يكفيني هنا قول الكتاب: "لأن الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ *توبة* لخلاص بلا ندامة، وأما حزن العالم فينشئ موتا". فكل ما تحدثت وأتحدث عنه أيها الاحباء هو هذا الحزن تحديدا، *حزن العالم الذي ينشئ موتا*، وليس أبدا أي حزن من أحزان المسيحي الحق، خاصة "*حزن التوبة*" الذي لا يتناقض بل هو فرع من "*الفرح في الرب*"، بل هو بالأحرى شرط لا يكتمل الفرح في الرب بدونه.

فيما يلي رسالة جديدة تماما، دون الدخول في أية مناقشات للألم أو معناه، وإنما سأرد فقط على ما وصلني وأتعامل مباشرة مع ألم الأحداث كما في الواقع العملي المعاش وبلغتنا العامية الجميلة. فقط ـ لكل ما سبق، ومنعا لأية إساءة بالفهم ـ فقط لزم التنويه، مع خالص تحياتي ومحبتي.

​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ............................
> وكل آلألم دآ ممكن يبقى إنعكآس لأفعآلنآ ... رسآلة لآزم نفهمهآ , طب لو فهمت وربطت ورآعيت .. هتوجع أقل أو حتى هبطل أفقد




الألم مش انعكاس لأفعالنا، إنما "*الأحداث*" المؤلمة هي اللي انعكاس لأفعالنا. لكن مبدئيا اسمحيلي أولا أوضح إننا هنا يا إيميلي بنتكلم على "*قانون*"، وطالما قانون إذن فهو *محايد*، مالوش علاقة بالتطبيق من الناحية "الأخلاقية".. مالوش علاقة بالنتيجة ألم وللا بهجة، خير وللا شر. الانشطار النووي بيديكي طاقة رهيبة تنتجي بيها كهربا لإسعاد الملايين، أو قنبلة لتدميرهم! في الحالتين "قانون" الانشطار النووي ثابت، لن يتغير حسب *نوايا *الإنسان. ليه؟ لأنه *قانون*! اتنين + اتنين = أربعة، *دائما *أربعة، سواء اللي بيعمل الحساب كان قديس أو كان شيطان. ليه؟ لأنه قانون! فبالمثل: اللي باتكلم عليه في الفقرة المشار إليها هو أيضا قانون، بل هو أول وأهم قانون في الوجود: قانون *السببية*.. أو بلغة الكتاب: "الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد". كل اللي أنا عملته هو فقط *عرض *لعمل القانون ده على المستوى الروحي، أو نقول على المستوى النفسي حتى لا يحدث التباس.


*بالتالي*: لما أنا أغضبت أختي أو جرحتها ـ  وهو أول مثال في الفقرة المشار إليها في رسالتي ـ لما أنا عملت كده وبالليل عربيتي اتخبطت: ده مش كان "درس" ولا "*عقوبة*". القانون كقانون مايعرفش كلمة زي عقوبة دي أصلا.. زي الكهربا والمغناطيسية والجاذبية: كلها قوى محايدة. اللي حصل ببساطة هو إني أطلقت ما يمكن أن نسميه "*طاقة سلبية*" في العالم (تجاه أختي)، وبحكم القانون كان لازم ترتد هذه الطاقة السلبية مرة تانية لمصدرها، بأي أسلوب وبأي صورة من مليون صورة مختلفة ـ صورة واحدة منهم هي "خبطة العربية".

إذن "خبطة العربية" هنا هي اللي ممكن نسميه انعكاس أفعالنا، وليس *الألم*. الألم شعور داخلي تسببه خبطة العربية. وهنا الفرق ده مهم جدا لأن احنا الحقيقة أمام *قانون تاني جديد *بيعمل أيضا طول الوقت، وشأنه ككل قوانين الله: كلها تتكامل معا وأبدا لا تتعارض. القانون التاني هنا في المشهد هو قانون *الرنين*، وله أكتر من اسم: زي التوافق، أو التراسل، أو الهارموني.. إلخ، وبلغة الكتاب: "بحسب ما يفكر الإنسان في قلبه فهكذا يكون"، أو بصيغة أخرى: "بحسب إيمانك ليكن لك"!


تعالي بقا دلوقت نروح للمشهد نفسه: العربية اتخبطت.. انتي دلوقت اللي سايقة.. طبعا نزلتي وواقفة أمام العربية وشفتي المنظر والفانوس مكسور والعربية مجروحة أو مطبّـقة... إيه اللي بيحصل في اللحظة دي؟ 

اللي بيحصل ـ باختصار شديد ـ إن حياتك كلها *حرفيا بتتقسم *قدامك طريقين! ما نسميه "مسار الزمن" وتركيب "*الواقع*" كله بيتفرّع قدامك إلى مسارين: المسار الأول ـ وهو طبعا الشائع جدا ـ إنك فورا بتشعري بالألم وبالغضب ويبدأ الصياح أو الصراخ أو حتى العراك. المسار التاني ـ وهو نادر جدا ـ إنك حتى لو اتألمتي: ألمك هو مجرد "انزعاج" سريع وفورا بتبتسمي وتقولي: "*كله للخير ـ نشكر ربنا*"! 

تاني: إنتي حرفيا عندك *قرار مصيري *أمام خبطة العربية.. كل حياتك الجاية وكل مستقبلك فعليا *بيتحدد وبيتغير في اللحظة دي*.. ولذلك فيه ناس فعلا حياتهم بتتبدل بسبب أحداث بدأت تافهة وبسيطة أو "مجرد صدفة"!


​




تعالي نتأمل بهدوء اللي حصل من البداية: *أولا *طاقة سلبية تجاه العالم (مع الأخت في الصباح)، نتج عنها *ثانيا *ـ بعمل القانون الأول ـ طاقة سلبية تجاه الذات (خبطة العربية)، نتج عنها *ثالثا *ـ بعمل القانون الثاني ـ مسارين لحياتك! هنا أرجوكي ركّزي معايا في اللي جاي لأنه حصري  ـ  رغم بساطته:

​*المسار الأول*: *الألم والغضب والرفض*: هذه المشاعر هي نفسها *طاقة سلبية *جديدة تضاف للطاقة السلبية الأولى ـ بالتالي النتيجة: نتيجة سلبية وظهور كل العواقب السلبي الممكنة، من أول تكلفة تصليح العربية وحرق الأعصاب وضياع الوقت، ولحد ارتكاب جريمة قتل وموت أحد السائقين أثناء المعركة في الشارع!​*المسار الثاني*: *الرضا والإيمان والثقة *إن "كله للخير": هنا المشاعر دي بالعكس بترسل *طاقة إيجابية *تعادل الطاقة السلبية وتحيـّدها وربما تزيلها بالكلية! هنا خبطة العربية مش بس "بتهون" من حيث الأثر وبتقل تماما تكاليف تصليحها أو الوقت المبذول فيها، *بحكم القانون*، وإنما قد *يتحول الحدث نفسه إلى حدث خير بدلا من شر*! إلى حدث *بهيج *لا مؤلم! ده يحصل مثلا عند الميكانيكي لما نكتشف إن العربية دي كان *فيها مصيبة تانية خالص *أو كان ممكن تتقلب بصاحبها ـ أو حتى بأسرته وأطفاله ـ لولا راح للميكانيكي في الوقت ده بالذات! إذن *بتتحول "الخبطة" عمليا *من "حدث" حزين ومؤلم ويدعو للغضب إلى "حدث" بالعكس مُنقذ ومفرح ويدعو للاحتفال! ​
إذن معنى كده إيه؟

*مفاجأة*: معنى كده إن الحدث نفسه ـ خبطة العربية ـ هو نفسه *ليس مؤلم في ذاته*! لا هو خير ولا هو شر، وإنما محايد! الإنسان *نفسه *هو اللي بيعطى معنى للحدث.. وهكذا كل الأحداث.. بل هكذا كل الحياة! 

لكن إذا كان القوانين محايدة، والطاقات محايدة، وحتى الحياة بكل أحداثها محايدة: إذن منين بييجي الشر؟ مصدر واحد فقط، وكما يعلمنا الحبيب، هو *قلب *الإنسان! الشر يأتي فقط من قلب الإنسان! الشيطان نفسه لا يستطيع أن "*يبدأ *النار" ولكنه فقط "*ينفخ *في النار"! مفيش "وجوديا" خير وشر، وإنما فقط "*معرفة *الخير والشر"! بالتالي: لأنك عرفتي خبطة العربية شر: فهي* شر*.. إذا عرفتيها خير: فهي *خير*!

(فيه هنا خلاف بسيط في "مسألة الشر" بين سادتنا وآباءنا القديس أغسطين والقديس إيرينيئوس، لكن كل اللي فوق ده يمكن تأسيسه بسهولة على رؤية القديس أغسطين وبدعم من القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي. إنما بلاش ندخل في الأعماق دي وخلينا أحسن نقول:...) 

إن ده نفسه ملمح من عبقرية الوحي الإلهي لما بيعلمنا: *لا يغلبنك الشر، بل اغلب الشر بالخير*! ليه؟ ببساطة "الشر بالشر" معناه طاقة سلبية مضاعفة، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن ينتهي الشر، بل بالعكس بيزيد، وهذا بالضبط هو سر شقاء العالم! أما "الشر بالخير" فهي معادلة السلبي بالإيجابي كي يزول أثر السلبي، بل لا يمكن بغير ذلك أبدا أن يزول السلبي، وبالتالي مفيش في الحقيقة اختيار: إنتي* إما* تحاربي "بالخير"، *وإما *سوف "يغلبنك الشر"! بعبارة أوضح: لا يمكن الانتصار أبدا *إلا بالخير*.. وإذا كان أعظم الخير وأقوى "طاقاته" هي "الحب"، إذن* ليس في الوجود كله أقوى* *من المحبة*، ولذلك فـ"المحبة لا تسقط أبدا"!


لكن في النهاية يا إيميلي: اللي يوصل فينا إيمانيا ـ أو حتى معرفيا ـ إنه عربيته لما تتخبط يكون رد فعله فوريا بابتسامة: "نشكر ربنا ـ كله للخير"، هذا الشخص *أصلا أصلا *مش ممكن يزعّـل اخته الصبح، وبالتالي عربيته أصلا مش ح تتخبط! :smile01





إيمليــآ قال:


> .......................................
> وصوت تآنى جوآيآ بيقولى مآينفعش نقسى على نفسنآ أكتر مآ آلدنيآ قآسية لوحدهآ



 
الصوت الأولاني خد مننا بالفعل أكتر مما تخيلت، ما بالك بالصوت التاني! :smile01 لكن هنا لازم بس أقف لحظة عشان اسأل سؤال واحد: هو مين اللي قال "*الدنيا قاسية*"؟ نعم: "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق"، صحيح، ولكن أيضا: "*ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم*"! بالتالي احنا ليه مش بنكمّـل الآية؟ ليه بنختار الضيق بدل ما نختار *الغـَلـَبة*؟ ليه لا نحمل صليبنا شارة *قيامة وانتصار *وليس فقط علامة حزن وانكسار؟ ليه نظل في الأسر، كأننا ما نعرفش الحقـ(ـيقة) وبالحقـ(ـيقة) *نتحـــرر*؟ المشكلة هنا يا أختي الجميلة إن *كلامك صحيح ومظبوط*.. المشكلة إن *فعلا الدنيا قاسية ـ فعلا*.. لكن لسبب واحد ولسبب واحد فقط: "*بحسب إيمانكم ليكن لكم*"! :16_4_10:


​* * *

​


----------



## geegoo (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا .. نشكر ربنا انه اختنا الرائعة اميليا رجعت و لو مؤقتا لغاية ما ترجع تاني زي الاول و اكتر ..
قلوبنا و مشاعرنا معكي يا غالية .. 
و ربنا يعزي قلبك و يملاه سلام و طمانينة ..
مش بكلمك من غير ما اختبر معني فقدان حبيب ..
لكن برضه عمر ما حد هيحس بيكي أو يعزيكي أد لمسة ربنا لقلبك اللي أنا متأكد انها لن تغيب أو تتأخر ..
ثانيا ..
أشكر حبيبي خادم البتول علي مشاركاته عموما و المشاركة الأخيرة تحديدا فهي أجمل ما قرأت له حتي الآن ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 ديسمبر 2013)

لا الكلام عائز يتقرى. تانى ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*لا أنا هأبعت لك فاصل موسيقى على مزاجى

[YOUTUBE]Ch1ML8RZlnM[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يعنى انت عايز ايه دلوقتى ؟ :t33::t33: يعنى انت رجعت ولا مرجعتش ولا الموضوع كان عن ايه وايه الصفحات ديه كلها ؟ :t33::t33::t33: ما تفصلو شوية :t33::t33:
بهزر معاك بهزر :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أسعدنى فى هذا الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ظهور جميع المختفين تحت راية ( الزوار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما أكد لى تخمينى انه لا أحد يبتعد عن هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لخادم البتول وشكراً لكل من أثبت وأكد صحة أعتقادى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى قليلاً ما يُخطئ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*الى العضوة أياها .... الشهيرة بأم الولة 
أنا كسبت الرهان ؟؟؟
أيدك عليه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​*المسار الأول*: *الألم والغضب والرفض*: هذه المشاعر هي نفسها *طاقة سلبية *جديدة تضاف للطاقة السلبية الأولى ـ بالتالي النتيجة: نتيجة سلبية وظهور كل العواقب السلبي الممكنة، من أول تكلفة تصليح العربية وحرق الأعصاب وضياع الوقت، ولحد ارتكاب جريمة قتل وموت أحد السائقين أثناء المعركة في الشارع!​*المسار الثاني*: *الرضا والإيمان والثقة *إن "كله للخير": هنا المشاعر دي بالعكس بترسل *طاقة إيجابية *تعادل الطاقة السلبية وتحيـّدها وربما تزيلها بالكلية! هنا خبطة العربية مش بس "بتهون" من حيث الأثر وبتقل تماما تكاليف تصليحها أو الوقت المبذول فيها، *بحكم القانون*، وإنما قد *يتحول الحدث نفسه إلى حدث خير بدلا من شر*! إلى حدث *بهيج *لا مؤلم! ده يحصل مثلا عند الميكانيكي لما نكتشف إن العربية دي كان *فيها مصيبة تانية خالص *أو كان ممكن تتقلب بصاحبها ـ أو حتى بأسرته وأطفاله ـ لولا راح للميكانيكي في الوقت ده بالذات! إذن *بتتحول "الخبطة" عمليا *من "حدث" حزين ومؤلم ويدعو للغضب إلى "حدث" بالعكس مُنقذ ومفرح ويدعو للاحتفال! ​
> ​


مآعنديش نقآش على كل إللى كتبته خآدم , كل إللى أقدر أقوله إنى لو كنت فى وضع تآنى كنت وآفقت طبعاً
وضع مختلف عن تخبطى إللى إنت سميته " تغليب آلقلب على آلعقل "
أنآ لسه مش مصدقة ومش مستوعبة .. طفل صغير موجوع وبيخبط ويعيط وبس
علشآن كدآ أسمحلى أضيف مسآحة بين آلمسآرين دول فيهآ بنكون مقتنعين بعقلنآ لكن دهـ مش بيمحى آلألم
ولآ حتى بيمحى آلتخبط أو عدم آلإتزآن 
يمكن محتآجة وقت علشآن أركز على مسآرى زى مآ قآل آلأستآذ آلغآلى جيجو
ويمكن مشآركتى دى لو جآت بعد فترة آلتئآم آلجروح كآنت هتبقى مختلفة 
علشآن كدآ آسفة لو أزعجتكم بتسرعى
ولو إن أكيد كلآمكـ وضحلى حآجآت كتير هتسآعدنى ... بشكركـ جداً خآدم وبشكر أستآذ جيجو وكل شخص عزآنى بكلمآته ومحبته



-
-

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الى العضوة أياها .... الشهيرة بأم الولة
> أنا كسبت الرهان ؟؟؟
> أيدك عليه
> *​



*رهان !!!!

هو أصلا 

الرهان حران

الرهام حرام

يووووووووووووووووو

الرهان حرام

هو أنا إتراهنت معاك أصلا ؟؟:smil12:


​*


----------



## red333 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*فكر عالى جدا  استاذ خادم البتول*
*اتفق معك فى معظمه*
*ولكن اذا كان مسموح لى بالسؤال*
*ما الطاقه السلبية التى صدرت من المسيح  لينتهى به الامر معلق على صليب*
*وشكرا لك*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسعدنى فى هذا الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ظهور جميع المختفين تحت راية ( الزوار )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مما أكد لى تخمينى انه لا أحد يبتعد عن هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لخادم البتول وشكراً لكل من أثبت وأكد صحة أعتقادى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى قليلاً ما يُخطئ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



التعميم مش حلو , انا مش بدخل المنتدى زوار ولا حاجة انا دخلت عادى بعضويتى لقيت الموضوع كتبت فيه 
ايه علاقته ده بقا بتخمين ولا بتقولها بتأكيد ان كل اللى ظهرو فى الموضوع بيدخلو زوار 
لا , يعلم ربنا انا لما بعدت فعلا لا  كنت بدخل زوار ولا حتى زار :t33::t33::t33:
فيه ناس فعلا بتبعد عن المنتدى نهائى , ديه حقيقة لازم نعترف بيها عادى مش فيها حاجة :Love_Mailbox:
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> التعميم مش حلو , انا مش بدخل المنتدى زوار ولا حاجة انا دخلت عادى بعضويتى لقيت الموضوع كتبت فيه
> ايه علاقته ده بقا بتخمين ولا بتقولها بتأكيد ان كل اللى ظهرو فى الموضوع بيدخلو زوار
> لا , يعلم ربنا انا لما بعدت فعلا لا  كنت بدخل زوار ولا حتى زار :t33::t33::t33:
> فيه ناس فعلا بتبعد عن المنتدى نهائى , ديه حقيقة لازم نعترف بيها عادى مش فيها حاجة :Love_Mailbox:


*لآ التعميم لذيذ وطعمه حلو
لكن ممكن نستثنى سمو البرنسيس ديزرت روز
على رأى صديقى الجمييل
نورتى المنتدى كله وكل المنتديات 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 ديسمبر 2013)

المنتدى منور بيك ياعبود وبكل اللى فيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> المنتدى منور بيك ياعبود وبكل اللى فيه


*وحشتنا معارك زمااااااااااان
يا مووووسهل 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 ديسمبر 2013)

لا انا مش جايه اعمل معارك , انا معنديش دماغ 
وانا اصلا مكنتش بعمل معارك زمان :t33::t33: فين ده ؟ انت هتتبلى عليا ياراجل ؟؟؟؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا مش جايه اعمل معارك , *انا معنديش دماغ *
> وانا اصلا مكنتش بعمل معارك زمان :t33::t33: فين ده ؟ انت هتتبلى عليا ياراجل ؟؟؟؟ :t33::t33::t33:


*نو نو نو .... دماغك عالية وتوزن 
ومعارك فكرية بتضرب نار ... انتى ذاكرتك ضعيفة ؟
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الغالية *إيميلي*: هذا ما كتبت قبل أن أقرأ رسالتك الأخيرة:


لا أملك الآن ـ مرة ثانية ـ إلا أن أعتذر. أرجو قبول اعتذاري العميق وأسفي البالغ عن كل ما ورد برسائلي من مزاح أو فكاهة لا تتناسب وجلال الموت، ولا تتناسب وألم الفقد! حين اعتذرت في المرة الأولى كان اعتذاري في سطر واحد وفي نهاية الرسالة، وقد فعلته فقط "*من باب الاحتياط*"، لأن الاحتمال لم يكن يتجاوز 10 بالمائة وتصورت أنك تتحدثين عن "*أمور قديمة*" لا علاقة لها بغيابك حاليا، خاصة وأن أحدا من الأحباء هنا لم يخبرني بالأمر، لا قبل ظهورك ولا بعده!!! أما وقد وصلت رسالة *جيجو *لتؤكد الخبر، فلا أملك الآن إلا الاعتذار، الذي أرجو قبوله، وصدقا لو كنت أعلم ما مزحت وما تضاحكت وما كتبت هذا الذي كتبت! أعتذر يا أختي الغالية وأقبـّل يديك ورأسك معتذرا من قلبي، راجيا أن تسامحيني. 

هنا أيضا، في هذا الركن من العالم: استيقظ شقيقي في الصباح وهو يشكو من "شوية مغص".. بعد الظهر: دخل العناية المركزة.. في المساء: انطلق! هكذا فجأة.. وهكذا ببساطة! لم تكن صدمة.. لا، بل احتجنا أسبوعا على الأقل لنفهم أولا ونستوعب ما حدث، ولكى تبدأ الصدمة بعد ذلك! أحكي لك، فقط حتى لا تتصوري أنني هنا بمعزل عن "الألم"، أو أنني لا أفهم ماذا حقا يعني "الفقد"! 

* * *​
أما الألم: فبحجم الألم يكون بعد ذلك حجم السمو والارتقاء.. بحجم الألم يكون بعد ذلك حجم الكشف والانطلاق.. وبقدر مرارة القيد تكون بعد ذلك فرحة التحرر.. هذا نفسه قانون آخر! لذلك من "ضيق" عابر تأتي بعد ذلك "راحة"، من "حزن" بالعالم تأتي "مسرة"، ولكن من آلام "صليب" تولد "قيامة"! هذا هو ما كنت أكتب عنه لو كنت أعلم! فسامحيني، وابشري *بالفرح القادم *يا أختي الغالية. 

 * * *​
ختاما أرفع صلواتي أن يترأف القدوس بفيض منه على هذا القلب الرقيق، أن يتحنن بلمسة تجبر كسره وتمسح جراحه، أن يغطيه بغمام محبته، أن يطويه بفرح تعزيته، وأن يسقيه من نهر سلامه ـ إليك نضرع ربنا أبا الأنوار أن تشمل هذا القلب بأنوار بهائك، أن ترفرف فيه حمائم نعمتك، وأن تصدح فيه ترانيم رحمتك! أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك.....


​* * *

​

إيمليــآ قال:


> مآعنديش نقآش على كل إللى كتبته خآدم , كل إللى أقدر أقوله إنى لو كنت فى وضع تآنى كنت وآفقت طبعاً
> وضع مختلف عن تخبطى إللى إنت سميته " تغليب آلقلب على آلعقل "
> أنآ لسه مش مصدقة ومش مستوعبة .. طفل صغير موجوع وبيخبط ويعيط وبس
> علشآن كدآ أسمحلى أضيف مسآحة بين آلمسآرين دول فيهآ بنكون مقتنعين بعقلنآ لكن دهـ مش بيمحى آلألم
> ...




لا أبدا.. انتي ما تسرعتيش.. أنا اللي آسف وأنا اللي باعتذر لك، وأنا اللي عاتب على كل الأحباء اللي عرفوا وما بلغوش ولا نبهوني بأي وسيلة، ولا حتى بعد حضورك!!! 

بالتالي إنسي كل اللي كتبته، لأنه لا شكلا ولا مضمونا ينفع دلوقت طبعا.. أعتقد إني فاهمك كويس جدا.. إنما هو تدبير ربنا ألا أنتبه ولا أسأل حتى أكتب ما كتبت، ربما لأجل شحص آخر لا إنتي ولا أنا حتى نعرفه! فلنشكر إذن الرب ولتشكريه يا أختي معي لأنه هكذا شرفنا واستخدمنا معا لأجل هذا الشخص الآخر، أو ربما الأشخاص الآخرين! يعني إنتي رغم كل ألمك وصمتك جيتي عملتي هنا دور كبير بدون ما تشعري، يبقا إزاي تندمي أو تقولي "اتسرعتي" يا أختي الجميلة؟ 


أرجوكي أخبريني أنك سامحتيني، كما أرجوكي أن تبلغيني لأني سأمد زيارتي خصيصا لأجلك إذا كان يمكنك البقاء والمشاركة معي بالحضور والكلمات والأفكار.. هنا أو في أي توبيك آخر. أعتذر مرة أخرى، وفي انتظارك مع خالص تحياتي ومحبتي.

​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (6 ديسمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> .................
> أشكر حبيبي خادم البتول علي مشاركاته عموما و المشاركة الأخيرة تحديدا فهي أجمل ما قرأت له حتي الآن ..


أشكرك أخي الحبيب *مرتين*: أولا لأنك "الطبيب" الذي نبّهتني ـ *أخيــــرا *ـ أنني لا أتعامل هنا مع جراح قديمة وبقايا ندوب، وثانيا لتقديرك الكبير لرسالتي البسيطة. هي فقط تحمل بعضا مما لا تسمح الظروف عادة بذكره. لولا أن بيني وبين الغالية إيميلي حوارات قديمة في هذا السياق وأعرف قدر طاقتها على الاستقبال، ربما لولا ذلك ما كتبت أبدا هذا. أما احتفاؤك أنت بالرسالة فهذا وحده يكفيني، بل ما أسعدني بذلك! أعتقد أنك أنت أيضا يا جيجو ـ مثلي ومثل إيميلي ومثل البعض هنا ـ من "*القلة الشاذة*" التي تريد أن تفهم الكون!  ربما لذلك يعجبك هذا النوع من الرسائل. أشكرك أخي الحبيب كثيرا.​ 
​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا الكلام عائز يتقرى. تانى ..



  اقرا براحتك يا جميييييييييل. 
​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا أنا هأبعت لك فاصل موسيقى على مزاجى​*



ميرسي يا إيرو ع الفاصل *المميز*.. وطبعا واضح إنه على مزاجك وذوقك.. ضحكت جدا أول ما شفت الفيديو والاختيار اللي اخترتيه! :smile01 ميرسي يا قمر على الابتسامة. :16_4_10:

​


Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى انت عايز ايه دلوقتى ؟ :t33::t33: يعنى انت رجعت ولا مرجعتش ولا الموضوع كان عن ايه وايه الصفحات ديه كلها ؟ :t33::t33::t33: ما تفصلو شوية :t33::t33:
> بهزر معاك بهزر :t33:



لا يا ست البنات أنا للأسف لسه مارجعتش وفعلا في زيارة .. *الصفحات *دي كلها فقط من محبة الناس اللي هنا مش أكتر.. واللي أنا بالتالي ممنون لوجودهم وأشكرهم من قلبي على حضورهم وكل مشاركاتهم.. *الموضوع *هو رسالة *لبتول *تحولت إلى توبيك، بعد كده تبادلنا حوارات قصيرة وختمت زيارتي *ورحلت*... ثم فجأة ظهرت الجميلة *إيميلي*، وإيميلي طبعا من أجمل الأخوات في المكان ومن أقرب الشخصيات إلى قلبي، وبالتالي كان لازم أرجع وأرد عليها وبكل تفصيل واستفاضة، خاصة إني وعدت في الختام إني ح اكون موجود للرد على أي رسالة وتلبية أي نداء من أي عضو، فما بالك لما تكون *إيميلي*! 

بالأمس انتهيت بالفعل من الرد، وبالتالي من النهارده الأمر متروك لها.. إذا هي اكتفت ولن تعود فأنا بالفعل زيارتي منتهية.. أما إذا وافقت ترجع وتشاركنا (غالبا في توبيك جديد، وياريت بحكم "التوأمة" إنتي اللي تبدأيه بموضوع على ذوقكم) فبالطبع سأكون موجود في هذه الحالة، بل يسعدني أن أشاركها وأحاورها وأنكشها.. مرة أعطيتها كذا تقييم ورا بعض، في آخر واحد باقولها: أنا ماشي يا إيميلي وراكي أديكي تقييمات.. ردت عليا: *إيه ده ماشي ورايا ـ إحنا صعايدة يا أستاذ! *:smile01

​


red333 قال:


> *فكر عالى جدا  استاذ خادم البتول*
> *اتفق معك فى معظمه*
> *ولكن اذا كان مسموح لى بالسؤال*
> *ما الطاقه السلبية التى صدرت من المسيح  لينتهى به الامر معلق على صليب*
> *وشكرا لك*



طبعا أخي الحبيب مسموح بالسؤال وحتى بالاعتراض إذا أردت. كمان أنا عارفك إنت بالذات يا *ريد *من زمااااان وفاكر بعض موضوعاتك "الغريبة" والمميزة.  أهلا بك أخي الحبيب نوّرت التوبيك.
​ سؤالك سهل وإجابته في سطر واحد هي أن السيد المسيح لم يصل للصليب بسبب أي طاقة سلبية، حاشا، وإنما لأنه *وفقط *لأنه هو الذي *أراد واختار *الصليب! السيد المسيح يا أخي هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يستحيل أن تصدر عنه أية طاقة سلبية، بل بالعكس: لمسة ردائه تشفي نزيف السنين! أما الصليب فهو اختياره، بل لأجله جاء منذ البدء دون زرع بشر، فلم يكن صليبه أبدا ناتج طاقة سلبية ـ لا عملا ولا قولا ولا حتى فكرا. 

أرجوك اسأل إذا أردت في المزيد ولا تتردد أبدا أخي الحبيب. أشكر حضورك وتقديرك لجهدي المتواضع، مع تحياتي ومحبتي.​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (6 ديسمبر 2013)

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسعدنى فى هذا الموضوع *​​*...................*​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​




أولا أعتذر لأني لم أعلق على مسألة "*الغزل*" في موضوعك، وعلى ما رجعت كان فات بالفعل صفحتين تلاتة، بالتالي كويس إنك حضرت لأن الأفضل بالطبع هو الرد عليك هنا.. يعني بما إنها فعلا مجرد زيارة ـ وإن طالت ـ فلا داعي للتشتيت بالكتابة هنا وهناك. (وبالمناسبة عن نفسي، صدق أو لا تصدق، شفت موضوعك وكل اللي شفته سابقا بـ"الصدفة البحتة"، وفقط خلال الشهر الأخير.. وللأمانة المكان الوحيد الذي قد أزوره من وقت لآخر ـ أثناء غيابي ـ هو فقط قسم الأسئلة).


​ أما الغزل: أنا يا أستاذنا في نظري "*كل بنت أميرة وكل ولد فارس*"! هنا على سبيل المثال في بداية التوبيك لما قلت *السير أدمانتيوس *كان اللقب ده *طبعا *مقصود.. طبعا.. مش مجرد مجاملة.. أدمانتيوس في قلبي وفي عالمي الخاص هو بالفعل فارس ويحمل رسميا درجة ولقب "*سير*".. ربما بعض تعبيرات الإعجاب ـ ما تسمّيه أنت "الغزل" ـ بتكون مع البنت أوضح بالفعل من الولد. بس لو قدمت للولد بالظبط نفس التعبيرات دي ـ نفس إشارات الإعجاب والتقدير، أو "الغزل" ـ أعتقد لو عملت كده مع ولد فأنا ممكن "*اتفهم غلط*" أوي يا عبود وادخل بالعكس في مشكلة كبيرة! :smile01 ​ 
لكن مجرد "اللقب" زي "سير" كافي للولد، وإن كان الناس عادة لا تعرف "*قيمة*" اللقب! إنت مثلا: أطلقت عليك أكتر من مرة لقب معالي عبود باشا، أو صاحب المعالي عبود باشا، لكن هل إنت عرفت المقصود؟ حسب البروتوكول والمراسم الملكية المصرية: "صاحب المعالي" هو لقب يحمل صاحبه نيشان "*وشاح الامتياز*" من جلالة الملك مباشرة، وهذا الوشاح هو قمة درجات وأوسمة التكريم في مملكة مصر المحروسة، لدرجة إنه لا يتشرف بحمله في أي وقت أكتر من *8 أشخاص فقط*! بالتالي هؤلاء الثمانية فقط (مع الوزراء في حكومة جلالته) هم بس "*أصحاب المعالي*"! يعني مش أي باشا! الباشا "العادي" هو "صاحب السعادة"! نقول مثلا سعادة أو صاحب السعادة طلعت حرب باشا، لكن مع واحد مثلا زي سعادة حسين رفقي باشا لااااااااااا.. ماينفعش.. "تشريفات القصر" تتقلب بسبب الكلمة دي! لازم نقول *معالي* حسين رفقي باشا! فكذلك عبود: لما سألت قالوا "معاه *الامتياز*"، بالتالي مش بس باشا، ولا سعادة الباشا، وإنما معالي عبود باشا! ​ 

فهذا يا صديقي هو "*غزل الرجال*"!  الغزل اللي يرضيهم ويكفيهم ويقبلوه ويحبوه (وفي الوقت نفسه لا يثير شبهة في كواليس البلاط الملكي :smile01)!​ 

* * *


​ على ذكر هذا الرجل الجميل....

​ 




​ 

* * * 


​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​
> طبعا أخي الحبيب مسموح بالسؤال وحتى بالاعتراض إذا أردت. كمان أنا عارفك إنت بالذات يا *ريد *من زمااااان وفاكر بعض موضوعاتك "الغريبة" والمميزة.  أهلا بك أخي الحبيب نوّرت التوبيك.
> ​
> 
> ...


*شكرا  لذوقك  استاذ خادم البتول فعلا انت وناس تانية مواضيعك لها قيمة*
*بس  لاحظ ان  حضرتك تتكلم كشخص مسيحى  يتكلم من وجهة نظر مسيحية*
*ولكن بالنظر للموضوع نظره مجرده بعيدا عن العقائد*
*يكون المسيح انسان  تعرض لاذى او ابتلاء دون رغبة منه*
*وحسب كلام حضرتك  لابد ان تكون صدرت منه طاقه سلبيه*
*فهل كلام حضرتك لمعتنقى المسيحية فقط*

*وان كان كذلك  فهل كات من الحب ان يحرق الله سادوم وعاموره  ويغرق قوم نوح فى الطوفان*
*رغم انها احداث فى العقيده المسيحية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2013)

red333 قال:


> *بس  لاحظ ان  حضرتك تتكلم كشخص مسيحى  يتكلم من وجهة نظر مسيحية*
> *ولكن بالنظر للموضوع نظره مجرده بعيدا عن العقائد*
> *يكون المسيح انسان  تعرض لاذى او ابتلاء دون رغبة منه*
> *وحسب كلام حضرتك  لابد ان تكون صدرت منه طاقه سلبيه*
> ...


*السؤال حلو فعلاً ....
أهى دى المواضيع اللى تسخن الواحد خاصة لما يكون الأتنين
على مستوى من الرقى فى الحوار 
**منتظر التحليل من خادم البتول *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*نسيت تسجيل ( ظهور ) زائر جديد غايب عننا
وهو مش غايب
**red333*

*عرفتوا بقى أنى لما باكتب حاجة مش باهرتل *
*وأن الأعضاء بتتابع وبمجرد ما يستفزهم موضوع (( يظهروا ))*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا أبدا.. انتي ما تسرعتيش.. أنا اللي آسف وأنا اللي باعتذر لك، وأنا اللي عاتب على كل الأحباء اللي عرفوا وما بلغوش ولا نبهوني بأي وسيلة، ولا حتى بعد حضورك!!!
> 
> بالتالي إنسي كل اللي كتبته، لأنه لا شكلا ولا مضمونا ينفع دلوقت طبعا.. أعتقد إني فاهمك كويس جدا.. إنما هو تدبير ربنا ألا أنتبه ولا أسأل حتى أكتب ما كتبت، ربما لأجل شحص آخر لا إنتي ولا أنا حتى نعرفه! فلنشكر إذن الرب ولتشكريه يا أختي معي لأنه هكذا شرفنا واستخدمنا معا لأجل هذا الشخص الآخر، أو ربما الأشخاص الآخرين! يعني إنتي رغم كل ألمك وصمتك جيتي عملتي هنا دور كبير بدون ما تشعري، يبقا إزاي تندمي أو تقولي "اتسرعتي" يا أختي الجميلة؟
> 
> ...


لآ أبداً مفيش أى دآعى للأسف , كلآمكـ كآن فى محله وحقيقى سآعدنى وهيسآعدنى مع آلوقت
وطبعاً عآرفة إنه عن إختبآر 
آلكلآم آلنآتج عن حس وتجربة مش مجرد فهم ومنطق هو بس إللى بيقدر يلمسنآ
ودآ يمكن إللى خلآنى أدخل وأشآركـ مع إنى فى وقت مآعنديش قدرة أشآركـ فيه .. إنكـ " نكشتنى "
لإنى فعلاً بقدر وبحترم كل حرف بيكتبه خآدم آلبتول

شكراً ليكـ أخى وأستآذى آلغآلى وربنآ يعزيكم على فقد أخوكـ وينيح روحه
وأنآ هفضل متآبعآكم على قد طآقتى ووقتى لغآية مآ أقدر أشآركـ زى آلأول
بس كزآئرة بقى أو " كعضو فيل " 
آلمهم دآيماً تكونوآ بخير




-
-
​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبو *و*بتول وكريس *وكل اللي شرفوني سابقا بالتقييم: أشكركم أيها الأحباء غلى كل التقدير والكلمات وعلى *مجرد الحضور والقراءة*.. سامحوني ولكن عما قليل أتفرغ وأتابع معكم كل كلماتكم في مواضيعكم وأرد ولو بعض من كل الديون والجمايل اللي عليّـا دي بعون الله. :16_4_10:​​
* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 ديسمبر 2013)

red333 قال:


> *شكرا  لذوقك  استاذ خادم البتول فعلا انت وناس تانية مواضيعك لها قيمة*
> *بس  لاحظ ان  حضرتك تتكلم كشخص مسيحى  يتكلم من وجهة نظر مسيحية*
> *ولكن بالنظر للموضوع نظره مجرده بعيدا عن العقائد*
> *يكون المسيح انسان  تعرض لاذى او ابتلاء دون رغبة منه*
> ...





طبعا أنا فاهم الخلل هنا ومن البداية: سؤالك لا يصدر من مسيحي وإجابتي عليه لا تصدر إلا من مسيحي! :smile01 دعك الآن من سدوم والطوفان فهذا ليس سياقه. اللي حيـّّرني بالنسبة للسؤال الأول: إنت ليه "زانق" نفسك مع السيد المسيح تحديدا؟ قضية "البار" اللي بتحصل معاه "مصيبة" الأمثلة عليها لا تعد ولا تحصى، بالتالي اللي أنا لسه كل ده مش فاهمه: إشمعنا السيد المسيح؟ إيه غرضك؟ 

إذا كان غرضك وسؤالك الحقيقي هو فعلا قضية الإنسان البار في مواجهة المصائب، إذن يمكن صياغة السؤال كالتالي: *هل كل مصيبة تحدث للإنسان هي بالضرورة ناتج طاقة سلبية صدرت منه*؟ الإجابة هي قطعا لا يا أخي الحبيب! عندما يصاب طفل رضيع في حادث مثلا ويتمزق جسده أو تتحطم عظامه: هل معنى هذا أن الطفل أرسل طاقة سلبية هي التي سببت إصابته؟ بالطبع لا! هذا هراء! وهذا لم أقله أبدا. بالتالي أنت لا تحتاج إلى ضرب المثال بالسيد المسيح تحديدا ـ إذا كان هذا هو ما تقصد. 

ولكن دعني من فضلك أولا ألفت نظرك أنني لم أتناول في رسالتي سوى *فقط *أهم القوانين وأعمّها، وفي *مقدمة* دون تفصيل، ولم أذكر أبدا أن هذه هي "*كل*" قوانين العالم الحاكمة على حركة أحداثه *حصريا*، كما أن كل هذا الذي طرحته هو نفسه في النهاية كان "*مختصرا*" جدا!


وحتى لا نطيل: *كل الكون *يا أخي الحبيب *طاقة*، *ونحن أنفسنا طاقة، وسيان أدركنا أم لم ندرك: نحن دائما تحت أثر الطاقة وقوانين الطاقة*، ولعلك تذكر في بداية رسالتي حين ذكرت إن القانون "محايد *أخلاقيا*". لا فرق في حركة الطاقة وفي لغة العلم كلها بين الشيخ والرضيع أو بين البار والفاجر. بل حتى وصف الطاقة بـ"السلبية" و"الإيجابية" وصف غير علمي، ولكننا نستخدمه فقط تجاوزا وللتبسيط. وعليه: يصاب الطفل والبار والقديس أيضا في الحادث هنا أو هناك وفقا لقوانين الطاقة. *لا فرق. *الفرق الوحيد هو أن الطفل هنا بوجه خاص ـ والطفل الرضيع بوجه أخص ـ يكون تأثيره محدودا أو حتى منعدما بالكلية في عمل هذه الطاقة وحركتها. الطفل هنا يخضع لأثر الطاقة *أولا من والديه، ثم من مجموع البشر من حوله جيرة ومجتمعا، ثم من مجموع طاقة سكان البلد التي يعيش فيها، ثم من مجموع طاقة الجنس البشري كله، ثم من مجموع الطاقة الكونية*! تأثيره هو شخصيا قد يكون "صفرا" في هذا* البحر من الطاقة، *نعم، لكن الطاقة نفسها ما زالت بالطبع قائمة وموجودة وقوانينها نافذة *في كل وقت*، سلبية كانت أو إيجابية! لذلك فالطفل السوري اليوم ـ مثلا ـ أقرب للإصابة والتشوه والكسر من الطفل الكندي، أو حتى المصري: لماذا؟ لأن مجموع تفاعلات الطاقة في الأرض ـ في سوريا كلها ـ يتراكم سلبيا وباحتمالات أكبر نحو هذه النتيجة! ثم داخل سوريا: الطفل في درعا أقرب للإصابة والتشوه والكسر من الطفل في دمشق. لماذا؟ لأن مجموع تفاعلات الطاقة في درعا يتراكم سلبيا وباحتمالات أكبر نحو هذه النتيجة.. وهكذا! 

فإذا مضيت مع هذه السلسلة حتى نهايتها، تصل ختاما إلى أعقد درجات التفاعل والتشابك بين هذه الطاقات كلها معا ـ *سلبا وإيجابا *ـ حتى داخل *البيت الواحد*! هناك مثلا في أحد أحياء درعا: قد تجد أن الطفل "فارس" تحديدا، من عائلة "عبادة" تحديدا، قد أصيب بينما خرج أخوه "غسان" الذي كان بجواره سالما من القصف! هل معنى ذلك أن فارس أطلق في العالم طاقة سلبية هي التي سببت إصابته بينما كان "غسان" إيجابيا؟ بالقطع لا، بل هو كما ترى تفاعل طويل ومعقد، يتعلق *بكل البشر *على الأرض انتهاء بأقرب الناس إلى الضحية، وأما هو نفسه ـ نظرا لأنه ما زال طفلا ـ فقد كان للأسف تأثيره محدودا جدا في التحكم في مسار الأحداث! 


(لذلك نحن نستثني الموت دائما من كل هذه الشرور، ولعلك لاحظت أنني أتحدث طوال الوقت عن "إصابة" و"تشوه" و"كسر" لا عن وفاة! الموت في ذاته ليس *شرا* بغض النظر عن أثره علينا نحن البشر. بعض الأطفال يأتون إلى الأرض فقط كي يموتوا أخي الحبيب، وفقط لأجل أن نتألم نحن بموتهم! هذه هي "*مهمتهم*" على الأرض وهذا في ذاته ليس شرا بالنسبة لهم! يقول الكتاب: "خلقنا لأعمال صالحة سبق فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها"! فالموت في ذاته قد يكون هو "العمل الصالح" الذي سبق الله فأعده، أي أن "مهمة" بعض الأطفال على الأرض ـ خاصة بين الصغار والرضع ـ هي فقط أن يموتوا، نعم، وأن نتألم نحن من ثم لموتهم، لعلنا ننتبه لما نحن فيه من خطية مثلا، أو لعل الأسرة المشتتة يجمعها الألم ويوحدها معا من جديد، أو لعلنا ـ في حالات الحروب والقتل الجماعي ـ لعلنا نفيق من نومنا وننتفض أخيرا لمواجهة هؤلاء الذين يقتلون الأطفال هنا أو هناك ويملأون الأرض بالدماء والجراح والشرور!)

* * *​ 
غير أن موضوع الطاقة ـ فيما يخص "*الأذى والابتلاء*" ـ لا يقف عند هذا الحد، فما زالت هناك تنويعات وتفريعات وتفاصيل. هناك مثلا بعض الطاقات السلبية التي يتسبب بها الإنسان والتي *يرفضها ظاهرا بينما هو في الحقيقة يريدها باطنا*. مثال: زوجة لديها رغبة كامنة لتغيير بعض الستائر أو الأثاث في بيتها. ضيق الحال يمنعها أن تطلب ذلك من الزوج، رغم أنه ببعض الضغط يمكنه تدبير الأمر. بعد قليل ـ نتيجة سبب ما ـ يشب بالبيت حريق صغير يلتهم هذه الستائر أو هذا الأثاث، وهكذا يقرر الزوجان تجديد الستائر أو الأثاث ولو ببعض الضغط على مصروف البيت.  الحريق هنا إذن ـ رغم سلبيته الظاهرة ـ جاء في الحقيقة *استجابة لرغبة الزوجة*، أي أنها تجاوزا *هي *في الحقيقة التي سببت هذا الحريق، بالطبع دون وعي منها. وهكذا فـ"الأذى والابتلاء" قد يكون بالعكس تحقيقا لرغبة الإنسان نفسه، *يجلبه الإنسان بنفسه على نفسه*، وهذه بالعكس حالة نراها كثيرا جدا! 

(بالطبع لا يعني هذا أن "*كل*" زوجة لديها نفس الرغبة سوف تشعل البيت لا إراديا، أو أن "*أي*" حريق ينشأ فالزوجة هي سببه! :smile01)


هناك أيضا آلاف الأمثلة التي يعرفها جيدا أطباء وعلماء النفس تحديدا: عن الشخص الذي قد يصاب بالخـَرَس أو بالعمى رغم سلامة حواسه وأعصابه، ولكن نتيجة إحساس عميق بالعجز عن مواجهة موقف معين، مثلا، أو نتيجة إحساس شديد بالذنب، ويسمونه "الخـرس الهستيري" أو "العمى الهستيري". فهل هذا الخرس إذن أو العمى هو أيضا "*ابتلاء من الله*" أو "*تجربة سمح بها الرب*" لتأديب الإنسان؟ تأتي هنا علوم الطاقة لتضيف بعدا جديدا للمشهد: هو أن الأمر قد لا يقتصر فقط على الخرس والعمى وإنما قد يمتد لتحطيم أثاث وإشعال حرائق وحتى حوادث طريق! الإنسان هنا ـ *هو نفسه* ـ ولو دون وعي منه، هو نفسه الذي قد يتسبب في الحادث "رغبة" منه في *الألم*! هو نفسه الذي قد يسبب فقد أشيائه أو تحطيم جهازه أو حتى كسر ساقه دون أن يشعر، ذلك *"عقابا" منه لذاته* عن ذنب عميق يشعر به، *مثلا*، وهذا الكسر هنا هو في الحقيقة "*الحل*" الذي يصل به من جديد إلى الاتزان داخليا!

* * *​ 
أعتقد أن الصورة الآن قد أصبحت أوضح قليلا.  كل ما كتبت يا صديقي كان مجرد "مقدمة"، وكان مقدمة "مختصرة" جدا! هذا "علم" كامل يا أخي الحبيب، يقوم على علم الفيزياء من ناحية، وعلى علوم النفس والعقل من ناحية أخرى، ثم يتجاوز إلى "ما بعد علم النفس" أو "ما فوق علم النفس" من علوم تعرف عادة بالعلوم "الروحية"، أو "الباطنية"، أو حتى "السحرية" أحيانا. لذلك فكل ما نقوله اليوم عن "الطاقة"، كله، كل ما كتبته وما كتبه غيري في أي مكان أخر، هو في الحقيقة ما زال مجرد مستوى عــام ومستوى واحد فقط من مستويات هذا العلم!


أما الهدف فهو سؤال كسؤالك هذا! هدف هذا العلم هو أن ننتبه نحن ـ خاصة الأتقياء والأبرياء بيننا ـ لدورنا وتأثيرنا الشخصي والمستمر في العالم وفي كل الأحداث والوقائع، لا أن نعيش طيلة العمر تحت تأثير قوى نجهلها تماما بينما هي تحركنا وتوجهنا وتحكمنا دون أي فهم من جهتنا أو إرادة! وهو كأي علم: يأخذنا بالعكس خطوة أقرب نحو *الله*، وخطوة أبعد عن "*الأصنام*" التي صنعناها نحن جميعا منه، ثم عبدناها، ثم في النهاية كفرنا بها وحطمناها *وألحدنا *لأننا اكتشفنا أخيرا كم هي حقا ألهة مجنونة وقد كنا نظنها عاقلة.. أو شريرة وقد كنا نظنها خيـّرة.. أو لا تأبه حقا لألمنا وقد كنا نظنها حنونة عطوفة! الآن حان أخيرا أن يفهم الإنسان أن إله الكون ليس *مختلا *وأن "القدر" ليس *اعتباطيا *وأن المصائب لا تأتي *عبثـا*.. أن "كل" الأحداث ما زال *يحكمها قانون *السببية قانون الكون الأول.. وأن الله *القدوس نور هذا الكون *ليس بأي حال مسئولا عن كل هذا الألم وكل هذا الحزن وكل هذا الشر الذي نصنعه نحن يوميا في عالمنا الصغير!

* * *​ 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> لآ أبداً مفيش أى دآعى للأسف , كلآمكـ كآن فى محله وحقيقى سآعدنى وهيسآعدنى مع آلوقت
> وطبعاً عآرفة إنه عن إختبآر
> آلكلآم آلنآتج عن حس وتجربة مش مجرد فهم ومنطق هو بس إللى بيقدر يلمسنآ
> ودآ يمكن إللى خلآنى أدخل وأشآركـ مع إنى فى وقت مآعنديش قدرة أشآركـ فيه .. إنكـ " نكشتنى "
> ...




ميرسي يا قمر على كلماتك الجميلة كعادتك وعلى تقديرك ومحبتك. لكن إذا إنتي فعلا *فعلا *صادقة في كل كلمة قلتيها هنا يبقا لازم أكيد توافقي على طلب بسيييييط صغنوووون جدا من أخوكي خادم البتول: هل ممكن تكتبيلي هنا كل يوم رسالة واحدة واحدة واحدة *واحدة بس* ، ولو من سطر واحد، أطمئن فيها على أختي واسمع صوتها واشوف ألوانها *الجميلة المميزة *اللي واحشاني جدا؟  رسالة واحدة فقط.. مش طالب أكتر من كده: ممكن؟ إذا فعلا سامحتيني يبقا أرجوكي حققي لي الطلب البسيط ده، وإلا تبقي لسه زعلانة! وأنا من جهتي ح أعمل كده بردو.. ح ابعت لك *كل يوم رسالة*.. تطلع بقا سطر.. تطلع حكمة.. تطلع غنوة.. مش عارف. بس ح ابعت لك كل يوم رسالة.​ Deal دييييل؟ ​ 

وإذا وافقتي فيه كمان مفاجأة *فوق البيعة*: فاكرة زمااااان لما عملت "سلام مربع" لتماف ماريا وعجبك؟

​ (ماريا ـ ماريا، يعني ـ يعني، الناس الحلوة ـ حلوة، اللي مشرفين عندنا ـ دنا، يعني ـ يعني...... :smile01)​ 
أهو أنا بقا أيامها كتبت لك سلام مربع إنتي كمان، وحتى كانت فرقة نقطة اسكندراني وشغل وصاية ، لكن رغم كده ربنا ساعتها لم يأذن! النهارده يا ستي افتكرته ودوّرت عليه ولقيته أخيرا. فإذا وافقتي بقا على طلبي ح ابعتهولك على طول الليلادي.. ويبقا ده أول رسالة مني في "الديل" بتاعنا! تكرم عينك شو رأيك في هالحكي؟ 

​  * * *

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر على كلماتك الجميلة كعادتك وعلى تقديرك ومحبتك. لكن إذا إنتي فعلا *فعلا *صادقة في كل كلمة قلتيها هنا يبقا لازم أكيد توافقي على طلب بسيييييط صغنوووون جدا من أخوكي خادم البتول: هل ممكن تكتبيلي هنا كل يوم رسالة واحدة واحدة واحدة *واحدة بس* ، ولو من سطر واحد، أطمئن فيها على أختي واسمع صوتها واشوف ألوانها *الجميلة المميزة *اللي واحشاني جدا؟  رسالة واحدة فقط.. مش طالب أكتر من كده: ممكن؟ إذا فعلا سامحتيني يبقا أرجوكي حققي لي الطلب البسيط ده، وإلا تبقي لسه زعلانة! وأنا من جهتي ح أعمل كده بردو.. ح ابعت لك *كل يوم رسالة*.. تطلع بقا سطر.. تطلع حكمة.. تطلع غنوة.. مش عارف. بس ح ابعت لك كل يوم رسالة.​ Deal دييييل؟ ​
> 
> وإذا وافقتي فيه كمان مفاجأة *فوق البيعة*: فاكرة زمااااان لما عملت "سلام مربع" لتماف ماريا وعجبك؟
> 
> ...


مش عآرفة أقولكـ أيه خآدم حقيقى أحرجتنى جداً بذوقكـ - كآلعآدة
بس أولاً , إنت أكيد عآرف إنى عآرفة إنكـ عآرف .. إنى مش زعلآنة منكـ خآلص
وعآرفة سبب طلبكـ , صدقنى آلفترة دى مآكنتش علشآن أنفرد بنفسى وبس قد مآ كمآن علشآن آلدرآسة وحيآتى إللى محتآجة إعآدة تركيز

لكن طبعاً مآقدرش أرفض خآلص بآلشكل دآ .. وإنت أكيد هتعذرنى لو مآبقتش يومياً بآلظبط 
بس حآضر" *بإذن يسوع *" هو يدبرلى أمورى وأرجع أشآركـ وأتوآجد بينكم 


مفيش شكر هيكفيكـ طبعاً ,, ولآ شكر هيكفى أخوآتى آلغآليين حبو ورورو وبتول وكريس
وكل آلغآليين إللى عزونى برسآيل أو تقييم
مش عآرفة أقول غير مآتحرمش من أخوتكم 


وميرسى على آلسلآم مقدماً 


-
-​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


معلش ممكن أسأل حضرتكـ قصدكـ إيه ..؟!!




-
-
​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> مش عآرفة أقولكـ أيه خآدم حقيقى أحرجتنى جداً بذوقكـ - كآلعآدة
> بس أولاً , إنت أكيد عآرف إنى عآرفة إنكـ عآرف .. إنى مش زعلآنة منكـ خآلص
> وعآرفة سبب طلبكـ , صدقنى آلفترة دى مآكنتش علشآن أنفرد بنفسى وبس قد مآ كمآن علشآن آلدرآسة وحيآتى إللى محتآجة إعآدة تركيز
> 
> ...




   ميرسي يا جميل جدا إنتي اللي كلك ذوق ومحبة.. 

موافق: بس اليوم اللي مش ح تظهري فيه مش ح اظهر فيه! 
  ديييييل!
  دقايق بقا وارجع لك بالسلام! 

  * * *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​




 انت لسه هنا يا عبود؟ شكلك سهران شوية هه؟
  :smile01

  لا بيني وبينك هي طالبة شقاوة هنا.. تموت في الموقف ده.. هي كلها شبر ونص وتلاقيها فجأة نطت فطت قدامك وصارخة بالاسكندراني: *تعا يا بني نزل هنا شمسية واتنين لمون بسرعة*، يللا يا لااااااا! :smile01 تخليك من منتهى الرومانسية تلاقي نفسك فجأة قاعد قدام أعفن عشة ع البحر ف ابو قير! :smile01

  * * *



إيمليــآ قال:


> معلش ممكن أسأل حضرتكـ قصدكـ إيه ..؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بيمزح يا إيمي بيمزح.. مفهوم.. مزاح بريء متعوّدين عليه من أيام شقشق!

  بلاش يا عبود الهزار ده لو سمحت واضح إن إيميلي مش عارفة.. أو يمكن مش في الجو ده. 


  * * *


----------



## خادم البتول (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*
**وكمان مرة عشان إيميلي... *​
خليني أولا بسرعة اشرحلك اتنين من أهم المصطلحات في "*فن النقطة*" بحيث تفهمي كل كلمة (أيوه، كان "فن" مصري عبقري وكان ليه قواعد ومصطلحات كمان ). أولا جملة "*سلام تابع السلام*": الجملة دي بنقولها لما النقطة تيجي على *مرتين *أو أكتر، وعادة هنا اللي بينقط بيضيف *اسم جديد *على نفس السلام الأصلي. وده اللي حصل في آخر السلام (دونا وروك وبعض المشرفين دخلوا "الفرح" ، فإنتي روحتي منقطة مثلا بـ100 جنيه تاني مع إشارة على دونا واللي دخلوا معاها.. راح الولد ـ وكانوا غالبا يقولوا عليه "النباتشي" ـ راح النباتشي عالي أوي بالصوت وصارخ: "سلام تابع السلاااااااام"، كتمهيد قبل ما يضيف أساميهم ). ثانيا "*الأدب*" مقابل "*الحلاوة*": لما نقول في السلام مثلا "شبرا وأدب شبرا" يبقا المقصود بالتحية *شباب *شبرا، لكن لما نقول "شبرا *وحلاوة *شبرا" يبقا المقصود بنات شبرا!  شايفة الذوق والمفهومية والحلاوة بتاع المصريين؟ أهو عشان الحلاوة دي قالوا اللي بناها في الأصل كان حلواني! 
​* * *​ 

*إيميلي ـ إيميلي*​ .......................

​ (أيّووووووووووو ياله بقول افتح الدي جي ع الآخر يالاااا.. ياله اصحى معايا شوية يالاااااااااااا.. فين صدا الصوت يابني ـ الصدا الصدا عارف الصدا؟؟؟.. ياللا يا حبببي بالصدا ع النبي.. سمّعنى الصداااااااااااااا.. عايزين نقلبو اسكندرية كلها أنا ح نولعوها الليلة عشان الهانم دي بالذات.. وهو آخر سلام وبعد كده بقا تيجي الحكومة مش مشكله ـكله ـكله ـكله.. أيوه هو ده ده ده ده... اثبت بقا على كده كده كده كده)​ 
*بقول إيميلي ـ إيميلي

*​ *كمان مرة إيميلي ـ إيميلي*

* والتالته آآآآآآآه: إيميلي ـ إيميلي*

* يعني ـ يعني.. السيكريت فلاور بتاع زمان ـ مان.. يعني ـ يعني.. الناس الأصول ـ صول.. الناس الذوق ـ ذوق.. الذوق أوي ـ أوي.. يعني ـ يعني.. النسمة لما تعدّي ـ ـعدّي.. والبحر لما يروق ـ روق.. يعني ـ يعني.. الكلام اللي بلون الورد ـ ورد.. والمعاني اللي بطعم الشهد ـ شهد.. والإيدين اللي يتلفوا ف حرير ـ رير.. يعني ـ يعني...*

* المحبـة آه الكــره لأ ـ الكره لأ*​ *
السماحة آه الكـُهن لأ ـ الكـُهن لأ *

* التقـل آه الكِـبر لأ ـ الكبر لأ*

* يعني ـ يعني.. الهانم ـ هانم.. كمان مرة الهانم ـ هانم.. الست إيميلي وصُحبتها ـ بتها.. اللي منورة منتدى الكنيسة ـ نيسة.. ولجل عيونها نمد السلام لمنتدى الكنيسة ـ نيسة... وسلام تابع السلااااااااااااام... سلام للست دونا ـ دونا.. كمان مرة الست دونا ـ دونا.. والمعلم روك ـ روك.. وكل الحكومة والظباط اللي مشرفينا النهارده يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ـ ليهم.. واقبـّـل ع الصعيد ـ عيد.. الصعيد كله ـ كله.. عشان خاطر إيميلي الصعيد كله ـ كله.. والصعايدة تِمّـا ـ تمّـا.. واطلع على بحري ـ بحري.. وافوت على شبرا ـ شبرا.. ومصر الجديدة ـ ديدة.. ومنتدى الكنيسة تِمّـا ـ تمّـا.. كمان مرة المنتدى تِمّا ـ تِمّـا.. المنتدى وأدب المنتدى ـ تدى.. المنتدى وحلاوة المنتدى ـ تدى.. وسمّعنى أحلى سلام "وحياة قلبي وأفراحه" عشان كل الحبايب اللي بيذاكروووووووووو...
*
​ :smile01​ 
* * *


وطبعا كنت نازل بعد كده بغنوة حليم! كنتي يا قمر ساعتها بتذاكري! 

بس النهارده بقا ننزل بغنوة تانية...
خلينا بردو في الزمن الجميل.


ممممم.. نقول مثلا:


* أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*


[YOUTUBE]pXe3x0liA50[/YOUTUBE]


* أنا بعشــــــــــقك*

 كلمات وألحان الكبيـــــر
* بليغ حمدي*


للغالية إيميلي...
ولكل السهارى في منتدى الكنيسة!
 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> **وكمان مرة عشان إيميلي... *​
> خليني أولا بسرعة اشرحلك اتنين من أهم المصطلحات في "*فن النقطة*" بحيث تفهمي كل كلمة (أيوه، كان "فن" مصري عبقري وكان ليه قواعد ومصطلحات كمان ). أولا جملة "*سلام تابع السلام*": الجملة دي بنقولها لما النقطة تيجي على *مرتين *أو أكتر، وعادة هنا اللي بينقط بيضيف *اسم جديد *على نفس السلام الأصلي. وده اللي حصل في آخر السلام (دونا وروك وبعض المشرفين دخلوا "الفرح" ، فإنتي روحتي منقطة مثلا بـ100 جنيه تاني مع إشارة على دونا واللي دخلوا معاها.. راح الولد ـ وكانوا غالبا يقولوا عليه "النباتشي" ـ راح النباتشي عالي أوي بالصوت وصارخ: "سلام تابع السلاااااااام"، كتمهيد قبل ما يضيف أساميهم ). ثانيا "*الأدب*" مقابل "*الحلاوة*": لما نقول في السلام مثلا "شبرا وأدب شبرا" يبقا المقصود بالتحية *شباب *شبرا، لكن لما نقول "شبرا *وحلاوة *شبرا" يبقا المقصود بنات شبرا!  شايفة الذوق والمفهومية والحلاوة بتاع المصريين؟ أهو عشان الحلاوة دي قالوا اللي بناها في الأصل كان حلواني!
> ​* * *​
> ...


*الو الو 
123 الصوت مظبوط عندك تمام 
بمسى على ايمى وخادم اللى منورين الفرح قصدى المنتدى ههههه 
بجد ضحكتنى اوى يا جو بالتحية دى 

عاوزة بس اقولك النقطة بالنص اختك مفلسة خالص 
بسجل اعجابى بالاغنية دى 
من هنا لبكرة الصبح 
*​


----------



## red333 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نسيت تسجيل ( ظهور ) زائر جديد غايب عننا*​
> *وهو مش غايب*
> *red333*​
> *عرفتوا بقى أنى لما باكتب حاجة مش باهرتل *
> *وأن الأعضاء بتتابع وبمجرد ما يستفزهم موضوع (( يظهروا ))*​


* عندك حق*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا انا هنا غلبانة خالص وسط عمالقةة
اتابع من بعيد لبعيد 
بتعلم وبستمتع 

بس شعوري تجاه ايميلي 
العضوة الغالية على قلبي جدا 

خلاني انهاردة وانا كعادة ليا 
كل يوم بحب اقرأ بعض سطور تلك القديسة البارة المحبة 
الام تريزا 
ولقيتني بدون ما. اشعر 
اقول ف بالي الصورة دي لأميلي 

سامحوني لو كنت قاطعت مشاركااتكم الرائعة 






ربنا يعوضكم كلكم 

رسالة خاصة وشكر خاص 
لاخويا الغالي خادم البتول 
اللي متعنا بموضوع رائع 
رغم بساطة فكرته الا انه 
كان فيه رسايل جميلة لينا كلنا 

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم 
ويبارككم دايما


----------



## red333 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طبعا أنا فاهم الخلل هنا ومن البداية: سؤالك لا يصدر من مسيحي وإجابتي عليه لا تصدر إلا من مسيحي! :smile01 دعك الآن من سدوم والطوفان فهذا ليس سياقه. اللي حيـّّرني بالنسبة للسؤال الأول: إنت ليه "زانق" نفسك مع السيد المسيح تحديدا؟ قضية "البار" اللي بتحصل معاه "مصيبة" الأمثلة عليها لا تعد ولا تحصى، بالتالي اللي أنا لسه كل ده مش فاهمه: إشمعنا السيد المسيح؟ إيه غرضك؟
> استاذ خادم البتول
> اريدك ان تعلم انى لا اتكلم فى الموضوع من قبيل المناظرة او النقد  ولكن من باب المناقشة بمعنى اطرح راى واستفيد من راى الاخرين
> اما سبب سؤالى بالنسبة للسيد المسيح بالذات لسبب بسيط وهو انه الشخص الوحيد الذى هو مؤكد لك انه لا تصدر منه اى طاقه سلبيه
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> لا يا ست البنات أنا للأسف لسه مارجعتش وفعلا في زيارة .. *الصفحات *دي كلها فقط من محبة الناس اللي هنا مش أكتر.. واللي أنا بالتالي ممنون لوجودهم وأشكرهم من قلبي على حضورهم وكل مشاركاتهم.. *الموضوع *هو رسالة *لبتول *تحولت إلى توبيك، بعد كده تبادلنا حوارات قصيرة وختمت زيارتي *ورحلت*... ثم فجأة ظهرت الجميلة *إيميلي*، وإيميلي طبعا من أجمل الأخوات في المكان ومن أقرب الشخصيات إلى قلبي، وبالتالي كان لازم أرجع وأرد عليها وبكل تفصيل واستفاضة، خاصة إني وعدت في الختام إني ح اكون موجود للرد على أي رسالة وتلبية أي نداء من أي عضو، فما بالك لما تكون *إيميلي*!
> 
> بالأمس انتهيت بالفعل من الرد، وبالتالي من النهارده الأمر متروك لها.. إذا هي اكتفت ولن تعود فأنا بالفعل زيارتي منتهية.. أما إذا وافقت ترجع وتشاركنا (غالبا في توبيك جديد، وياريت بحكم "التوأمة" إنتي اللي تبدأيه بموضوع على ذوقكم) فبالطبع سأكون موجود في هذه الحالة، بل يسعدني أن أشاركها وأحاورها وأنكشها.. مرة أعطيتها كذا تقييم ورا بعض، في آخر واحد باقولها: أنا ماشي يا إيميلي وراكي أديكي تقييمات.. ردت عليا: *إيه ده ماشي ورايا ـ إحنا صعايدة يا أستاذ! *:smile01


مش مهم ترجع , بجد متتصدمش , بقولك مش مهم ترجع 
الحياة مراحل وفترات , فيه حاجات بيكون ده وقتها الصح واوقات تانية نفس الحاجة بتكون غلط فى وقت تانى 
او بلاش اقول غلط , مش مناسبة فى وقت تانى 
الموضوع مش كبير اوى كده , ارجع وقت ما تحس انك لازم ترجع مش علشان الناس قالتلك عايزينك 
وممكن مترجعش خالص , ده وارد جدا فى الحياة , الحياة دورات cycles والرحيل جزء من الدورة ديه 
علشان كده متخليش حد يعتمد على وجودك ولا انت تعتمد على وجود حد , لان الرحيل والاختفاء شئ لابد من انه يحصل sooner or later 
:new4:على العموم اسعدنى النكش معاك مرة تانية 
وزيارتك طولت يلا اتفضل مع السلامة هههههه:t33::t33:
 
​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> *ثم خطر لي أنه ربما يكون تدبير الرب*


الجمله دي كتبها استاذي خادم في بدايه رسالته 
*وطبعا بغض النظر عن رسالته وموضوعه كله الرائع
اللي يتوزن بالدهب
حبيت ارغي معاكم بخصوص الجمله اللي فوق دي
واعترفلكم في سر:t33:
احنا عارفين ان الاستاذ خادم كتب التوبيك دا
وحب يوصل الرساله اللي فيه
للأخت صابرة بشكل خاص ولباقي الاعضاء بشكل عام (كما ذكر)
واللي اتضح  في الاخر اني انا صابرة:t33:

عايزة اقولكم ياجماعه ويعلم ربنا
اني يوم ماجيت اكتب موضوع صابرة المتواضع اللي لا يذكر بين المواضيع اصلا
اترددت جدااااااااا
وقعدت اقول في عقل بالي
ايه يابت ياخيبه اللي بتكتبيه دا
صابرة ايه ومستعجلة ايه اتوكسي علي عينيك:new2:
اتلمي بقا ومتضحكيش المنتدي عليكي:t33:
ويعلم ربنا زي مابحكيلكم بالظبط
بسس مشكله حياتي اني عنيده حتي مع نفسي
قولت طيب بجد انا هكتب كل اللي بيجي في بالي
وهقول وهعمل اللي يعجبني اللي عجبه يشرفنا واللي ميعجبوش برضو يشرفنا
وصدقوني كتبت صابرة وانا عارفه انها هتتركن في قسم الكتابات
لانه مش موضوع , لاني مابعرفش اعبر عن الكلام كويس ,
ولان قسم الكتابات اصلا للاشعار والقصائد مش للندب:t33:
وكتبتها ودوست اعتمد الموضوع وتوكلت علي الله : )
وقولتلها روحي ياصابرة اغرقي في قاع قسم الكتابات
حيث العُفار والاتربات:t33:
بمعني انه محدش هيعربها اصلا:smil13:
ولكن هنا حصلت الصدفه او "تدبير ربنا"
ان الكلمتين التافهيين اللي كتبتهم
نالوا تقيمات وكومينتات لا بأس بيهم
الكومينتات كانت رائعه ودمها خفيف لاني قلبت صابرة 
لزينات صدقي:t33:
 واكيد التقيمات كانت جواها رسايل جميله جدا فرحتني بجد
بجانب الرساله اللي فرحتني وابهرتني رساله استاذي واخويا الغالي خادم البتول
اللي انا شخصيا بستفاد وبتعلم من كل كلمة بيكتبها فعلا


وعشان مطلوش عليكم
قولولي طولي:t33:
"تدبير ربنا " اللي بتكلم عليه
هو في رساله استاذ خادم
الرساله اللي جمعت بسم الصليب
ناس كتير كانوا وحشنا ومفتقدينهم فعلا
بغض النظر بقا هما كانوا معانا ومش معانا
ولا مكانوش معانا ورجعوا بالصدفه
المهم انهم كانوا وحشنا فعلا

الرساله بكل جزء فيها بكل كلمة فيها علي مرور صفحاتها
عزت ناس كتير , طبطبت علي ناس كتير
 فرحت ناس كتير , ضحكت ناس كتير
هونت علي ناس كتير , علمت ناس كتير
افادت معلومات لناس كتير ...

واللي عجبني فيها انها اتقلبت في الاخر
بقدرة قادر من رساله لدي جي:t33::t33:

وفي الاخر نشكر ربنا علي  تدبيره اللي فاق العقول

وبشكر استاذ خادم اللي جمعنا برسايله الـ (...)
وهسيب الوصف ليكم لاني دورت علي وصف
معرفتش اوصفها حقيقي لاني اقل من اني اوصفها.!:flowers:

بشكر ايميلي سكروتي الحلوة حبيبتي الجميله
علي صبرها و قوة ايمانها وبقولها ربنا يعزيكي ويفرح قلبك ياغاليه الغاليين وست الحلوين:flowers:

بشكر روز لانها طمنتنا عليها بعد فتره غياب
وبقولها متغبيش عننا تاني :flowers:

بشكر استاذ عبود اللي دايما تعليقاته بتضحكني
حتي لو كانت عباره عن صوره :flowers:

بشكر كل واحد شارك في التوبيك دا
بأي كلمة انا استفدت منها حقيقي:flowers:
وبشكر الاخت صابرة:t33:

معلش طولت عليكم
بس يظهر اني اتعديت من استاذ خادم:t33:

*ملحوظة : دي تاني مره اجي ارد في التوبيك دا
والنت يفصل قبل ماابعت الرد
ربنا يستر بقا وردي يتبعت قبل النت مايفصل:yaka:​


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههه التوبيك مرصود كل واحد ياخد باله من نته .. ايه التوبيك الغريب العجيب المريب ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *معلش ممكن أسأل حضرتكـ قصدكـ إيه ..؟!**!*
> ​





خادم البتول قال:


> بيمزح يا إيمي بيمزح.. مفهوم.. مزاح بريء متعوّدين عليه من أيام شقشق!
> بلاش يا عبود الهزار ده لو سمحت واضح إن إيميلي مش عارفة.. أو يمكن مش في الجو ده.


 *[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب تصدقى بأية ؟ - هتصدقى ان شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا مكنتش متابع الحوار اللى بينك وبين خادم البتول ...لأنه واضح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انه موضوع انتم الأتنين اللى عارفينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجعت تانى أقرا لقيت سيرة وفاة وتعازى ... خالص التعازي لك ولخادم البتول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأيموشنات اللى نزلتها فهى...دول[/FONT]*​ 










 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*كانوا للمشاركة دى *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*ودى *



*كانت أنتظار للرد على سؤال *red333​​*[FONT=&quot] لأنى دخلت فى النص أنتظر رد خادم البتول على السؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى لم يُجب عليه فعلاً 
[/FONT]*​*:dntknw: شفتوا أزاى بقى ظلمتونى أنتوا الأتنين ؟ :dntknw:*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> انت لسه هنا يا عبود؟ شكلك سهران شوية هه؟
> :smile01



*لأ أنا مبسهرش ... أنا راجل منضبط وتقدر تظبط ساعتك عليا*​:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


> لا بيني وبينك هي طالبة شقاوة هنا.. تموت في الموقف ده..



*اذا كنت بتنكش شقاوة فهى تدخل ترد بنفسها *​ *ولو انى واثق أنها مش هتدخل *​ 


> هي كلها شبر ونص وتلاقيها فجأة نطت فطت قدامك وصارخة بالاسكندراني: *تعا يا بني نزل هنا شمسية واتنين لمون بسرعة*، يللا يا لااااااا! :smile01 تخليك من منتهى الرومانسية تلاقي نفسك فجأة قاعد قدام* أعفن* عشة ع البحر ف ابو قير! :smile01


 *يا راااااااااااااااااااجل *​ *بقى من قمة الرومانسية الى قمة " العفانة " ؟!!*​ *أمال فين بقى كل بنت أميرة وكل ولد فارس **؟!!! *​ *وألا هى اللى تدخل هنا تبقى أميرة *​ *واللى ماتدخلش تبقى سرَّيحة بجندوفلى ؟*​ *وأزاى هتواجهها لو دخلت لك طيب ؟! *​ *هتحولها ازاى من عشة أبو قير *​ *الى أميرة فى البلاط الملكى ؟*​ *أية هتغنى لها أية دى روخرة ؟!*​ *( من بحرى وبنحبوه ... ع الإمة بنستنوه  ) ؟
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ورجعنا لكم مرة تانية ومعانا إتصال ونقووول آآآلو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]آآآآنووو ... آآآآنوو ... ممكن ( أشييك ) فى ( البيينامج )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت مشترك بالفعل يا إنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باهدى الأغنية دى من أيام التشرد لأخونا وحبيبنا خادم البتول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت أنت أنت أية ... مييين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مييين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت مين موش هجرى وراك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت اية موش هتراجك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت نار انا مية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت قسوة أنا حنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت غنوة انا موال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت رحلة انا رحال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت جرح انا مداوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مييييييييين ... مييييييييين ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أييية ..... أييييية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحياة زمانك وزمانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتروح وترجع هنا تانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتقولى آسف أنا ندمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالدموع تترجانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياباااا أيييييييييييييييييييية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت اية أية أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت نار أنا مية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسيبكم تعيشوا مع الأغنية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]AQOVny5yvvE[/YOUTUBE] [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

التعليق الاول الساعه 12:16 دقيقه
 التعليق التاني الساعه12:18 دقيقه
يعني فرق بين التعليقين دققتين
هاوو:thnk0001:

دا حضرتك لازم تدخل موسوعه جينز في سرعه التعليقات:smile01​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> التعليق الاول الساعه 12:16 دقيقه
> التعليق التاني الساعه12:18 دقيقه
> يعني فرق بين التعليقين دققتين
> هاوو:thnk0001:
> ...


*التعليق التانى لأنى كنت باسمع الغنيوة دى 
من أيام التشرد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحافظها ... فكببتها وبسبستها 
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33: 
*​


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمة حاجة هو فى ايه؟؟ 
 هى دى اغنية ولا جر شكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> انا مش فاهمة حاجة هو فى ايه؟؟
> هى دى اغنية ولا جر شكل


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الآخرانية 
دة واحد بيتخاق مع حبيبته 
كويس انه مفتحش قرنها 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *التعليق التانى لأنى كنت باسمع الغنيوة دى
> من أيام التشرد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وحافظها ... فكببتها وبسبستها
> ...


كببتها وبسبستها:thnk0001:
ليه هي طبخه ولا غنيوة:t33:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كببتها وبسبستها:thnk0001:
> ليه هي طبخه ولا غنيوة:t33:
> ​


*كوبى بيشت يعنى 
هى جت عليا أنا ؟؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2013)

قرنها !!!
ليه هو بيحب ايه بالظبط  ال قرنها ال هههههههههههه
وترجعوا تعيبوا على اغانى اليومين دول ومبتعجبش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كوبى بيشت يعنى
> هى جت عليا أنا ؟؟
> *​


طيب مش تقول ان كببتها وبسبستها دي يعني كوبي وبيست
وانا اللي فكرت كببتها دي جايه من الكوبيبه
وبسبستها من البسبوسة
معرفش  بقا باينلي جعانة ولا ايه:t33:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> **وكمان مرة عشان إيميلي... *​
> خليني أولا بسرعة اشرحلك اتنين من أهم المصطلحات في "*فن النقطة*" بحيث تفهمي كل كلمة (أيوه، كان "فن" مصري عبقري وكان ليه قواعد ومصطلحات كمان ). أولا جملة "*سلام تابع السلام*": الجملة دي بنقولها لما النقطة تيجي على *مرتين *أو أكتر، وعادة هنا اللي بينقط بيضيف *اسم جديد *على نفس السلام الأصلي. وده اللي حصل في آخر السلام (دونا وروك وبعض المشرفين دخلوا "الفرح" ، فإنتي روحتي منقطة مثلا بـ100 جنيه تاني مع إشارة على دونا واللي دخلوا معاها.. راح الولد ـ وكانوا غالبا يقولوا عليه "النباتشي" ـ راح النباتشي عالي أوي بالصوت وصارخ: "سلام تابع السلاااااااام"، كتمهيد قبل ما يضيف أساميهم ). ثانيا "*الأدب*" مقابل "*الحلاوة*": لما نقول في السلام مثلا "شبرا وأدب شبرا" يبقا المقصود بالتحية *شباب *شبرا، لكن لما نقول "شبرا *وحلاوة *شبرا" يبقا المقصود بنات شبرا!  شايفة الذوق والمفهومية والحلاوة بتاع المصريين؟ أهو عشان الحلاوة دي قالوا اللي بناها في الأصل كان حلواني!
> ​* * *​
> ...


هههههـ *ميرسى يآ خآدم على آلسلآم آلكبير عليآ*
خصوصاً وأنآ وآحدة مفلسة زى رورو كدآ ... يعنى جآية آلفرح أتفرج وغآلباً مش معزومة 

وطبعاً لآزم أتأسف على تأخير آلرد - بعد مآ آلفرح خلص - آلنت عملهآ معآيآ إمبآرح


شكراً بجد خآدم على كل آلكلآم آلجميل ولإنكـ خليتنى أضحكـ بجد ... وشكر خآص على ميآدة
هى آلمزآكرة مآتحلآش غير مع آلفن آلجميل 




*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الو الو
> 123 الصوت مظبوط عندك تمام
> بمسى على ايمى وخادم اللى منورين الفرح قصدى المنتدى ههههه
> بجد ضحكتنى اوى يا جو بالتحية دى
> ...


ههههـ شكله هيبقى آلتلت بس يآ رورو
بنوركـ إنتِ حبيبتى وبمحبتكـ آلكبيرة إللى مآلية آلمنتدى وآلدنيآ كلهآ  





*.،*
​


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT="]ورجعنا لكم مرة تانية ومعانا إتصال ونقووول آآآلو[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> ...





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT="]أنت أنت أنت أية ... مييين ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> ...





> [/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> طبعا انا هنا غلبانة خالص وسط عمالقةة
> اتابع من بعيد لبعيد
> بتعلم وبستمتع
> 
> ...


يآهـ يآ موكى أنآ إللى آجى إيه علشآن يكون عندى جزء من إحتمآل ونقآء آلأم آلرآئعة دى
أو حتى من محبتكـ ونقآئكـ إنتِ حبيبتى

بس حقيقى آلصورة عزتنى وطمنتنى لمآ تكون آلقآمة دى بتشعر بضعفآت بمر بيهآ
يبقى أنآ آلضعيفة آلخآطية .. لسه فيآ أمل 

*شكراً يآ غآلية ربنآ يفرح قلبكـ *



*.،*
​


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> **وكمان مرة عشان إيميلي... *​
> خليني أولا بسرعة اشرحلك اتنين من أهم المصطلحات في "*فن النقطة*" بحيث تفهمي كل كلمة (أيوه، كان "فن" مصري عبقري وكان ليه قواعد ومصطلحات كمان ). أولا جملة "*سلام تابع السلام*": الجملة دي بنقولها لما النقطة تيجي على *مرتين *أو أكتر، وعادة هنا اللي بينقط بيضيف *اسم جديد *على نفس السلام الأصلي. وده اللي حصل في آخر السلام (دونا وروك وبعض المشرفين دخلوا "الفرح" ، فإنتي روحتي منقطة مثلا بـ100 جنيه تاني مع إشارة على دونا واللي دخلوا معاها.. راح الولد ـ وكانوا غالبا يقولوا عليه "النباتشي" ـ راح النباتشي عالي أوي بالصوت وصارخ: "سلام تابع السلاااااااام"، كتمهيد قبل ما يضيف أساميهم ). ثانيا "*الأدب*" مقابل "*الحلاوة*": لما نقول في السلام مثلا "شبرا وأدب شبرا" يبقا المقصود بالتحية *شباب *شبرا، لكن لما نقول "شبرا *وحلاوة *شبرا" يبقا المقصود بنات شبرا!  شايفة الذوق والمفهومية والحلاوة بتاع المصريين؟ أهو عشان الحلاوة دي قالوا اللي بناها في الأصل كان حلواني! ​
> ​



الله الله ع الكلام الحلو انا عارفه يا خادم لما بتقول شبرا وحلاوة شبرا بتقصدني انا ههههههه ما انا اصلا شبراويه ابا عن جد عن جد اللي جددوني هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش مهم ترجع , بجد متتصدمش , بقولك مش مهم ترجع
> الحياة مراحل وفترات , فيه حاجات بيكون ده وقتها الصح واوقات تانية نفس الحاجة بتكون غلط فى وقت تانى
> او بلاش اقول غلط , مش مناسبة فى وقت تانى
> الموضوع مش كبير اوى كده , ارجع وقت ما تحس انك لازم ترجع مش علشان الناس قالتلك عايزينك
> ...


مفيش فآدة أنآ وتوأمتى كآلعآدة هنفضل متفقين - بس مش للسطر آلآخير ^ - 
روز عندهآ حق يآ خآدم ... أوعى تعطل نفسكـ أو تشتت طآقتكـ لو كنت فعلاً مش جآهز للرجوع
صدقنى هيفضل ليكـ نفس آلوقع وقدر آلمسآعدة لأخوآتكـ زى مآ كنت وإنت " *عآبر سبيل* " 
خصوصاً إنهم مش هيرضوآ بكونكـ ضآغط نفسكـ ......





*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الجمله دي كتبها استاذي خادم في بدايه رسالته
> *وطبعا بغض النظر عن رسالته وموضوعه كله الرائع
> اللي يتوزن بالدهب
> حبيت ارغي معاكم بخصوص الجمله اللي فوق دي
> ...


ههههـ إنتِ إتعديتى فعلاً وثوقتى 
فآكرة زمآن يآ بتول لمآ قولتلكـ إنكـ نقية وشفآفة لدرجة بتملى آلدنيآ كلهآ جمآل ومحبة من غير مآ إنتِ تخدى بآلكـ أصلاً

*ربنآ يخليكـِ حبيبتى *.. مآتحرمش من ذوقكـ ومحبتكـ 
​ 


*.،*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب تصدقى بأية ؟ - هتصدقى ان شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا مكنتش متابع الحوار اللى بينك وبين خادم البتول ...لأنه واضح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انه موضوع انتم الأتنين اللى عارفينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجعت تانى أقرا لقيت سيرة وفاة وتعازى ... خالص التعازي لك ولخادم البتول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأيموشنات اللى نزلتها فهى...دول[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فآكر يآ أستآذ عبود ردكـ على خآدم من كم مشآركة فآتو بتآع زكى رستم
أهو إنت فكرتنى هنآ بيهآ بس بمحمود آلمليجى 
على فكرة هو كآن طيب جداً - علشآن مآتفهمنيش غلط - بس كآن محصور فى أدوآر آلشر " على رأى شقآوة إللى وحشتنى فعلاً " 

شكراً يآ أستآذ عبود ... *وحصل خير* 





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايه ده هو التوبيك قلب على فرح العمدة ولا ايه 
بس بجد مبسوطة جدا بالمتابعة 
وبقول لصابرة اول مرة اشوف مشاركة ليكى 
كبيرة كدا حبيبتى كدا خطر عليكى 
متدخليش التوبيك ده تانى 
انتى مش ناقصة رغى يا ماما 
كفاية كل يوم اقوم اخد برشامة صداع بعد ما اقفل معاكى :t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*استاذ خادم البتول
اريدك ان تعلم انى لا اتكلم فى الموضوع من قبيل المناظرة او النقد  ولكن من باب المناقشة بمعنى اطرح راى واستفيد من راى الاخرين

*  أشكرك أولا أخي الحبيب على متابعتك. ثانيا رجاء لا داعي لأي ألقاب من فضلك. ثالثا تأكد لا أمانع أبدا أن تكون هناك مناظرة أو نقد.. أنا أيضا أتعلم منك أخي وليس عندي أي تحفظ أمام المناظرة، ما دامت جادة وموضوعية.   


 *اما سبب سؤالى بالنسبة للسيد المسيح بالذات لسبب بسيط وهو انه الشخص الوحيد الذى هو مؤكد لك انه لا تصدر منه اى طاقه سلبيه وبالتالى يكون السؤال ما هو اذن مصدر الشر الذى اصابه؟*

هذا هو الخطأ في منطقك أخي الحبيب: المفتاح هنا هو كلمة "*مؤكد لك*". بالتالي أنت تأخذ فقط نصف "المؤكد لي" ـ نصف معتقدي ـ وتترك النصف الآخر. بعبارة أخرى: نعم، مؤكد لي:*مؤكد لي* أنه لا تصدر منه أية طاقة سلبية، 
*ومؤكد لي* أنه صُلب وقبر وقام،
*ومؤكد لي* أنه اختار الصليب وأنه ذهب إليه حرا بإرادته،
*ومؤكد لي* أن كل ما حدث ليس فيه أي شر بل هو كله خير محض!​الآن: عندما أخبرتك ببقية ما هو "مؤكد لي" عدت لتقول: "*بالنظر للموضوع نظرة مجرده بعيدا عن العقائد*"! أنت تبدأ الحوار بالعقائد ـ عقائدي، ما هو "مؤكد لي" ـ ثم تطلب أن نكمله بعيدا عن العقائد!! إذن حتى يكون الحوار مجديا لابد أن نتفق أولا على حقيقة ما حدث للسيد المسيح، *ولو من وجهة نظرك أنت*. إما أن تأخذ كل ما هو "مؤكد لي" كله، أو تلقيه كله جانبا وتعطيني أنت ما هو "مؤكد لك"، وسوف أقبله فورا وأرد عليك في ضوئه. 

إذن السؤال: *ماذا حدث حقا للسيد المسيح*؟ هل صُـلب؟ هذا اعتقادي *وقد أجبتك بالفعل *حسب اعتقادي. هل شبّه لهم ورفعه الله إليه؟ هل هرب من المشهد كله وذهب ليعيش في الهند كما يقول البعض هناك؟ هل هناك أصلا من الناحية التاريخية شخص اسمه "يسوع الناصري"؟ أعطني أنت "*نسخة الحقيقة*" التي تؤمن بها، التي هي "مؤكدة لك". أو بالعكس: خذ ما هو "مؤكد لي" *كاملا*، وكما هو مذكور أعلاه! هل أدركت الآن ما هي مشكلة هذا الحوار؟


*ما اريد قوله كمجرد راى هو انه هناك خلط بين الحب والخير فهم شيئين مختلفين. عندما تدخل فى صراع مع شخص شرير لمنعه من ايذاء اخر فهذا ليس حب ولكنه خير** فالحب وحده لا يكفى يا صديقى. وبهذا المعنى يمكنك ايجاد تفسير لاسئلتى السابقة*

أتفق معك جزئيا، بافتراض أني أفهم عبارتك كاملة. فقط لي تحفظ واحد على قولك: "*عندما تدخل صراع. مع شخص شرير*...": كل صراع ـ مع أي شخص ـ هو *شر* أخي الحبيب، بغض النظر تماما عن أهدافك. نعم: مطلوب من الإنسان أن يمنع الشر وأن يقف للخطية، ولكن دون صراع. كلمة *الصراع *نفسها مضللة، و"الطريق إلى جهنم مفروش بالنوايا الحسنة". بالأحرى نحن نكره الخطية ولكن لا نكره *الخاطئ*. نرفض الشر ولكن لا نرفض *الشرير*. وعليه: حتى لو دخلت أي صراع مضطرا: ادخله بمنطق *الإنقاذ* حتى لهذا الشرير الذي تصارعه، لا بمنطق الحرب والغـَلـَبة. هنا أنت تصارعه لكي تحمي ضحاياه، ولكن أيضا لكي تحميه هو *نفسه *ـ من نفسه ومن جنون شره وهلاك خطيئته. إذا كنت ابتداء تحبه، فحتى لو صارعته فأنت أبدا لا تصارعه كي تنتصر عليه، أو تتخلص منه، أو "تكسره" كسرا لا يقوم بعده! أنت بالأحرى ـ في قلب الصراع ـ تشفق عليه، من *عمائه وجهله وضلاله وضياعه*! أنت بالأحرى ـ في قلب الصراع ـ تبكي معه، لأنك تدرك كم هو ممزق داخليا ومغترب عن ربه، ومن ثم *خائف ومذعور ومهزوم ومسحوق*! أنت بالأحرى ـ في قلب الصراع ـ تتألم لأجله، لأنك تعرف أنه رغم كل شره ليس سوى *ضحية شر آخر* هو ما صنع منه وحشا شائها ومجرما شريرا! لأجل ذلك "أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم"! وكما قلت سابقا: لا يمكن *أبدا* حرب الشر بالشر يا أخي الحبيب. فقط بالخير ينهزم الشر. لا يمكن *أبدا *أن تزول الظلمة بالظلمة. فقط بالنور ـ ولو بشمعة ـ تتبدد الظلمة!

* * *​ 
 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*اما سبب ذكرى لموضوع سادوم وعاموره وهو انه شىء مؤكد لك ان الاذى الذى اصابهم كان الله مصدره ودون تفسير لذلك طلبت منى ترك موضوعهم لانه خارج السياق رغم انه مرتبط بالنتيجه التى خرجت انت بها وهى: أن الله القدوس نور هذا الكون ليس بأي حال مسئولا عن كل هذا الألم وكل هذا الحزن وكل هذا الشر الذي نصنعه نحن يوميا في عالمنا الصغير**!
*

لو أن أول قانون في الكون هو قانون السببية، فأول مبدأ هو *مبدأ التوازن*. داخل الذرة: تتوازن شحنة الإلكترون السالبة مع شحنة البروتون الموجبة. داخل الأرض: يتوازن القطب الشمالي مع القطب الجنوبي. في حركة الأفلاك: تتوازن قوة الجذب نحو النجم مع القوة الطاردة بعيدا عنه، ومن هنا تدور الكواكب حول الشموس. فأول مبدأ في "النظام" الكوني هو التوازن، بدءا من الذرة نفسها: أول وحدات البناء كله. وعليه: بدون هذا التوازن *ينهار النظام ويفني الكون كله *في لحظة واحدة!


في العالم العقلي والروحي هناك أيضا نفس المبدأ: *التوازن*. بدءا من الإنسان: لا يمكن أن يحيا الإنسان الطبيعي دون هذا التوازن. المرض الجسدي نفسه قد يكون تعبيرا عن "الخلل" في هذا التوازن الروحي. أما الخطية فهي بالأحرى "تقتل" الإنسان روحيا وتطيح كليا بتوازنه، ومن ثم يبدأ ألم الإنسان وشقاؤه وتعاسته، حتى لو كان حسيا أو جسديا يعيش في أبهى النعيم والثراء. لكن الأمر لا يقف عند تعاسة الإنسان "*الشخصية*". في بعض الحالات، عندما تتراكم الخطية والشر والموت عن الله في نقطة على الأرض، قد يصل "الخلل" إلى معدلات تهدد التوازن الروحي *العام*، *ربما توازن الأرض كلها*، وهنا ـ أيضا بحكم القانون وحركة قواه وطاقاته المختلفة ـ لابد أن يتوقف الخلل وأن يعود التوازن *ولو بتدمير هذه النقطة التي تسبب الخلل.* بالضبط كما تنفخ إطار السيارة: يحتمل الإطار الضغط مهما نفخت، ولكن هناك في النهاية "نقطة حرجة" لا يمكن بعدها أن تستمر، وإلا انفجر الإطار كله. هذا بالضبط ما حدث في سدوم: إنها مدينة وصلت إلى *النقطة الحرجة*!


تعبير الوحي الشريف عن هذا "الخلل" تعبير في غاية الروعة والبلاغة ـ إنه *صراخ*! يقول الكتاب: "إن* صراخ *سدوم وعمورة قد كثر"! مَن الذي كان يصرخ في هذه الآية أخي الحبيب؟ إنها *الأرض نفسها *هي التي كانت تصرخ، كما صرخ *الدم *قبل ذلك عندما بدأ القتل في العالم: "*صوت دم* أخيك *صارخ* إليّ من الأرض"! نحن الجسديون بالطبع لا نسمع هذا الصراخ ولا نرى هذا "الخلل"! لكن الله يسمعه ويراه ويعرفه، وقد خلق للكون قوانين تحكمه وترد الخلل *تلقائيا* وتحفظ الحياة عند نقطة *التوازن *دائما! بعمل هذا القوانين *نفسها*: عندما بدأ "الصراخ" ظهر من "العلامات" ما نسميه نحن "التحذير" لأجل الخطاة في سدوم: *مرة، مرتين، ثلاث مرات، أربعة*! لكنهم رغم ذلك لم يرتدعوا عن خطيتهم، لم يفقهوا كم من "خلل" يسببون في العالم، وبالطبع لم يسمعوا "*صراخ الأرض*"!


بعبارة أخرى: نحن هنا ما زلنا أمام حركة *قوانين كونية*، لا أمام "ملك غاضب" قرر في "نوبة هياج" أن يدمر مدينة بما فيها! 


الآن نأخذ خطوة أبعد: *مَن دمّر سدوم؟* لفهم ذلك جيدا دعنا أولا نضرب مثالا: 

لو أن شخصا صعد إلى الطابق العاشر وقفز، ثم سقط على الأرض ميتا: من قتل هذا الشخص؟ العقل يقول: *قتل نفسه*! ولكن الحقيقة أن هناك 3 أسباب أدت إلى موت هذا الشخص ولابد من النظر إليها لكي نعرف حقا مَن قتله: ​1- *قتل نفسه* ـ لأنه قفز من الطابق العاشر.
2- *قتلته الجاذبية* ـ لأنها جذبته لأسفل بتسارع حطم جسده في النهاية.
3- *قتله الله* ـ لأنه خلق الجاذبية. ​رغم ذلك نحن نقول: قتل نفسه! نحن لا نلقي *أبدا* باللوم على الجاذبية أو على خالقها. لماذا؟ لأن الفيصل هنا هو *الإرادة وليس السببية*! الجاذبية لا تريد قتله، والله لا يريد قتله، ولكنه هو الذي خرق القانون عامدا وهو يعلم عاقبة ذلك، هو الذي كان *يريد* الموت، وعليه نقول إنه *انتحر*. 

فبالمثل هنا: الله خلق القانون، والقانون ثابت مستمر نافذ، وأهل سدوم *هم *الذين خرقوا أولا هذا القانون. تدمير سدوم إذن كان عاقبة ـ بمعنى نتيجة ـ لا عقوبة. وعليه: كما قلنا في المثال إن الشخص هو الذي قتل نفسه ولم ننسب القتل إلى الله، هكذا بالضبط هنا أيضا: *سدوم في الحقيقة هي التي دمرت نفسها.. الإنسان يقينا هو الذي جلب الطوفان إلى الأرض.. والخطاة، نعم، هم الذين يختارون عمدا وبكل إرادتهم أن ينتهوا في الجحيم!*​
* * *

​لا يبقى بعد ذلك ـ خاصة إذا كنت من أخوتنا الملحدين ـ لا يبقى سوى مشكلة الكتاب وكيف يحكي القصة. الكتاب يحكي لك عن رب وملائكة وأحداث لا تكشف عن كل هذا الشرح. لكن الكتاب أيضا يلقي إلينا بـ"*مفاتيح*" بسيطة لمن يريد الفهم الأعمق، مثل كلمة *صراخ*: حقا ماذا يعني أن تصرخ الأرض؟ فإذا التقطت المفتاح والتزمت بالباب حتى يفتح لك أخيرا: عندئذ تجد خلفه *عالما كاملا جديدا من الفهم!* الأهم من ذلك أن الكتاب ـ وكما شرحت سابقا في موضوع آخر ـ هو في النهاية خريطة للحقيقة وليس ذات الحقيقة بعينها، وهي خريطة "لغوية" و"أدبية"، أي تقبل ما نسميه علميا "*توليد الدلالة*" في كل عصر. ثم أن لدينا في النهاية حتى *التفسير الرمزي *للكتاب، وهو منهج بدأه آباؤنا أنفسهم منذ عهد العلامة أوريجانوس، ثم القديس أغسطين، ثم القديس توما الأكويني، وغيرهم: كلهم يمر عليه فلا ينكره وإنما فقط يؤصّله ويضبط قواعده. أما اليوم فهناك كثيرون ـ الملايين بالغرب ـ يرون أن قصة آدم كلها، على سبيل المثال، هي قصة رمزية لا حرفية، وهذا لا يأخذ كثيرا من إيمانهم طالما أن الأساس واحد ومشترك. لكن الكنيسة ما زالت تفضل التفسير الحرفي وتمتعض من التفسير الرمزي، ذلك لاعتبارات عديدة ليس هنا مقام شرحها، لكن أبسطها أن بالكتاب نفسه هذه "*المفاتيح*" التي تقود *دائما *إلى فهم أعمق وإلى أبعاد تفوق حتى أحلام الرمزيين!


وعليه: ليست القضية أبدا هي "صورة الله" كما تراها في العهد القديم أو حتى الجديد، وإلى أي حد تروق لنا هذه الصورة. القضية هي أولا علاقة الله بالإنسان وبالعالم، وهي مسئوليته عن كل هذا الذي نصطلح عليه بـ"*الشر*". لذلك قلتها وأكررها: نعم، الله القدوس ـ كليّ المحبة كامل البر مطلق القداسة ـ ليس بأي حال مسئولا عن أيـّا من هذا العبث والخراب والشر الذي نصنعه نحن يوميا في عالمنا الصغير. ​
* * *

​الآن وكما ترى أخي الحبيب: لم أتحدث في كل هذه الرسالة عن موضوع "الطاقة" الذي كان هو الموضوع الرئيسي، لأجل ذلك أخبرتك أن سدوم وعمورة أمر ليس هذا سياقه. لكنك بالطبع لم تفهم المقصود، بل ربما تخيلت أنني أتهرب من الإجابة! لذلك أستميحك عذرا، إذا أخبرتك مستقبلا أن هذه نقطة خارج السياق: أرجوك ألا ترهقنا بالحديث عنها. لقد كنت مختصرا جدا حين كتبت عن الطاقة، رغم طول الرسالة، وها أنا الآن ما زلت مختصرا جدا في شرح سدوم وقوانين التوازن وحركة القوى الكونية وغيرها، فهل تعود هذه المرة بخلاف جديد أضطر معه للمزيد والمزيد من الشرح ـ عن سدوم نفسها هذه المرة!  *يمتعني لا شك* الحديث معك أخي الحبيب، ولكن دعنا *فضلا *نحدد نقطة الخلاف الأصلية، وبكل وضوح ممكن إذا سمحت. تحياتي ومحبتي.

​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 ديسمبر 2013)

سامحوني لبضعة ساعات أيها الأحباء، سأعود إليكم متأخرا بعض الشيء.. فقط كان لابد من التنويه، بالطبع مع تحية خاصة جدا لشبرا وحلاوة شبرا تماف باشا هانم *ماريا *اللي لسه داخلة الفرح! :smile01 أيضا الشكر *لإيميلي *على التزامها بالاتفاق ـ صعايدة صح يعني مش أي كلام.. بس بلاش يا إيمي تعومي على عوم أختك! :smile01 أما *موكي وبتول *فطبعا دول عاملين رسايل مفاجآت!  أيضا سعيد بظهور الأختين *نيفو *مرة أخرى لأني كنت فاكرها زعلانة من ساعة الهزار ومسألة برج الجوزاء، حتى كنت لسه بافكر أبعتلها طبق بسبوسة عشان تسامحني!  *رورو *طبعا وكالعادة بهجة أي مكان تكون فيه .  *روز*... روز مين؟ آه روووووز! لأ روز تعالي انتي على جنب شوية دلوقت.. يا بنتي انتي ما بتتعلميش أبدا؟ :smile01


أيضا المنتدى وأدب المنتدى: جيجو وكريس وأبي صوت والنهيسي وكل الأحباء ـ يسعدني حضوركم وأشكركم حتى لو بدون كلمات. *الباشا*: أنا مش بانكش شقاوة ولا أعرف إذا كانت بتحضر وتقرا وللا لأ، ولا كل ده حتى يهمني، لأن شقشق أصلا *في قلبي* يا أستاذ! كل اللي باقوله وباكتبه أنا واثق طبعا إنه بيوصل وفوريا كمان ـ لو مش ح تقراه بعنيها ح تحسه بقلبها! أما العشة في أبو قير: يا أستاذ ح تودينا في داهية ـ العشة هي اللي معفنة يا أستاذ، مش السنيورا اللي بتنزّل الشمسية واللمون. :smile01 ميرسي يا باشا ع الغنوة والمزيد عند عودتي إن شاء الله.

​* * *​

أخيرا حبيبي اللي بيسأل على "*تما*": كلمة تِمّاً ـ بكسر التاء ثم الشدة والتنوين (يعني تنطق: تِـمّـن) معناها "بلا استثناء ـ أو فردا فردا" بالعامية المصرية القديمة. الصعايدة تِماً يعني كل الصعايدة فردا فردا.. المنتدى تِماً يعني كل المنتدى فردا فردا. تؤمرني يا قمر 
​
* * *
​


----------



## red333 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​
> 
> أشكرك أولا أخي الحبيب على متابعتك. ثانيا رجاء لا داعي لأي ألقاب من فضلك. ثالثا تأكد لا أمانع أبدا أن تكون هناك مناظرة أو نقد.. أنا أيضا أتعلم منك أخي وليس عندي أي تحفظ أمام المناظرة، ما دامت جادة وموضوعية. ​* مناقشتك شرف لى يا صديقى العزيز*
> 
> ...


 
*عندما قولت *"*بالنظر للموضوع نظرة مجرده بعيدا عن العقائد*"
قولت هذا لاحدد اذا كنت تتكلم من وجهة نظر مسيحية ام من وجهة نظر مجرده
ثم تابعت معك على اساس انك تتكلم من وجهة نظر مسيحية
وبعد ذكرك لكل هذه المؤكدات من وجهة النظر المسيحية
*مؤكد لي* أنه لا تصدر منه أية طاقة سلبية، ​*ومؤكد لي* أنه صُلب وقبر وقام،
*ومؤكد لي* أنه اختار الصليب وأنه ذهب إليه حرا بإرادته،
*ومؤكد لي* أن كل ما حدث ليس فيه أي شر بل هو كله خير محض!​يكون مؤكد لك ايضا ان المسيح هو الله
وبالتالى يكون الله هو مصدر هذا الالم والايذاء ولكن بهدف الخير

فهل يكون البشر اكثر حبا من الله فى مواجهة الشر حتى وان وصل للنقطة الحرجة مثل سادوم وعاموره
وبالتالى نحن نتفق على ان الانسان له تاثير فى الخير والشر عن طريق الطاقة
ونختلف على ان الله  بعيد عن هذا التاثير


----------



## خادم البتول (9 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الو الو
> 123 الصوت مظبوط عندك تمام
> بمسى على ايمى وخادم اللى منورين الفرح قصدى المنتدى ههههه
> بجد ضحكتنى اوى يا جو بالتحية دى
> ...




آلو آلو آلو يا قمر.. متشكرين يا جميل على حضورك ومشاركتك.. وبعدين نقطة إيه بقا، ما "الهانم" طلعت مفلسة هي كمان! قال وزواق وألوان ومرشيدس و"شيفير" و"بوديجار" وف الآخر تطلع الأبلة مأجّرة الفستان! دانا ح ندبحو الواد مرسي ابن الفقرية اللي كان عمّال يقوللي دي "أميرة الصعيد"! لعلمك أنا عندي هنا الفرقة والبت الرقاصة شابطين في رقبتي من ساعة ما قالتلك ح نقسم بالتلت.. أهي: سامعة؟ سامعة الردح؟ بتقولها: تلت مين يام تلت! وبعدين الـ.... أهو الواد مرسي طلع.. اقفلي بقا ياللا باي عشان لازم نضربو الواد ده علقة موت.. والااااا يا مرسييييييييي.... تعا ياله نقولك كلمة.... بقا أنت ياد يابن الـ..... كليك​ 
:smile01




Desert Rose قال:


> مش مهم ترجع , بجد متتصدمش , بقولك مش مهم ترجع
> الحياة مراحل وفترات , فيه حاجات بيكون ده وقتها الصح واوقات تانية نفس الحاجة بتكون غلط فى وقت تانى
> او بلاش اقول غلط , مش مناسبة فى وقت تانى
> الموضوع مش كبير اوى كده , ارجع وقت ما تحس انك لازم ترجع مش علشان الناس قالتلك عايزينك
> ...



ميرسي ليكي وفاهمك طبعا وفاهم قصدك كويس جدا.. بس يمكن يكون فاتك حاجتين فيما يخصني مع إنك أكتر الناس اللي قلت لهم الحكاية دي: أولا أنا مش هنا بمزاجي . ثانيا أنا لا أعطي وإنما بالعكس آخذ، وإذا كنت أعطي أي شيء فبردو لسه باخذ من محبة الناس واهتمامها ووقتها أكتر بكتيييييييييير جدا مما أعطي. دي بالنسبة لي أمور مؤكدة مش مجرد مجاملات، وبرغم كل "الظاهر" الذي قد يوحي بالعكس.

لكن طبعا لازم أشكر اهتمامك.. عملت تضحيات بسيطة في وقتي بس بشوية أمور تافهة، بالتالي مفيش مشكلة.. إن شاء الله أطمئن أولا على إيميلي تماما وربنا بعد كده يدبّر. ميرسي يا روز.. ويللا انتي اللي مع السلامة من هنا عشان ده التوبيك بتاعي.. دي نصيبة إيه دي: جاية تطرديني من التوبيك بتاعي؟!!! :smile01​ 




إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ *ميرسى يآ خآدم على آلسلآم آلكبير عليآ*
> خصوصاً وأنآ وآحدة مفلسة زى رورو كدآ ... يعنى جآية آلفرح أتفرج وغآلباً مش معزومة
> 
> وطبعاً لآزم أتأسف على تأخير آلرد - بعد مآ آلفرح خلص - آلنت عملهآ معآيآ إمبآرح
> ...




شوفي يا هانم انتي بالذات لسانك ده ما يجيش على لساني.. أهو بسببك الواد مرسي دلوقت راقد في المستشفى وأنا والرقاصة والفرقة في قسم اللبان! :smile01

ميرسي يا إيميلي وسعيد إنك ضحكتي وإن الغنوة عجبتك.. كمان ميرسي ليكي ولروز على اهتمامكم بمسألة الوقت.. لكن طبعا زي ما قلت لروز، وبالإضافة لكده فهي زيارة وبالتالي لا يجوز أكون بخيل بوقتي حتى في الزيارة كمان. على أي حال الموضوع ده كله في إيدك انتي.. يوم ما الاقيكي بتكتبي أكتر واطمئن إنك موجودة وسط أخواتك مش منعزلة، ساعتها يبقا ممكن أوفـّر وقت شوية.. على الأقل أقدر أنا كمان أقرا موضوعات باقي الأحباء خارج التوبيك.

ربنا معاكي في مذاكرتك وميرسي يا جميل مرة تانية. :16_4_10:​




tamav maria قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اانوووو اانوووووووووو
> ممكن اكنم خادم البتون
> انوو ياخادم
> ...



 
ميرسي يا تماف ليكي إنتي وميرسي لكلماتك واستقبالك، خادم البتون هو كمان مفتقدك ومفتقد موضوعاتك وخفة دمك، وطبعا ثقافتك المميزة. 

بالنسبة للكتابة مش كله طبعا.. أنا يا جميل أصلا باكتب.. يعني دراسات.. مقالات.. ولحد كتب كمان تقدري تقولي.. فيه رسايل بقا تقع معايا في المنطقة دي.. وفيه طبعا رسايل سريعة.. يعني حسب الموضوع. أما لو قصدك الوقت فإما ربنا بيدبرها بمعرفته، إما بتيجي الكتابة على حساب حاجات تانية.. بس أنا بحكم خبرتي المحدودة في الحياة عارف كويس جدا ومتأكد: إن بعد 10 سنين من دلوقتي ـ إذا عشنا ـ ح اقعد أفتكر توبيك زي ده وللا ده ورسالة زي دي وللا دي.. واقول لروحي كانت أيام جميلة.. واحتمال اقول: كانت أجمل أيام عمري.. بالتالي مش عايز ساعتها أفتكر إني كنت مقصّـر، حتى مع نفسي مش بس الناس.. أو إني كان ممكن أعمل أحسن من كده ومعملتش بحجة إني كنت مشغول! عايز أكون ـ بعد 10 سنين بس ـ راضي مش ندمان، بالذات لما تكون الذكرى مع ناس نقية وصافية وجميلة ـ ونادرة ـ زي اللي حضرتك شايفاهم دول. ​
 * * *

​[/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (9 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> طبعا انا هنا غلبانة خالص وسط عمالقةة
> اتابع من بعيد لبعيد
> بتعلم وبستمتع
> 
> ...




ميرسي يا جميل على رسالتك الرائعة من قلبك الرائع الصافي.. بالعكس إنت اللي بتيجي علينا زي نسمة جميلة كل شوية.. وبعدين يا موكي انتي بتبعتي مشاركات معزية لينا كلنا.. يعني احنا الحقيقة بنسترزق على حس إيميلي.  أما الأم تريزا فأنا من كل الأقوال والحكم اللي قريتها في حياتي أخذت منها هي بالتحديد شعاري في الحياة.. يعني بعيد عن أي شيء فهي ليها عندي معزّة خاصة جدا. 

 ميرسي مرة تانية يا موكي على حضورك وكلماتك الحلوة.. ولسه صورة الكتكوتة دي ح تجنني مش عارف جبتيها منين.. ده أنا لو لقيتها كبيرة شوية ممكن أطبعها وأبروزها! (بس لو حد سألني: ح اقول دي اسمها "موكي"! :smile01)




واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الجمله دي كتبها استاذي خادم في بدايه رسالته
> *وطبعا بغض النظر عن رسالته وموضوعه كله الرائع
> اللي يتوزن بالدهب
> حبيت ارغي معاكم بخصوص الجمله اللي فوق دي
> ...




أولا إنتي رخصتك 3 أدوار، إزاي بقا تطلعي كل ده وتعلـّي لحد الدور السابع؟ معروف المنطقة دي مفيهاش غير "أبراج" خادم البتول؟ :smile01

أختي الغالية المتنكرة في هيئة صابرة ـ صاحبة السمو الأميرة بتول: إنتي يا أختي الجميلة عندك "أمور" واتصالات علوية سماوية خاصة جدا، وقلبك فيه رادار فريد عجيب من نوعه، وأجمل شيء إنك مش عارفه كده، واحنا اللي عارفين مش بنحب نقولك كده، عشان ما تلعبيش فيه، لأنه حساس جدا أي لعب فيه ممكن يفصل. 

أنا سعيد إنك كنتي السبب الأول وراء التوبيك ده، وإذا كان تحول النهارده لنهر محبة فأنا بما إني مشترك في التوبيك من أوله :smile01: مازلت فاكر كويس منبع هذا النهر في رسالتك، وما زلت باستعجب! كأن صابرة دي كانت سحابة مليانة مطر، لحد ما البرق لمسها فتحت بابها وبدأ العطاء. أعتقد موضوعي ده كله هو فقط الصخرتين اللي كانوا بالصدفة على الأرض في البداية فحددوا المجرى وأصبحوا ضفتين واتولد نهر!  

ميرسي يا بتول على الرسالة الجميلة.. مانحرمش من فضفضتك وحكاياتك الحلوة.. وأنا شخصيا ح اكلم الناس في الحي عشان تاخدي الرخصة وتبني براحتك. :smile01


​* * *​


​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا راااااااااااااااااااجل *​ *بقى من قمة الرومانسية الى قمة " العفانة " ؟!!*​ *أمال فين بقى كل بنت أميرة وكل ولد فارس **؟!!! *​ *وألا هى اللى تدخل هنا تبقى أميرة *​ *واللى ماتدخلش تبقى سرَّيحة بجندوفلى ؟*​ *وأزاى هتواجهها لو دخلت لك طيب ؟! *​ *هتحولها ازاى من عشة أبو قير *​ *الى أميرة فى البلاط الملكى ؟*​ *أية هتغنى لها أية دى روخرة ؟!*​ *( من بحرى وبنحبوه ... ع الإمة بنستنوه  ) ؟
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​​




شوف يا باشا: أنا أصلا كنت في الأول متلخبط، وبعدين قلت أكيد فيه "تشابه أسماء" في المنتدى.. يعني عبود مثلا: عندنا الحقيقة *اتنين *عبود.. عندنا *عبود*: صاحب المعالي عبود باشا فارس السيف والقلم ونديم العرش وأحد أشهر نبلاء المحروسة (يعني معاليك ـ أنعِم وأكرِم).. وفيه *عبود *وشهرته "عوبد": محامي وكاتب متجول ظهر في مصر بعد الثورة ويجلس على مقهى الكنيسة صباحا! (وهذا الأخير ـ كما أخبرني الحكمدار ـ هو اللي بيظهر أكتر في المنتديات للأسف، بحكم إن معاليك طبعا مش فاضي.. تلاقيه بيسمع أغاني من صنف "لو انت نار أنا ميه... لو انت قسوة أنا حنيه.. لو انـــ.." آه، واضح أني خدشت آذان معاليك بالكلمات.. سامحني هي فعلا سوفاچ أوي، خاصة إنك من عشاق الفن الأصيل.. ده يا باشا يكفي إنك من رعاة الموهبة الجديدة الآنسة أم كلثوم)!


   المهم معاليك طلع بردو مش تشابه أسماء! كنا مرة بالصدفة عند مولانا في سراي عابدين وحكى لنا الحكاية: بيقول جلالته إننا ـ نحن أصحاب السمو والمعالي والسيادة والسعادة والفخامة والدولة معشر الأمراء والأميرات، النبلاء والنبيلات، والسادة والسيدات ـ عندنا عادة إن احنا نحب من وقت للتاني *نتنكر *وننزل إلى العامة في الحارات والأسواق لنعيش بينهم، وهكذا نعرف همومهم ونشعر بأحزانهم ونشارك آلامهم!


   بالتالي ـ معاليك ـ أنا اقول *أميرة*: لكن تلاقيها بتنزّل شماسي ولمون في أبو قير! أقول للتانية يا *هانم*: ألاقيها ترد كـ معلمة في حلقة سمك! أقول للتالتة *سموّك*، ألاقيها ترميلي سبت من البلكونة على اعتبار إنها قال يعني شغالة وأنا مكوجي! متنكرين معاليك متنكرين! كلنا هنا متنكرين. :smile01



   * * *​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 ديسمبر 2013)

red333 قال:


> .....................................................
> هل يكون البشر اكثر حبا من الله فى مواجهة الشر حتى وان وصل للنقطة الحرجة مثل سادوم وعاموره
> وبالتالى نحن نتفق على ان الانسان له تاثير فى الخير والشر عن طريق الطاقة
> ونختلف على ان الله  بعيد عن هذا التاثير




هذا السطر الأخير هو فقط كل ما أحتاجه!​​هذا هو الخلاف؟ آخر كلام؟ ​ والإجابة قصيرة هذه المرة: لا يا صديقي.. هكذا قد تبدو الأمور، ربما، ولكن ليست هذه هي الحقيقة. حتى *الحقيقة*، بافتراض أني أعرفها، لا نستطيع البوح بها، ذلك أصلا بافتراض أن البوح بها ممكن في أي لغة من اللغات. نحن هنا يا صديقي نتحدث عن *الله*! سأعطيك من ثم فقط بعض الإشارات، وتكون هذه نهاية رحلتنا إن شاء الله، خاصة وأنني ربما لا أستطيع المشاركة غدا. أما إذا أردت المزيد فعليك به، *هو*، وهو فقط، فهو لا يرد أبدا أي قلب يبحث عنه مخلصا!

​
 * * *​
 لعلاقة الله بالعالم نموذجين رئيسين: *الأول *هو الله  ومن أمامه العالم *كرقعة شطرنج*: يحرك هذا ويقدّم ذاك، يرفع تلك ويُسقط هذه.. وهكذا. النموذج الثاني أن علاقة الله بالعالم هي علاقة *صانع الساعة بالساعة*: خلق قوانينها وتركها تدور وحدها بكل إحكام. هذا النموذج الثاني هو ما قد يبدو من حديثي أنني أتبناه، لكن هذا ليس صحيحا. هناك نموذج *ثالث* فريد قدمه شخص عجيب في تاريخ المسيحية اسمه بولس الرسول. يقول هذا الشخص في ثلاث كلمات: إننا بالله *نحيــــــا*.. *ونتحـــــرك*.. *ونوجـــــــد*!

 ​
 * * *​
 للفيلسوف الكبير سارتر عبارة شهيرة يقول فيها: إن كل ما بهذا الكون من قيء وعفن وقذارة يتلخص في كلمة واحدة: هي *الإنسان*! :smile01 للتلميذ الصغير خادم البتول عبارة غير شهيرة يقول فيها: إن كل ما بهذا الكون من خير وحب وجمال يتلخص في كلمة واحدة: هي *الله*!

​
 * * *​
 نحن لا نختلف أبدا أخي الجميل، لأن الله ليس "بعيدا عن التأثير" على حد تعبيرك. بالعكس تماما: الله في قلب التأثير! بل الله هو ذات التأثير! هذا الإنسان الذي يحب الخير وينهض ليقاوم الشر: هذا الإنسان نفسه لا يمكن أن يفعل ذلك *إلا بالله!* نحن نحب: فقط لأن الله يبث أولا هذا الحب فينا! نحن نساعد: فقط حين يمد الله يده عبر أيدينا التي نساعد بها! ونحن نبدع: فقط لأن الله يرسل عبرنا كل ما نضع في هذا الكون من إبداع ومن روعة ومن جمال!​

 * * *

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بالتالي ـ معاليك ـ أنا اقول *أميرة*: لكن تلاقيها بتنزّل شماسي ولمون في أبو قير! أقول للتانية يا *هانم*: ألاقيها ترد كـ معلمة في حلقة سمك! أقول للتالتة *سموّك*، ألاقيها ترميلي سبت من البلكونة على اعتبار إنها قال يعني شغالة وأنا مكوجي! متنكرين معاليك متنكرين! كلنا هنا متنكرين. :smile01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:close_tem​*المثل بيقولك إيه ؟؟


















أقعد عوج و إتكلم عدل
:smile02

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :close_tem​*المثل بيقولك إيه ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مداهيه لتكون انتي الأميرة اللي بيتكلم عليها  أ\خادم
اللي بتنزل شماسي ولمون في ابو قير:new6:
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مداهيه لتكون انتي الأميرة اللي بيتكلم عليها  أ\خادم
> اللي بتنزل شماسي ولمون في ابو قير:new6:
> ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه

لا أنا عارفة إنى مش أنا 

بس أنا بس داخلة أقوله ما تعايبش عل الاسكندرانية 







بيقولك : الاسكندرانية أجدع ناس
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا أنا عارفة إنى مش أنا
> 
> ...


اموت واعرف مين اللي بيقولي دا
ويعرفني منين عشان يقولي اصلا :smile01

طبعا الاسكندرانيه أجدع ناس
ومتشلين في العين وعالراس:smil6:

بس شماسي ولمون ياايرو هي حصلت
مالها الفريكسا يعني:new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> شوف يا باشا: أنا أصلا كنت في الأول *متلخبط،* وبعدين قلت أكيد فيه "تشابه أسماء" في المنتدى.. يعني عبود مثلا: عندنا الحقيقة *اتنين *عبود.. عندنا *عبود*: صاحب المعالي عبود باشا فارس السيف والقلم ونديم العرش وأحد أشهر نبلاء المحروسة (يعني معاليك ـ أنعِم وأكرِم).. وفيه *عبود *وشهرته "عوبد": محامي *وكاتب متجول* ظهر في مصر بعد الثورة ويجلس على مقهى الكنيسة صباحا! (وهذا الأخير ـ كما أخبرني الحكمدار ـ هو اللي بيظهر أكتر في المنتديات للأسف، بحكم إن معاليك طبعا مش فاضي.. تلاقيه بيسمع أغاني من صنف "لو انت نار أنا ميه... لو انت قسوة أنا حنيه.. لو انـــ.." آه، واضح أني خدشت آذان معاليك بالكلمات.. سامحني هي فعلا *سوفاچ *أوي، خاصة إنك من عشاق الفن الأصيل.. ده يا باشا يكفي إنك من رعاة الموهبة الجديدة الآنسة أم كلثوم)!


 *[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههههههه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حلوة كاتب متجول دى ...ياباشا انا لو كنت متجول كنت هتلاقى لى ع الأقل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اربع أو خمس أفلام فى السيما منهم سيناريو فيلم أتسرق منى – وحمدت ربنا انه أتسرق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 ( طاقة أيجابية ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان زمانى ( صدق أو لا تصدق ) كاتب ملاكى لفنانين الجيل الحالى المبرشمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 ( طاقة سلبية ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لولا والدى – رحمه الله – هو اللى علمنى عزة النفس والكرامة قبل رغيف العيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولولاه لأصبحت كاتب " متبول " أتبول أى كلام كى يظهر على الشاشة الفضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غير ما ( أزنق ) نفسى على أى مقهى معاليك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأغنية التى خدشت آذان معاليكم وآذان الظهر أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت السبب فى أرتباط صديق لى بزوجته ... تخيل ؟! آى والله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان بيقف تحت بلكونتها ويعلى كاسيت العربية بالأغنية دى ( قبل عصر الفلاشة والـ [/FONT]**DVD**[FONT=&quot] يك )  ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية ما حنت عليه ووافقت تقابله ...وفى الفرح أصّرت هى وهو أن يأتوا بالمغنى لايف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل أختراع الـ ( دى جى ) وأقراص البنادول الأكسترا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورقصت العروس على أنغام لو " أنت مين مش هجرى وراك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى حتى الأغانى ( السوفاج ) لديها ( طاقة أيجابية ) هى الأخرى :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسبحان الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سلامتك من اللخبطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :smile02:smile02:smile02[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## red333 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> هذا السطر الأخير هو فقط كل ما أحتاجه!​​​هذا هو الخلاف؟ آخر كلام؟ ​والإجابة قصيرة هذه المرة: لا يا صديقي.. هكذا قد تبدو الأمور، ربما، ولكن ليست هذه هي الحقيقة. حتى *الحقيقة*، بافتراض أني أعرفها، لا نستطيع البوح بها، ذلك أصلا بافتراض أن البوح بها ممكن في أي لغة من اللغات. نحن هنا يا صديقي نتحدث عن *الله*! سأعطيك من ثم فقط بعض الإشارات، وتكون هذه نهاية رحلتنا إن شاء الله، خاصة وأنني ربما لا أستطيع المشاركة غدا. أما إذا أردت المزيد فعليك به، *هو*، وهو فقط، فهو لا يرد أبدا أي قلب يبحث عنه مخلصا!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*واضح طبعا  تاثرك بالفلسفه الوجودية المسيحية*
*والفلسفه الوجوديه كغيرها من مناهج الفكر حاولت اعطاء تفسير لطريقة سير الحباه*
*ولكن للاسف  الوجودية وفلاسفتها لم تستطجيع ان تعطى تفسير لمساله بسيطة*
*وهى انه لماذا خلق الله الثعبان سام  وكان يستطيع الا يفعل ؟*
*فى النهاية شكرا لك*
*استمتعت بالمناقشة معك واستفدت منها*


----------

